# ***Getting Back On Track***



## Jill (Sep 10, 2004)

Darn....I have to start a new journal, I think I need some re-motivation.

After my cuba trip I was determined to get the weight off, and had been very consistent for several weeks....except this last month. I keep slippin', and its been ongoing.

I dont think I have gained weight, just maintained, thanks to the shitload of cardio I do.  I need to now focus once again on cleaning up my diet, and restricting the cheats. Im finding cheats are very similar to binges....I hate the after math and gulit. I dont want this to continue.

I also had my BF tested this am, and am not happy with the results. Steve also made a comment on my weight (Id rather not talk about that) . I dont think it was intentional but it hurt like heck.

Sooooo these are some new rules I plan to follow, which have kept me consistent and on track in the past. 

*Keeping carbs lower
*Tracking on fitday, DAILY
*No more dipping into the candy bins at grocery stores
*No more slicing off pieces of Steve's marble cheese
*Eating meals-not snacking on little things in-between
*Posting meals / WO daily
*Only scheduled cheats, not deciding spur of the moment...then I eat bad the rest of the day
*Start my new yoga tape 1-2X a week
*Consistent weigh-in's
*Keeping my water intake 4L min
*Taking vitamins, fishies, enzymes, and triflex more consistenly
*Do a chin up  
**Oh, all coments welcome, please be harsh, I like it that way*

Go me.


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 10, 2004)

Mike? Monstar?  Is that you? Just kidding 

Jill, I hope that you are successful.  Don't worry about the little things because usually those are the ones that drive one up a wall...
I have been reading your journals and you are a very driven young lady and I know that you will do well, good luck.....


----------



## nikegurl (Sep 10, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> *Only scheduled cheats, not deciding spur of the moment...then I eat bad the rest of the day



Not sure if this will work for you....but for a time i had to make my cheat be the last meal of the day (even though it was close to bedtime).  I did it that way on purpose b/c soon after the cheat I'd be going to sleep for the night adn that would put a clear ending on the cheat phase.  Otherwise I'd keep picking and cheating all damn day.


----------



## greekblondechic (Sep 10, 2004)

I am proud that you have the ability to take this step, to re-energize your motivation before it's too late! You are doing great and you will continue to do great!

However, I think you MUST pinpoint why you eat the bad things you eat and so on to really understand it.  The closer you get to your goal, the more you have to really get your issues and your triggers and everything like that under control.  I told my friend yesterday at barnes and noble (bookstore) that I should buy the whole self-improvement section and read it  

As for Steve's comment   I hate comments, intentional or otherwise, pertaining to my weight.  I have a mirror and I know what I look like.  Sorry about your bf%, but did it decrease at all? Go up stay same or go down but not as much as you'd like?


----------



## Jill (Sep 10, 2004)

nikegurl said:
			
		

> Not sure if this will work for you....but for a time i had to make my cheat be the last meal of the day (even though it was close to bedtime).  I did it that way on purpose b/c soon after the cheat I'd be going to sleep for the night adn that would put a clear ending on the cheat phase.  Otherwise I'd keep picking and cheating all damn day.



Great idea NG. I will deff try that, thanks.


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 10, 2004)

Boy, in Guys 101, one of the first things they teach you is never, ever, under any circumstance, ever mention the words "you", "fat" and "weight" together to your spouse, girlfriend or casual girl.....It leads to nothing good.  Tell Steve that he needs to go back to class, he may have missed that day...


----------



## bulletproof1 (Sep 10, 2004)

we will be here every day jill checking out your *daily* posts. you better be here too. dont make us come hunt you down.     good luck! you can do it!


----------



## greekblondechic (Sep 10, 2004)

Tio you should be the professor!!!!!


----------



## M.J.H. (Sep 10, 2004)

Good luck Jill, hang in there! 




> Mike? Monstar? Is that you? Just kidding


I make a journal every other day not every other month.


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 10, 2004)

Hi Super Jill  



> Mike? Monstar? Is that you?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In knew that was coming just didn't know from who  

Go get 'em girl ! And you better toe the line or we will be harsh !


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 10, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> **Oh, all coments welcome, please be harsh, I like it that way*



Get your act together miss Jill! :   You have Vegas and Cuba ... let's keep focused on the task at hand shall we.  Save your excuses for Steve ... we here at IM will not tolerate such feeble thoughts.  

NT looks for somewhere to hide ...


----------



## greekblondechic (Sep 10, 2004)

Jilly likes it rough


----------



## bulletproof1 (Sep 10, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> Jilly likes it rough


----------



## Jenny (Sep 10, 2004)

I'm watching


----------



## Jill (Sep 10, 2004)

You guys are great!!!!!!!! I love my new journal already.      All the post made me laugh and smile....  

I like it rough, silly peeps!  

Please be mean, I need it right now. Steve wanted to order pizza for dinner!  I was like *NO WAY !* I told him i was having chix.  Oh, with salsa and broccoli, how exciting.


----------



## Jill (Sep 10, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> Get your act together miss Jill! :   You have Vegas and Cuba ... let's keep focused on the task at hand shall we.  Save your excuses for Steve ... we here at IM will not tolerate such feeble thoughts.
> 
> NT looks for somewhere to hide ...



Its *M E X I C O* Nt.


----------



## BritChick (Sep 10, 2004)

All the best Jill... you can do it!!!
After yesterdays binge I need to get things back on track... and just like I told you my one day cheat has rolled over into a two day cheat.
I'm scanning those pics for you as I am posting this... it's actually good motivation for me to get my ass back in gear!
We're all routing for you! x


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 10, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Its *M E X I C O* Nt.



it's hard to keep up with all your globe trotting.  My error won't allow you cheat miss Jill.  

You asked for pics from Brit ... now let's kick this thing in the


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 10, 2004)

Hi Jill,


This may not mean much to you, but I am fully behind you.  I am heavy, so I am going to be pushing you hard.  You will do what you want to do, I'll see to it


----------



## Jill (Sep 10, 2004)

09/10

M1: 1/2C F1, 1/2C blueberries, protein, 2 ew's
M2: 1/2C F1, 1/4C blueberries, protein, 2 ew's
M3: 4oz chix, broccoli, diet yogurt, 2 fishies
M4: 5oz chix, lotsa shrooms, lettuce, sf jello 
M5: 5 ew's, 1/4C ff tom sauce, 1 ff cheese, 1oz ext lean beef, shrooms, peppers, onions

1500 Cals
189P, 127C, 19F

Training:
Cardio: 57mins...20 of those sprints. Increased my speed and used the incline!  
Weights: Shoulders


----------



## Jill (Sep 10, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Hi Jill,
> 
> 
> This may not mean much to you, but I am fully behind you.  I am heavy, so I am going to be pushing you hard.  You will do what you want to do, I'll see to it


Thanks Tony, it really does mean a lot to me.  
With that being said, this goes both ways *now* you know.


----------



## Jenny (Sep 10, 2004)

Meals look great Jill!


----------



## carbchick (Sep 10, 2004)

Jill I know it's comfortable to keep with the same bb-friendly, diet-friendly, 'I know the macros of these so I'll just keep eating these' foods each day/week but I wonder whether it might be an idea to make a conscious effort to add more variety. as you know, I fight the binge demon too. And I like mono diets too! And I'm wondering whether they are a good idea for me (you, us). i.e. whether by eating the same or similar things week in week out, we're actually setting ourselves up for binges. 
yeah I know there are deeper issues here too. for both of us, that we need to address. for ourselves. and no one can do that EXCEPT ourselves. 
but anyway, just a thought. Ramble ramble and   
good luck with the new start! just take each day as it comes, what?


----------



## atherjen (Sep 11, 2004)

Great post carbchick!  



> Cardio: 57mins...20 of those sprints. Increased my speed and used the incline!



thata woman!!  

Keep on ROLLING Jilly!


----------



## M.J.H. (Sep 11, 2004)

Everything is looking great Jill, definitely say no to pizza! Damn, last night I was surrounded by junkfood. Candy, hot wings, cheesesteaks, pizza, everything that you could possibly think of. I hung in there though and didn't touch any of it. I know you can easily do the same. 

Diet yesterday looks solid. And wow, 57 minutes of sprints? Nice work!


----------



## Jill (Sep 11, 2004)

CC-you are so right with your post...restricting leads to deprivation, then you crave something and you BINGE! A shrink I saw a few years ago highly recommended bringing back 'off limit' foods, slowly. Im just not really ready for that...yet. I wish I could have a jar of pb in the house, and just eat a spoon full a few times a week. Or even KEEP chocolate or cookies in the house. I feel that having the off limit food around would be setting myself up for a binge.

Monstar, read a bit more carefully, it was only 25 mins of sprints...I messed up and only put 20. Are you nuts  57 mins of sprints, I might as well dig my own grave.

Hey Jenny-just wanted to yet you know that the last month i have maintained my weight-havent gained....ate bad stuff and cardio, atleast I know I can control it.


----------



## greekblondechic (Sep 11, 2004)

See the last post in my journal! I think its also key to find happy medium foods, the ones that if you eat a little you feel like you're not deprived, but you have control over.  I dunno, rambling! 

BTW, do you ever drink alcohol?


----------



## Stacey (Sep 11, 2004)

Good Luck Jill! I love the new journal! You can do this honey. I agree with Carbchick..it helps me to eat different meals. 

Nikegurl does the same thing as I do.. I don't eat my chocolate snack (treat for the day) until bed time.. I know it's just 100 more calories.. But I go to bed... so there's no thinking "Man that's good, I want more"    I'm glad she mentioned that. 

Hope your having a good weekend.

Oh and I would have done a Tae-bo move on Steve if he would have said that to Me...lol!


----------



## jstar (Sep 11, 2004)

Hey Jilly 
Glad to see you started a new journal! Seems like everytime I read your journal I see this phrase "Steve ordered a pizza last night..."  Darn guys they can eat pizza once a week with no worries (well not all men I guess).

Try not to get down on yourself hun...you've lost 13 lbs since April and that is wonderful!!! Your getting closer and closer to your goals and I KNOW you can reach them! You have been so consistent with your cardio and training, I can see over the past yr/months from your journals that you are. 

If I may suggest a couple things (since you asked :lol ):

*Create a long term goal for your fat loss and then figure out short term goals along the way. It is great that you are getting your bf% tested (I hope you are using calipers and the same person each time), but you need to have a clear goal in mind. For example right now I am 24% bf and my goal is 12% (before I start a gaining phase) so based on my weight and bf% I know exactly how much fat I need to lose to reach my destination. I can also pinpoint how much per week I need to lose, how much per month, etc. This also helps give you a definitive deadline so that you know when you will reach your goal. Since you have a few trips coming up I assume you could make one of your goals "reach (blank) bodyfat% by the day before you leave. Then when you reach that goal, and you will, set another one! 

*I noticed that when you are "on track" you do a lot of cardio (I have NO problem with that at all) and you are eating 1400-1500/day with a reduced # of carbs. (130-150g I guess you average?) Well any normal person IMO would be hungry after a few days on this regimen. With the amount of cardio and the #carbs you eat I think your glycogen stores are near depleted and need a refilling from time to time. I don't necessarily think it would be a bad thing, in fact I think it would be a good thing, to increase your calories and carbs on the weekends. I mean, keep them clean, but refill those glycogen stores. Then go back to your usual regimen M-F (or however you do it  I am currently reading a lot on postworkout nutrition and I am starting to realize that the PWO meal is VITAL to seeing results. I always thought "yeah it is important I guess" but now I see it is crucial to our success. I am not just talking about post-weight training workouts...it applies to post-cardio workouts too. Do you have a standard post-workout meal? What is it? 

*And most importantly : GOOD LUCK (but you are a champ in my book already)


----------



## Jill (Sep 11, 2004)

09/11

M1: 1/2C F1, 2 ew's, protein, 3/4C blueberries, 3 fishies
M2: 1/3C brown rice, 4oz chix, salsa, broccoli
M3: 4oz chix, lettuce, ff sc, salsa, diet yogurt
M4: 6oz chix, ff tom sauce, ff cheese, mushrooms
M5: Protein, 1 ew, sf jello

1550Cals
197P, 120C, 21F

Training:
Rest.........


----------



## Jill (Sep 11, 2004)

jstar said:
			
		

> Hey Jilly
> Glad to see you started a new journal! Seems like everytime I read your journal I see this phrase "Steve ordered a pizza last night..."  Darn guys they can eat pizza once a week with no worries (well not all men I guess).
> 
> Try not to get down on yourself hun...you've lost 13 lbs since April and that is wonderful!!! Your getting closer and closer to your goals and I KNOW you can reach them! You have been so consistent with your cardio and training, I can see over the past yr/months from your journals that you are.
> ...


Thanks for th post, it really means alot that I am already a champ in your book.  

Steve could eat pizza 1-2X a week, so could I if it didnt go straight to my ass! The thing about pizza is that it tastes so good, but the next day i always end up feeling sick with a tummy ache.

I know my cardio is crazy. I appreciate the advice but i like to be careful increasing cals on certain days, cause it then turns into a binge.

I really should think about setting some specific goals, great idea, thanks.


----------



## Jill (Sep 12, 2004)

Off to do chest.. gonna go super heavy today-only usually do that 1 in every 4 workouts.  

Feel way better after eating real clean for the last few days. Body even looks better with the extra fluff gone. Its amazing what eating clean can do to the mind also.  

Steve made a reference to his last comment, it was the pants he said  , cause i was wearing different sweats yesterday and he was like 'you look sooooooo skinny'. Men. I should send him to Tonys men 101 course Well, atleast it was a good comment yesterday.


----------



## M.J.H. (Sep 12, 2004)

Have a great chest workout Jill, diet is looking solid as usual. Keep it up!  

BTW, sorry about that I thought you said 57 minutes of sprints. I was like damn, I can barely last 20-25 minutes, lol.


----------



## Jill (Sep 12, 2004)

Monstar-I did 30 mins of tm sprints, today, on an incline! I really really REALLY thought my heart was gonna jump out of my chest. BTW, I had a great workout, thanks.


----------



## dalila (Sep 12, 2004)

Hi Jilly , your cardio stamina is really impressive! Do you know by any chance whats your resting heart rate?Oh and good luck with the new journal, though I think you really didn't need it, an occasional pig out or two doesn't mean you need "a new start".


----------



## jstar (Sep 12, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Off to do chest.. gonna go super heavy today-only usually do that 1 in every 4 workouts.
> 
> Feel way better after eating real clean for the last few days. Body even looks better with the extra fluff gone. Its amazing what eating clean can do to the mind also.



 Great attitude. It is so true, after a few days of clean eating and hard workouts your really look and feel different!!!

I am starting a new heavy routine tomorrow. You should post your workout, I am curious  since I have been using the same ol' boring routine for some time now.


----------



## greekblondechic (Sep 12, 2004)

men are retarded... tio excluded


----------



## Jill (Sep 12, 2004)

Dalila-I dont know my resting heart rate _BUT _ my chiro took it the other day and said it was excellent, that my resting heart rate was that of an athlete.

J-star....I would post my workouts but I am too lazy. I do keep them in a note book but I leave it in my car. My weight workouts are never the same. I *always* change them. I usually incoperate atleast 2-3 drop sets per bodypart, and usually 1 compound set. Sometimes I superset bis and tris, other than that I do 1 bodypart per workout. Oh, I pick 3-4 (sometimes 5) different exercises and do 3-4 sets. I keep my reps at 12-15. 15-20 for legs. Every 3-4 workouts I throw in a *heavy * day, to shock my muscles. I like to always keep em guessing. Hope this helps. Anymore detail and I can post em just for you.


----------



## Jill (Sep 12, 2004)

09/12

M1: 1/2C F1, 1/4C blueberries, 2 ew's, protein
~Train
M2: 1/2C F1, 1/2C blueberries, 2 ew's, protein
M3: 5oz chix, 1 ff cheese, broccoli, diet yogurt, 3 fishies
M4: 4oz chix, salsa, ff sc, lettuce, sf jello
M5: 7ew's, 1 ff cheese, shrooms, peppers, salsa, sf jello-again  

1460 Cals
189P, 126C, 16F

I eat way too much salsa. Sometimes I eat it by the spoon.

Training:
Cardio: 30 mins, sprints on an incline!
Weights: Chest


----------



## bulletproof1 (Sep 12, 2004)

good job jill ... keep up the good work.


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 12, 2004)

Hi Sweet Jill ! 

Looking good in here !  Keep up the good work !


----------



## carbchick (Sep 12, 2004)

hey Jill, looks like you're back on track. eating right can gain a momentum of its own - if we let it   Hey did you get my PM?


----------



## Jenny (Sep 13, 2004)

Great meals Jill!!


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 13, 2004)

Hi Sweetheart ! 

What's on the agenda today ? Power shopping ?


----------



## dianas05 (Sep 13, 2004)

Hey Jill,
You're meals and training are both looking great! I wanted to ask you, where do you get your ff cheese and what brand is it? It might sound like a strange question, but I haven't seen any around here (Calgary).


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 13, 2004)

Hi Jilly   

Your diet is awesome... I may try to copy it.     I have been slacking a bit in that area.


----------



## Jill (Sep 13, 2004)

*Hello peeps!*

G-Hey sexy man, how goes it!!! No shopping till TOMORROW, my day off! Just work today. Thanks for all your encouragement, I love it!

BP, I like that you visit..Are you m or fm?

Diana, the cheese if just kraft cheese slices. Mozz, swiss flavored or the cheddar. They are probably not the best thing for me, but they are like 30 cals, 2C and 5P per slice-they taste pretty good in eggies. I only have usually 1 _sometimes_ 2 a day.

Sapphy you dont need to diet, you have the hottest ass on IM already!

Hows my sexy greek sis?


----------



## greekblondechic (Sep 13, 2004)

I am doin good princess! Now that you said that I am going to look for that cheese in the supermarket.. love cheese in eggies! 

How YOU doin??


----------



## Jill (Sep 13, 2004)

Im great Greeky! My weight this am is at its lowest in almost a year!  

This am I went to get gas (and coffee ) at 7-11.* O M G! *  They had those inside out reeses pb cups, white chocolate areo, and vanilla flavored smarties. I didnt get any... They did look yummy though.. maybe on a cheat day in a few.


----------



## Novo (Sep 13, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> * O M G! *  They had those inside out reeses pb cups, white chocolate areo, and vanilla flavored smarties. I didnt get any...


Back AWAY from the White Aero - it is TOOOOOOO good! Don't go there honey, trust me - if you never taste one, you'll never know what you're missing   

Although (and no offence and all), I've tried Canadian chocolate (used to work for Nestle, I've tried MANY chocolates!), and it's weird and not like the good English stuff I was used to. Having only tried UK Aero, maybe we can assume the Canadian version at your 7-11 is nasssty and not worth trying. 'k?


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 13, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Im great Greeky! My weight this am is at its lowest in almost a year!
> 
> This am I went to get gas (and coffee ) at 7-11.* O M G! * They had those inside out reeses pb cups, white chocolate areo, and vanilla flavored smarties. I didnt get any... They did look yummy though.. maybe on a cheat day in a few.


Congratulations, it's great to hear about your weight. You must be so excited... 

You must stay away from that devil food...Devil food, good......Healthy food bad...er, no wait...Healthy food good, good.  Reeses (Devil food) bad...phew, almost


----------



## Jill (Sep 13, 2004)

Thanks for the tips Novo and Tony. I really want to try the pb cups.  But 250cals for 2 is lots....when i want to eat 8! Hey Novo, ya chocolate tastes real bad, lets pretend.


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 13, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Im great Greeky! My weight this am is at its lowest in almost a year!



it's all coming together ... consistency at the gym and with your diet is paying off!  Congrats!


----------



## hikerchick (Sep 13, 2004)

Hey Jilly,
Congrats on your scale weight - although please don't get on that durned scale anymore!!    

New journal looks great. I have seen those new Reese's, the white chocolate ones too. NOt going to do it though. When I have a craving I go to my grocery store and get sugar free chocolate. It's not quite as good but I wouldn't want to eat that much anyway - it gives ya serious "toot-toots" as my daughter calls them.   Gets the craving out of my system though.


----------



## dianas05 (Sep 13, 2004)

Oh, I see....now I know!   Thanks for telling me.


----------



## jstar (Sep 13, 2004)

Awesome meals and workouts - AGAIN!!!  
You are making me want Fiber One. I used to eat it all the time with blueberries and liquid egg whites drizzled over it. I am nuts I know 
I haven't seen those Reeses everyone is talking about but that is good - keep em in Canada  Oh...this time of year is tough with all the bags of candy displayed as soon as you walk in the store for Halloween. Great job making a quick getaway from 7-11. You are "Iron Jill." hehehe (iron will, iron jill, get it???)


----------



## Jenny (Sep 13, 2004)

Great job on the weight


----------



## Jill (Sep 13, 2004)

He he Jstar. Do you eat the whites raw over the F1?

Thanks Jenny! I bought myself some new lounge pants today.http://www.lasenza.com/bloorcom.store/bloorcom.store.viewItem.asp?idProduct=505 Im throwing out the old sweats, I call them my fat pants cause Steve says they make my butt look big. Hell it is big!


----------



## Jill (Sep 13, 2004)

09/13

M1: 1/2C F1, protein, 2 ew's, 1/4C blues
~Train
M2: 1/2C F1, protein, 2 ew's, 1/2C blues
M3: 4oz chix, salsa, 1 ff cheese, 2C broccoli, 4 fishies
M4: 5oz chix, salsa, ff sc, lettuce, diet yogurt
M5: 7 ew's, salsa, 1 ff cheese, 3 fishies, sf jello made in an ice cube tray

1463 Cals
188P, 119C, 20F

Training: 
Cardio: 50 mins, stupid kneee  
Weights: Heavy Back


----------



## Jill (Sep 13, 2004)

Stupid post


----------



## dalila (Sep 13, 2004)

Hey there Jill I love Lasenza's casuals. Did you get the terry cloth pants?  I love those, they are so sooooft, they make you wanna stay at home and bum around the whole day! 

Great news on the weight!! Don't disappear on us Jilly!


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 14, 2004)

Morning Gorgeous  


Enjoy your day off !


----------



## Jenny (Sep 14, 2004)

What's with the stupid post?  It looked so weird, did you edit something? I need to know cause I'm officially your "kick Jilly in the butt when she needs it" 
I'm so happy about your great diet these days sweety


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 14, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Im throwing out the old sweats, I call them my fat pants cause Steve says they make my butt look big. Hell it is big!



Wow ... that Steve is really direct isn't he?  I like him ...


----------



## Jill (Sep 14, 2004)

He he Jenny the bad food cop!    It was a repost, it annoyed me.Thanks for watchin out for me yesterday was a good day!

Hello NT! Yes Steve is _very_ direct sometimes....  Hows your day going NT? 

Im off no work today, yipeeeeeee! Yes G, I probably will be shopping, but for groceries only. I hate how the trip to the grocery store for 2 things turns into $150 worth of food!


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 14, 2004)

moring Miss Jill! 

I'm am great.  Real real excited about moving.  I have most everything boxed up, deliveries in order, utilities ready to be transferred ... just have to  3 more days.


----------



## Jill (Sep 14, 2004)

When is the Party NT?


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 14, 2004)

There might be one Friday night.    I have a couple of friends taking Friday off to help move ... so that will involve beers during the day, then other friends may come over Friday night, and that of course will involve more beers ... 

My daughter is having a late bday party/sleep over on the 25th.  Then we're having a bday party for me on the 15th of October and I think we're doing the pre-Halloween party at our house.  We may do thanksgiving at our house and possible Christmas - both would save us having to make multiple trips - that I love


----------



## Velvet (Sep 14, 2004)

Hi Jilly!!!! I finally found your new journal. It looks great, nice diet and cardio sessions girl..you really know how to jump back on that wagon!  I'll be with you the whole way!


----------



## Jill (Sep 14, 2004)

09/14

M1: 1/4C F1, 2 ew's, protein, 1/4C blues
M2: 1/2C F1, 2 ew's, protein, 1/4C blues
M3: 1 ww lc pita, 5oz chix, 1 ff cheese, lettuce, sf jello
M4: 6oz chix, salsa, lettuce, ff sc
Bunch of 5cent candies from 7-11
M5: 10 ew's

Diet a lil different today. _teeny weeny cheat._

Training:
Cardio: 55 mins, 25 of em incline sprints!  
Weights: Heavy bis & tris


----------



## Jenny (Sep 15, 2004)

Jill, you know we have a deal  No unplanned cheats.. right?
Well it wasn't all that bad  What was going on in your head before the cheat? What made you tip over the scale and eat them?


----------



## Velvet (Sep 15, 2004)

Jenny said:
			
		

> Jill, you know we have a deal  No unplanned cheats.. right?
> Well it wasn't all that bad  What was going on in your head before the cheat? What made you tip over the scale and eat them?



   So is like 7-11 on the way to work?  Did you pay for those 5 cent candies from the bin or sneak them?  I'm guilty of that..welll, I used to be when I ate candy lol

Great w/o tho Jilly!  Keep it up!


----------



## Jill (Sep 15, 2004)

I went out of my way on purpose and stopped at 7-11, went in and bought the candies. I rarely do that. I was craving them, and after i had them my craving went away. We are still in this _together _ I hope Jenny. Please still kick my ass!

What Ive come to realize is that _I am not perfect._ I never will be. This perfectionist attitude has to *go.* Little cheats along the way will only make me stronger-It just cant be a daily thing. And I am not beating myself up either, cause it wasnt a binge.

Went and did 55mins am cardio. Could have been on Tv this am-Global news is broadcasting from my gym for 2 hours this am. I avoided the cameras this early, cause I looked like shit!!!


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 15, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> I went out of my way on purpose and stopped at 7-11, went in and bought the candies. I rarely do that. I was craving them, and after i had them my craving went away. We are still in this _together _ I hope Jenny. Please still kick my ass!
> 
> What Ive come to realize is that _I am not perfect._ I never will be. This perfectionist attitude has to *go.* Little cheats along the way will only make me stronger-It just cant be a daily thing. And I am not beating myself up either, cause it wasnt a binge.


 Acknowledge, and recover. haha! we all falter. it's acknowledging we screwed up, and not beating ourselves up for doing it. Man that's the tough part. I know how you feel.



			
				Jill said:
			
		

> Could have been on Tv this am-Global news is broadcasting from my gym for 2 hours this am. I avoided the cameras this early, cause I looked like shit!!!


 Why's the news at your gym?


----------



## Jenny (Sep 15, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> We are still in this _together _ I hope Jenny. Please still kick my ass!



Oh don't worry


----------



## Jill (Sep 15, 2004)

i just saw an add in a mag about the new flavors of detour bars. Anyone here to try em? I rarely eat bars but these new flavors sound yummy! Im going to buy protein tonight so I may pick up few!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Sep 15, 2004)

So........... what kind of candy was this???


----------



## MaxMirkin (Sep 15, 2004)

Sorry, got lost.  I thought the title of this journal was: "Getting Back on Crack".  I wanted to offer support (and my dealer's #). My mistake.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Sep 15, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> Sorry, got lost.  I thought the title of this journal was: "Getting Back on Crack".  I wanted to offer support (and my dealer's #). My mistake.


----------



## Jill (Sep 15, 2004)

Silly MM!!

Andrea I ate 5 cent candies..like blue whales, hot lips, sweedish berries heartpump Jenny I thought of you) , coke bottles, gummie bears, watermellon slices, peaches, and many other kinds!


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 15, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Silly MM!!
> 
> Andrea I ate 5 cent candies..like blue whales, hot lips, sweedish berries heartpump Jenny I thought of you) , coke bottles, gummie bears, watermellon slices, peaches, and many other kinds!


 wha-wha-wha-what?! Surely not all in one sitting? 

 Oh those were the days...

 Jelly Bellies are my weakness at the candy store - Cream Soda flavor, by the pound.


----------



## Jill (Sep 15, 2004)

Yes in one sitting, a small bag of em. The rest of the day was good though.


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 15, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Yes in one sitting, a small bag of em. The rest of the day was good though.


Been there. haha!

Hey so you asked me, now I'm asking you - what did you used to eat? what was a typical day's worth when you weren't watching what you ate? After you asked, I got curious to see what everyone else's old habits were...


----------



## shutupntra1n (Sep 15, 2004)

I just saw your post on what you used to eat.   Okay here was an average day for me:

Burger King breakfast: 2 bagels with ham, egg & cheese
                              Hashbrowns
                              OJ     
Oh yeah that was king sized!!!

Lunch was usually Pizza (6 slices) or pasta (huge serving with extra heavy everything)

Dinner was anything in the kitchen. Not too mention I would also throw down a whole bag of popcorn, wheat thins with cream cheese, half pint ice cream... Should I continue???


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 15, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> I just saw your post on what you used to eat.  Okay here was an average day for me:
> 
> Burger King breakfast: 2 bagels with ham, egg & cheese
> Hashbrowns
> ...


Hooooooly! My kinda girl! I think we would have been best friends in our "past lives" hahahaha!

Ah! I forgot to mention one thing I ate quite often back then as well - I used to buy a big tub of Country Crock Churn Style butter, and eat cuban crackers dipped in that butter... and i'm not talking a few crackers. I don't know if you know what i mean by cuban crackers, but it's a bag that contains like five or six smaller individual bags with about 12-15 crackers in each. These are some dry-ass crackers. It's an acquired taste for the non-Cubans, I think. 

I would eat at least two of those little bags in one sitting, each cracker covered in butter.

You know? Looking back, I have to wonder why i wasn't FATTER than I was.


----------



## Jill (Sep 15, 2004)

I cant really remember what I used to eat when I was fat. (It was like 10 years ago) All i know Is I used to eat *all day long*. Chips and junk, lots candy. Have never really been one for fast food.


----------



## Jill (Sep 15, 2004)

09/15

M1: 1/2C F1, protein, 2 ew's, 1/2C blues
M2: 3oz chix, lc ww pita, lettuce, salsa
M3: 4oz chix, lettuce, salsa, ff sc, sf jellos
M4: Protein Bar  (not my reg), lettuce, green beans, sf jellos
M5: 8 ew's, shrooms...Im on this hard boiled egg white kick!

1465 Cals
172P, 137C, 23F

Training:
Cardio: 50mins
Weights: Off


----------



## greekblondechic (Sep 15, 2004)

hard boiled eggs


----------



## dalila (Sep 16, 2004)

Jill I lurrrve hard boiled eggs! Did you see my post in the recipes section about boiling them with chinese herbs and soy sauce? verrrrra nice! 

Oh and when you said 5 cents candy  - I thought it was some sort of candy in a shape of 5 cents coin!


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 16, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> hard boiled eggs


 They're not half-bad. Except I can't make them for some reason. I screw up hard-boiled eggs every time 

 I can bake amazing cookies, cakes and desserts. But I can't boil a darn egg.


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 16, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> I cant really remember what I used to eat when I was fat. (It was like 10 years ago) All i know Is I used to eat *all day long*. Chips and junk, lots candy. Have never really been one for fast food.


 Candy... sweets in general. I hear ya...


----------



## Jill (Sep 16, 2004)

Dalia, you are too funny!

Ladies yes I have a new obsession with these egg. Yesterday I ate 8 hb whites at once! I know why now too........A few nights ago I made steve an ew omlet. I like my scrambled whites 'crispy', almost burnt, so thats how I made his. (he always says Im a bad cook, that I burn everything. ) ANywase, I recall him taking a bite, saying it tastes 'gross' then spitting the eggs on his plate, and throwing everything out. Seeing that has turned me off ever since.


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 16, 2004)

Morning Miss Jill  

You can "cook" for me anytime


----------



## ncgirl21 (Sep 16, 2004)

Hey Babe!! I like eggs boiled, scrambled, fried- anyway.  Hell, I like food in general!!  Candy sounds good- your better than me! I would have been on a chocolate feast- LOL!!!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Sep 16, 2004)

Good morningggggggggggggggg


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 16, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> They're not half-bad. Except I can't make them for some reason. I screw up hard-boiled eggs every time



I read your posts and figure you to be a well spoken young lady.  I would assume that would come from being a well educated lady.  Now ... how is it possible to _screw_ up hard boiled eggs?    Even I can make hard boiled eggs.  
1. boil water
2. put eggs in boiling water
3. let boil for 12 minutes
4. remove eggs from boiling water
5. eat.


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 16, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> I read your posts and figure you to be a well spoken young lady. I would assume that would come from being a well educated lady. Now ... how is it possible to _screw_ up hard boiled eggs?    Even I can make hard boiled eggs.
> 1. boil water
> 2. put eggs in boiling water
> 3. let boil for 12 minutes
> ...


 For the first part of your comment - thank you. That's nice of you to note.

 For the second part, this is how I screw up hard boiled eggs: either they come out GREEN, or they are not hardboiled all the way through and when I go to remove the shell, I get a minor explosion all over my hands.

 Granted, maybe ONE of four eggs I boil will come out perfectly. But for the most part, I throw out more eggs than I can eat if I boil them. So i just don't. I've opted for egg beaters, scrambled or omelette. 

 Unbelievable, I know.


----------



## Jill (Sep 16, 2004)

This is how I make em!
-Put eggs in water
-Turn burner on high. Once it comes to a rapid boil, leave for 3 mins
-Turn burner off-leave the pot on the burner for 10 mins
-Run cold water over eggs in pot, shake em in the pot so they get some cracks
-Leave a couple more mins
-Peel and eat!


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 16, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> This is how I make em!
> -Put eggs in water
> -Turn burner on high. Once it comes to a rapid boil, leave for 3 mins
> -Turn burner off-leave the pot on the burner for 10 mins
> ...


  i will try this. Thanks.  I seriously think there is a problem with my burners. Too hot too fast, or hotter than it says, or something.


----------



## Jill (Sep 16, 2004)

09/16

M1: 1/4C oats (dry), 1 scoop protein
M2: 1/2C F1, 1 scoop protein, 2 ew's, 1/2C blueberries
M3: 1/3C brown rice, 3oz chix, salsa, broccoli, 2 fishies
M4: 3oz chix, lettuce, salsa, ff sc, diet yogurt
M5: 5oz chix, shrooms, sf jello, 2 fishies
M6: 9 ew's, 1 yolk, cukes, mini carrots

1575 Cals
200P, 117C, 25F

Training:
Cardio: 30 mins 
Weights: Leggies at 6am


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 17, 2004)

Good morning chickie!

 Hey what are cukes?


----------



## Jill (Sep 17, 2004)

Cukes=cucumbers

   Scale registering the lowest # ive seen in a year today.    

Off to do shoulders this am, and cardio!


----------



## Velvet (Sep 17, 2004)

Good morning Jilly!  ha ha, GG cukes are cucumbers...you ladies have short forms for every single food item don't you?


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 17, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Cukes=cucumbers
> 
> Scale registering the lowest # ive seen in a year today.
> 
> Off to do shoulders this am, and cardio!


 Ah. haha! I thought it was some sort of vegetable I'm not familiar with, considering I never ate veggies before this summer. I'm thinking, "Cukes! I have to try that! But... what is it?" hahaah! 

 <---- silly girl.

 Congrats on the scale thing! WOoo!


----------



## Velvet (Sep 17, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Cukes=cucumbers
> 
> Scale registering the lowest # ive seen in a year today.
> 
> Off to do shoulders this am, and cardio!



*WAY TO GO!!*​


----------



## Jill (Sep 17, 2004)

Thanks Girlies!

My 3 new pairs of work pants i bought about 1.5 months ago are wayyyy to loose and baggy on me now! The actually look too big and sloppy in the butt and waist!

I'm really happy with my progress. I remember reading Jennys journal before and thinking 'there is no way I can eat_ only_ 1500 cals a day"  What ive come to realize is how bad i want to make these changes. Anything can be accomplished when you put your mind to it. Ive always had the training part down, for years, now the dieting part is getting easier by the day when I see results.


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 17, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> ...My 3 new pairs of work pants i bought about 1.5 months ago are wayyyy to loose and baggy on me now! The actually look too big and sloppy in the butt and waist!...


 Same here! The jeans I bought in June are all huge. I have ass-bags now on all my new pants!



			
				Jill said:
			
		

> ... now the dieting part is getting easier by the day when I see results.


 Talk about motivation! Seeing Results=Re-Energized Motivation!


----------



## Jenny (Sep 17, 2004)

I'm so happy for you Jill, everything is coming together for you  You're a great inspiration to me 

We really need to get together some time sweets


----------



## carbchick (Sep 17, 2004)

whoop, Jill! that's great sweetie   keep it up!


----------



## Jill (Sep 17, 2004)

09/17

M1: 1/2C F1, 1 scoop protein, 1/4C blueberries, 2 ew's
M2: 1/2C F1, 1 scoop protein, 1/4C blueberries, 2 ew's
M3: Salmon filet, 1/3C brown rice, broccoli
M4: 4oz chix, broccoli, mini carrots, diet yogurt, sf jello
M5: 8ew's, 2 yolks, shrooms, sf jello

1550 Cals
182P, 138C, 26F

Training:
Cardio: 50mins
Weights: Shoulders


----------



## greekblondechic (Sep 17, 2004)

u have to be proud of urself when u r an inspiration to jenny!!!

you r doin so great honeybuns!!!! 

BTW, I am thinking of sticking to a 1800 cal or so diet, since i weigh more and am used to eating more so as to not drop too much, what do u think??


----------



## jstar (Sep 18, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> He he Jstar. Do you eat the whites raw over the F1?
> 
> Yes - but not real eggwhites. I would use "All Whites" over the F1. I tried it once with real eggwhites and it wasn't as good


----------



## M.J.H. (Sep 18, 2004)

> My 3 new pairs of work pants i bought about 1.5 months ago are wayyyy to loose and baggy on me now! The actually look too big and sloppy in the butt and waist!


Nice work Jill! I bet this felt great, keep up the hard work!


----------



## jstar (Sep 18, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> u have to be proud of urself when u r an inspiration to jenny!!!
> 
> you r doin so great honeybuns!!!!
> 
> BTW, I am thinking of sticking to a 1800 cal or so diet, since i weigh more and am used to eating more so as to not drop too much, what do u think??



Hey Greeky!  
If I can give you my input here...
I decided as of 9/1 that I would reach my fat loss goal by 12/31. Whenever I "start over" I would normally plunge head first into a fairly significant calorie deficit with lots of cardio & training, only to last a week, lose some water weight, make myself feel better then bam - pig out and end up right back where I started. So this time instead of cutting calories right off the bat I decided to spend 1-2 weeks eating only clean food, and not really aiming for a certain calorie level (or a certain macro % either). I just recorded it all and everything I did for those 2 weeks and tracked my fat loss as well. I am eating different calorie levels everyday but at the end of the week it averages out to about 1800. Anyways, my point is, I think only creating a deficit of 20% below maintenance is a better way to go because you won't feel as deprived and therefore less tempted to cheat. 

Sorry Jill for taking over your thread for a minute


----------



## jstar (Sep 18, 2004)

Woo Hoo!!!!
Having your pants be too loose on you - that is the best feeling in the world!
I really think you have done what everyone here wants to do:
 "find what works best for you and do it." 

I am SO HAPPY for you!!!


----------



## hikerchick (Sep 18, 2004)

Hey Jilly!   Things are looking good in here! 

As I know you love your recipes I thought I'd share that I got two new recipe books this week. They are both bodybuilding/fitness type recipes so are high in protein, low to moderate in carbs and low in fat. I love them! The first one is Stella's Kitchen and the other one is The Bodyart Cookbookhysique Transformations. They are both my new favorite cookbooks. They have awesome recipes in them. I just got them this week so haven't made anything yet, but it all looks really good.

Have a great weekend!


----------



## shutupntra1n (Sep 18, 2004)

Hi Jill,
I thought I would pop in and mention your diet looks very good. I love salmon.


----------



## dianas05 (Sep 18, 2004)

Nice job Jill! Your hard work is paying off!


----------



## Jill (Sep 18, 2004)

Hi all ya ladies, thanks for visiting!!! (You too Monstar  )

Steve called me skinny yesterday!  Yes, I really feel like my hard work in finally paying off.  Im going to take some new pics soon.

Workin allllllllllll day, yuck. Starvin already. I think my met has sped up cause I seem to get hungrier faster inbetween meals.


----------



## Jenny (Sep 18, 2004)

Pics    I want salmon too


----------



## dianas05 (Sep 18, 2004)

> I think my met has sped up cause I seem to get hungrier faster inbetween meals.



That's a good thing! With all that exercise and a clean diet, why wouldn't it? I'm so happy for you! Now you gotta motivate me, Jill!


----------



## Jenny (Sep 19, 2004)

Hey Jill!  How was your saturday?


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 19, 2004)

Morning Sweetie  


How's my girl today ?  Yes you should take some new pics !  Since you like back shots maybe a new back shot would be appropriate !


----------



## Jill (Sep 19, 2004)

He he G, I promise I'll do a back shot especially for you!  

Jenny, meals were right on yesterday, I even had a cup of diet hot chocolate. Oh, my weight is down again this am, that makes me happy!          

Oh, something that else, I was soooooooooooooo excited yesteday in the grocery store, I almost screamed out loud!   I eat a box of sf jello daily, and am getting kinda sick of the same ol flavors, BUT yesterday I noticed the 'store' brand diet jello in PEACH!!!!!!!! Lets just say I bought enough for an elementary school.  

Off to train chest and cardio. Just ate my breacky-mock pumpkin pie for the dieters. Me and my stupid recipes. Ill post it later!


----------



## Jill (Sep 19, 2004)

dianas05 said:
			
		

> That's a good thing! With all that exercise and a clean diet, why wouldn't it? I'm so happy for you! *Now you gotta motivate me, Jill! *



Its great If I can motivate just one person.


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 19, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> He he G, I promise I'll do a back shot especially for you!
> 
> Jenny, meals were right on yesterday, I even had a cup of diet hot chocolate. Oh, my weight is down again this am, that makes me happy!
> 
> ...


 Your supermarket has a store brand diet jello???  I always try to buy store brands, just because, but diet jello haven't found. PEACH IS AWESOME though. And Jell-O brand has sugar free/fat free blackberry, kiwi-strawberry, tangerine, and lemon-lime. I don't know if you have them over there, but they have 'em here.

 Mmmm. pumpkin pie. do post!


----------



## jstar (Sep 19, 2004)

Wow Jill! You are on a roll!!!!
How is your weekend going? I can't believe it's Sunday already. It went by too fast. Oh - I had some diet hot chocolate at work last week too  I can't believe it is getting cold enough to enjoy it again. Ah well, enjoy your jello.


----------



## bulletproof1 (Sep 19, 2004)

jill. glad to see you're getting positive results from your hard work.


----------



## Jill (Sep 19, 2004)

Thanks everyone, I was having a super day until................

I backed out of my driveway in a hurry all excited to go to the gym, and _wasnt _ paying attention and backed into my neighbours car. Im pretty pissed at myself. Its minor but still I was saving for vegas, now this,


----------



## greekblondechic (Sep 19, 2004)

Awwww! We all have minor flubs here and there.  Look at it this way, at least you looked good while you backed into it!

"girl you look when you back that ass up!"


----------



## Jill (Sep 19, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> Awwww! We all have minor flubs here and there.  Look at it this way, at least you looked good while you backed into it!



Your right, I actually looked pretty cute.


----------



## greekblondechic (Sep 19, 2004)

Twinnie knows alls, I'm very smart.. in fact, genius!


----------



## Jill (Sep 19, 2004)

09/19

M1: 1/3C oats, protein, 2 ew's, 1/4C canned pumpkin
M2: 1/3C oats, protein, 2 ew's, 1/4C canned pumpkin
M3: 1/2 Protein bar, 1/2 skim latte
M4: 5.5oz salmon, shrooms, lettuce, sf jello
M5: 8ew's, 2 yolks, 1oz chix, sf ff pudding 

1440cals _(not including latte)_
166P, 115C, 28F

Training:
Cardio: 25 mins incline sprints, 30 mins ct
Weights: Chest
Other: 40 mins yoga


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 19, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> 09/19
> 
> M1: 1/3C oats, protein, 2 ew's, 1/4C canned pumpkin
> M2: 1/3C oats, protein, 2 ew's, 1/4C canned pumpkin
> ...


 jill: potentially stupid question, what are ew's?


----------



## aggies1ut (Sep 19, 2004)

egg whites


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 19, 2004)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> egg whites


 derrrr. i KNEW it would be a dumb question! haha! thanks.


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 19, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> jill: potentially stupid question, what are ew's?


Lol  I think everybody has asked Jill this . I know I did and now I use it . ew = egg whites


----------



## bulletproof1 (Sep 19, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> derrrr. i KNEW it would be a dumb question! haha! thanks.



brain    huh?


----------



## Jill (Sep 19, 2004)

I am obsessed with hard bolied ew's. Im eating them right now.


----------



## greekblondechic (Sep 19, 2004)

I have been making up tons of abbreviations lately just so I dont get all annoyed about posting my meals again


----------



## sara (Sep 19, 2004)

Protein bar? what kind?


----------



## dalila (Sep 19, 2004)

Hey Jill! Great news with the ongoing weight loss girl! I told you earlier that you lack no motivation, I knew you were gonna do it!  But hang on now, now we need new pants don't we? lots of them??


----------



## Jenny (Sep 20, 2004)

How did you like the yoga?  Do you have a workout dvd or was it a class? 

You're doing so great


----------



## Jill (Sep 20, 2004)

Greeky, I hate s&l too-but its all starbucks had.

Yes girlies, I wish we could all do coffee.  I drink wayyyyyyy to much, Steve always gives me crap. I just ignore him

Jenny-I bought a workout dvd a few weeks ago. Its great cause you can customize it. It has yoga(various types), pilates, tai chi, stretching, and strength stuff. Sooooo, you can pick your warm up, 2 workouts, then a cool down. Its a pretty good dvd for $18. Steve came down stairs and was peeking on me doing the dvd, he suggested I do it naked.  

Sara-the p bar was the new detour flavor, white chocolate peanut butter. This is better than a real choc bar I sware.

D, I plan to do some shopping soon. Thanks for reminding me.


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 20, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Greeky, I hate s&l too-but its all starbucks had.
> 
> Yes girlies, I wish we could all do coffee.  I drink wayyyyyyy to much, Steve always gives me crap. I just ignore him
> 
> ...


 Good morning, Jill! 

 You and your egg whites (or, um... "ew's" haha!). I'm a little OC/D about stuff, so I always have to spell everything out. I think the only abbreviation I use when typing stuff out is "WTF"

 Hey about those Detour bars... even if they're the "healthy" alternative, I'd go easy on those. I noticed a real difference in my progress when I stopped eating bars regularly and just had them once in a while. I don't know how often you eat them, but I just thought I'd mention. 

 Good job, though, overall! Keep it up! I think we ALL need to do some shopping for new pants!


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 20, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> ...Jenny-I bought a workout dvd a few weeks ago. Its great cause you can customize it. It has yoga(various types), pilates, tai chi, stretching, and strength stuff. Sooooo, you can pick your warm up, 2 workouts, then a cool down. Its a pretty good dvd for $18. Steve came down stairs and was peeking on me doing the dvd, he suggested I do it naked. ...


  And about yoga DVDs... I have tried a bunch of them, and this one: Crunch Perfect Yoga, is the best one I've ever used. I don't know about some of you folks, but I don't like "spiritual" stuff when exercising, and I can do without the nature scenes and wind-chime music (like those Rodney Yee DVDs). This dvd is great if you like yoga for the "working out and sweating" aspect without all of that new-age stuff. I can't say enough good things about it.

 The DVD has two workouts Fat Burning Yoga and Joy of Yoga. I am referring to the Fat Burning one... I've never even tried the other workout! Maybe I should? haha!


----------



## Jill (Sep 20, 2004)

I havent had bars in months. I bought a couple of the new detour flavors and they are all gone now.  Last year I got on this bar kick-was eating 2 a day as meal replacements. Needless to say I put on a few pounds, so I know my body doenst like em. I know they are not that good for you either. It was just out of convenience yesterday. The remaining bars in the pantry are flavors I dont like and the bf will eat em!   Thanks for checkin on me!


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 20, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> I havent had bars in months. I bought a couple of the new detour flavors and they are all gone now.  Last year I got on this bar kick-was eating 2 a day as meal replacements. Needless to say I put on a few pounds, so I know my body doenst like em. I know they are not that good for you either. It was just out of convenience yesterday. The remaining bars in the pantry are flavors I dont like and the bf will eat em!   Thanks for checkin on me!


 Eh, you're welcome - i don't want to sound like I'm lecturing . Glad you have your bars consumption in check, though!


----------



## Jenny (Sep 20, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Jenny-I bought a workout dvd a few weeks ago. Its great cause you can customize it. It has yoga(various types), pilates, tai chi, stretching, and strength stuff. Sooooo, you can pick your warm up, 2 workouts, then a cool down. Its a pretty good dvd for $18. Steve came down stairs and was peeking on me doing the dvd, he suggested I do it naked.



That sounds like a great dvd!! What's the name of it and where did you get it??  I want it  I'm so excited to be able to buy all the good stuff 
Justin has suggested that I do that too  Men


----------



## Jill (Sep 20, 2004)

I took my car in to get my stupid ass bumper fixed. Im car-less for a few days. So today Ive been cleaning my house like a mad man! My basement which is not finished-saw a few spiders, ahhhhhhhhhhh!   I hate bugs. Once I start cleaning I cant stop!   I just cleaned the closets where are shoes are, the floors and washed the walls in the closets, can someone say ocd?  I guess theres not much more I can do without a car. Its better than eating! Or shopping and spending the $$$$ I have to use to fix the other girls bumper.


----------



## BritChick (Sep 20, 2004)

Jill if you've run out of things to do you can come over to mine and start cleaning here!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Sep 20, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Jill if you've run out of things to do you can come over to mine and start cleaning here!




Me too!!

Sorry about the accident babe- at least you didn't get hurt though.


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 20, 2004)

Hi Jill,


Yeap, it's me. I haven't been by in a while but I thought I'd catch up today...
I see you are very active with work at home.....
Sorry about the accident, I hope that you didn't hurt yourself, other than the wallet...But that is always fixable, the wallet thingy...
I hope you are having a great day and remember, "cheating is good"


----------



## greekblondechic (Sep 20, 2004)

Now I want to try the new detour flavor


----------



## Jill (Sep 20, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> Now I want to try the new detour flavor


The white choc and new choc pb are soooooooooooooooo good. They are pretty high cals for 1 bar, like 330. Just buy 1.


----------



## greekblondechic (Sep 20, 2004)

Do they taste better than the original flavors?  I don't see them on the designer whey website..are they a different brand?


----------



## Jill (Sep 20, 2004)

I cant find them on the net.


----------



## Jill (Sep 20, 2004)

Wait here you go sweets.

http://www.detourbar.com


----------



## BritChick (Sep 20, 2004)

Awww man... I just came by to say hi and am dying here reading about Detour bars! lol
Having a sweet tooth day, probably in light of the fact I ate crappy all weekend and am trying to get it together 'again' today!   

How's the diet going Jill?


----------



## greekblondechic (Sep 20, 2004)

Ohhh they look good! I cant wait to try them! Unfortunately they didn't have them at the supermarket I went to.


----------



## Jill (Sep 20, 2004)

09/20

M1: 1/3C oats, 1 scoop protein, 2 ew's, 1/4C canned pumpkin
M2: 1/3C oats, 1 scoop protein, 2 ew's, 1/4C canned pumpkin
M3: 4oz chix, 1/2slice ff cheese, broccoli, diet hc
M4: 6oz salmon, lettuce, shrooms, sf jello
M5: 9 ew's, 2 yolks, lettuce

1430 Cals
190P, 84C, 27F

A little too low on the carbies for a back day.

Training: 
Cardio: 55 mins
Weights: Back
Other: 4 hours of GOOD house cleaning!  

Oh, Im annoyed. I was so excited to have found sf jello "peach", (the store brand not *real * Jello). Well the thing is I looked at the labels, and it has 2X the aspertame as sf jello, jello brand. The peach shit kills my tummy. Darn, I just bought like 6 boxes today.


----------



## greekblondechic (Sep 20, 2004)

I really should cut out ALL sweeteners as a test, but I think with my diet thatd be almost impossible..


----------



## Jill (Sep 20, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> I really should cut out ALL sweeteners as a test, but I think with my diet thatd be almost impossible..


Me too! Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa right!!!!!!!


----------



## dalila (Sep 20, 2004)

Jill, why not buy one of those gelatins ( no sugar , even artificial, no flavor), put your own splenda or whatever doesn't upset your tumy too much, and your own flavoring? That's what I do...


----------



## Jenny (Sep 21, 2004)

Those detour bars look good But 330 cals?  Then I'd rather enjoy a small butterfinger and a protein shake for 200 cals


----------



## Velvet (Sep 21, 2004)

Detour rocks...a glorified candy bar IMO lol..Hi Jilly!!!

I just cut all aspartame out of my diet...still using splenda tho..or I'd lose my mind!!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Sep 21, 2004)

I've never had the detour bars, I like the Nitrotech Smores bar, but my new favorite treat is a protein shake (I can make it taste JUST like a milkshake) with some popcorn!!


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 21, 2004)

morning Miss Jillie


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 21, 2004)

us Steve's must think alike ... I read earlier that he suggested you do yoga in the nude.    I asked a gal we know to show us a few yoga positions in the hottub   We like yoga.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Sep 21, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> us Steve's must think alike ... I read earlier that he suggested you do yoga in the nude.    I asked a gal we know to show us a few yoga positions in the hottub   We like yoga.




I actually did a Tae Bo tape naked one time.  My ex begged and begged so finally I gave in!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 21, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> I actually did a Tae Bo tape naked one time.  My ex begged and begged so finally I gave in!!!



 ... that would be a sight to see for sure!


----------



## Jill (Sep 21, 2004)

You men are just silly! Hows the house NT?? How did the move in go??

ANyone who has checked out the recipe section, PLEASE try my mock pumpkin pie recipe. It tastes EXACTALLY  like pumpkin pie, FOR REAL. Youd think you were cheating!


----------



## Jill (Sep 21, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> I actually did a Tae Bo tape naked one time.  My ex begged and begged so finally I gave in!!!


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 21, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> I cant find them on the net.


 Next Proteins: http://www.nextproteins.com/index2.html

 Designer Whey: http://www.designerwhey.com/

 Detour Bars: http://www.detourbar.com/


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 21, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Wait here you go sweets.
> 
> http://www.detourbar.com


 oh duh! hahaha didn't realize you'd found it.


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 21, 2004)

the house is great!  We've got the big tv and a couple of plates at the apartment, but that's it.  It is soo big compared to what we had.  I think we could seriously fit our apartment in the kitchen/living.  Then we have the diningroom and other livingroom.  I must say it's very nice.  I've almost got my daughter's room painted.  She will help put the first coat of the green on tonight.  We did the blue on the weekend.  Yep, her room will be blue and green - Disney colours.


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 21, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Me too! Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa right!!!!!!!


 You know, it's not that bad... i started slowly, one less packet of splenda in my oatmeal, one less in my coffee... and then one less, etc. untl now i drink my coffee with no sweetner (ick, i know, but it's an acquired taste/sacrifice), and only one packet of splenda on my oatmeal. I don't use it in anything else anymore. Totally cut back on it.

 As for stuff that comes with it, I haven't eaten much that comes with artificial sweetners lately, except sugar free gum and some  breathsavers, that type of thing. The tasty d'lite ice cream from last week, that had real sugar, though according to their nutritional info, the amount is trivial.


----------



## Jill (Sep 21, 2004)

Have fun cleaning Nt!  I cleaned for 4 hours yesterday, and my house wasnt eveny dirty.

Thanks for the bar links GG. I really only have a bar 1-2X a month. Im with Jenny, Id rather have REAL chocolate. I just really wanted to try the white choc pb.

Cheats tomorrow!!!!!!!!  Im making pb marshmellow squares, and havin pizza, yum!


----------



## Jill (Sep 21, 2004)

I should own stocks in splenda.  Oh, aspertame too!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Sep 21, 2004)

What kind of pizza????


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 21, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Have fun cleaning Nt!  I cleaned for 4 hours yesterday, and my house wasnt eveny dirty.
> 
> Thanks for the bar links GG. I really only have a bar 1-2X a month. Im with Jenny, Id rather have REAL chocolate. I just really wanted to try the white choc pb.
> 
> Cheats tomorrow!!!!!!!!  Im making pb marshmellow squares, and havin pizza, yum!


 mmmmm - real chocolate. Damn. i think i forgot what it tastes like !


----------



## BritChick (Sep 21, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Cheats tomorrow!!!!!!!!  Im making pb marshmellow squares, and havin pizza, yum!



mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 21, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Have fun cleaning Nt!  I cleaned for 4 hours yesterday, and my house wasnt eveny dirty.



Good reason to clean it if it's not dirty   I clean everyday, to eliminate the allday cleaning sessions.  

Jill darlin', when are we doing coffee?


----------



## Jill (Sep 21, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> What kind of pizza????


I havent decided yet.

God I am in a pissy pissy pissy mood. I do not fell like working AT ALL today. Fuck.


----------



## Jenny (Sep 21, 2004)

Jill, if it makes you feel any better I'm in a pissy pissy mood today too  Or more like cranky cranky mood. My ankle is stupid, I've got PMS cramps, I'm tired as hell and have a TERRIBLE exam tomorrow!!! 
Let's go hide in a cave together!


----------



## greekblondechic (Sep 21, 2004)

I am pissy too!!!!! What a coincidence


----------



## Jill (Sep 21, 2004)

Where is the cave??? Does it have sugar in it? Cause If it does Im going. I just ate reeses pieces and I dont care. They fit into my cals today anywase. Oh, and I didnt binge.


----------



## Jenny (Sep 21, 2004)

Good job on not binging  I've had sf ff pudding and cool whip today. Like three times but in small servings.. I'm craving sugar these days, hate this time of month


----------



## Jill (Sep 21, 2004)

I think i could possibly be pmsing, it really feels like it. The moodiness today-I feel like im on a rollercoster today. Oh yes and the cravings.


----------



## Jill (Sep 21, 2004)

09/21

M1: 1/3C oats, 1 scoop protein, 2 ew's, 1/4C canned pumpkin
M2: 1/3C oats, 1 scoop protein, 2 ew's, 1/4C canned pumpkin
M3: 3oz chix, 1/4C brown rice, broccoli, salsa, 2 fishies
1 box reeses pieces
M4: 4oz chix, lettuce, ff sc, salsa
M5: 8ew's, 2 yolks, sf jello

1580 Cals, with the candies!
172P, 116C, 36F
*Still having my cheats tomorrow!!!!  

Training: 
Cardio: 55 mins, 20 of em incline sprints!  
Weights: Bis and Tris, my least fav.   Well, no actually leggies are!


----------



## greekblondechic (Sep 21, 2004)

Reese's pieces


----------



## M.J.H. (Sep 21, 2004)

Reese's =


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 22, 2004)

Jenny said:
			
		

> Good job on not binging  I've had sf ff pudding and cool whip today. Like three times but in small servings.. I'm craving sugar these days, hate this time of month


 Tell me about it. I just bought a bunch of sugar free gum to help me deal with cravings for sweets during the next few days... It's that time of the month for me as well.


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 22, 2004)

Heya Jill! Good morning!


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 22, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> I havent decided yet.
> 
> God I am in a pissy pissy pissy mood. I do not fell like working AT ALL today. Fuck.


 That's how I was yesterday (and probably how I'll end up today) 

 Hope you feel better, hun!


----------



## Jenny (Sep 22, 2004)

Mmm, yeah, I love reeses too  I think I'll have some this weekend when we're on our little vacation  Like the white chocolate cups


----------



## Velvet (Sep 22, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Where is the cave??? Does it have sugar in it? Cause If it does Im going. I just ate reeses pieces and I dont care. They fit into my cals today anywase. Oh, and I didnt binge.



Good morning Jilly 

ha ha, too funny...did you eat those inside out reece' bars yet??? They are EVERYWHERE I go....calling me name...


----------



## Jill (Sep 22, 2004)

He he they were the little reese pieces peeps! YUM!! not the cups.

Did leggies at 5:45 am, Im pooped already!!!! (its only 8:30) And 25 mins of cardio! Was supposed to be a rest day but thought Id squeeze in a workout since it is a cheat day.

Had some 'pot' lickings from my pb squares. Yes I _already_ made them for later. They are kinda too sweet even for ME!  I guess that means I will eat less. We are having pizza for dinner too!!!

Oh yes, It is mine and Steves 5 year anniversay.  No ring. He must be saving up for a big one! I cant complain he has bought me tonnes of jewelry over the years, all very nice and classy.


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 22, 2004)

congrats on the 5 years


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 22, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> ...
> Oh yes, It is mine and Steves 5 year anniversay.  No ring. He must be saving up for a big one! I cant complain he has bought me tonnes of jewelry over the years, all very nice and classy.


 Happy anniversary!


----------



## Jenny (Sep 22, 2004)

Happy Anniversary!  Steve should buy you a ring 

Mmm, I wish I could cheat today too


----------



## Jill (Sep 22, 2004)

You get to cheat on your fun hotel weekend Jenny!!! 

Yes I am waiting for the ring.  

Oh and I have terrible cramps today. I hope its T.O.M.  But i am in a good mood today


----------



## greekblondechic (Sep 22, 2004)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!! 5 years wow!!!!


----------



## Jill (Sep 22, 2004)

I cant wait to shop in vegas!!!!!!!!

http://www.premiumoutlets.com/outlets/outlet.asp?id=58


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 22, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> I cant wait to shop in vegas!!!!!!!!
> 
> http://www.premiumoutlets.com/outlets/outlet.asp?id=58


 I think this mall has a nike outlet store (in fact, it might be what I see on the photo on that site).

 They KICK ASS. I went to one in orlando, a month ago, and for what I might have spent retail on two items, I spent on a pair of sneakers, three shorts and six tops. Ohhhh and a black hoodie jacket.


----------



## Jenny (Sep 22, 2004)

Jill, would you pleeeeease post all your cheats you have today so I can pretend that I'm having all the treats with you


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 22, 2004)

Jenny said:
			
		

> Jill, would you pleeeeease post all your cheats you have today so I can pretend that I'm having all the treats with you


 NOOOO! what are you trying to do? Give me a heart attack! no no no! Bad idea! hahaha!


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 22, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> I cant wait to shop in vegas!!!!!!!!
> 
> http://www.premiumoutlets.com/outlets/outlet.asp?id=58



bring lots of cash   We found shopping there pretty expensive.


----------



## Jill (Sep 22, 2004)

Will do Jenny!

Yes Nt, Im saving my $$$$!!


----------



## Jill (Sep 22, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> bring lots of cash   We found shopping there pretty expensive.


Did you go to that mall?


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 22, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Did you go to that mall?



We went .. the missus shopped while I followed her drinking, it was the best shopping trip ever!


----------



## dianas05 (Sep 22, 2004)

Happy Anniversary! I hope you guys share a lifetime together. You look so good together!


----------



## Jill (Sep 22, 2004)

I think I may have to stop the art sweetners....They have really been killimg my tummy. 2 cups of coffee with splenda and im dying.


----------



## Jill (Sep 22, 2004)

Thankd Diana


----------



## dianas05 (Sep 22, 2004)

Oh, you're welcome!

How about cutting down the intake of artificial sweetners? Maybe 2/day the most?


----------



## Jill (Sep 22, 2004)

09/22

M1: Protein
M2: 1/3C oats, protein, 1/4C pumpkin, 2 ew's
M3: 5-6oz salmon
M4: Broccoli, 1 cookie, few mini halloween choc bars
M5: Pizza & Pb marshmellow squares
M6: Tonnes of water. Hoping to reduce the bloat tomorrow!

8453468741 Cals
5474654P, 1231654C, 5784212F 









 

Training: 
Cardio: 25 mins
Weights: lotsa leggies

Cheats were good. Glad to be be going back to normal/on track tomorrow. Just soooooooo much easier.


----------



## dalila (Sep 22, 2004)

Hi Jill, what pizza did you have? I like your calory statements!!


----------



## Jenny (Sep 23, 2004)

That was a weak cheat day  Did you and Steve have a nice anniversary?


----------



## BritChick (Sep 23, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> 8453468741 Cals
> 5474654P, 1231654C, 5784212F



  

Good morning Jill.


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 23, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> 09/22
> 
> M1: Protein
> M2: 1/3C oats, protein, 1/4C pumpkin, 2 ew's
> ...


 
 HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA! Oh my god. you're hilarious!  I don't think  you got enough calories yesterday, by the way.


----------



## Velvet (Sep 23, 2004)

silly  Good morning Jilly!


----------



## Jill (Sep 23, 2004)

He he ladies, I thought you'd like that one!

We had a great aniversarry!!! I luv Steve with all my heart..

I look like the pillsburry dough boy today. Fluffy and puffy!


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 23, 2004)

Morning Jill  


Glad you had a great anniversary.  You don't look anything like PDB.


----------



## Jill (Sep 23, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Morning Jill
> 
> 
> Glad you had a great anniversary.  You don't look anything like PDB.


Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh Gary I do! he he


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 23, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh Gary I do! he he


I don't beleive you . do you make that funy little laff when someone pokes you ?


----------



## Jill (Sep 23, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> I don't beleive you . do you make that funy little laff when someone pokes you ?


Yup


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 23, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Yup


Okay , I guess I'll have to beleive you then


----------



## Jill (Sep 23, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Sooooo these are some new rules I plan to follow, which have kept me consistent and on track in the past.
> 
> *Keeping carbs lower
> *Tracking on fitday, DAILY
> ...



Just a reminder and re-motivator for me.


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 23, 2004)

That reminds me... how's the chin ups coming along ? Need a spot ?


----------



## hikerchick (Sep 23, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Just a reminder and re-motivator for me.



These are great Jilly! I'll use some of them too for a kick in the pants!


----------



## Jill (Sep 23, 2004)

09/23

M1: 1/3C oats, protein, 2 ew's, 1/4C canned pumpkin
M2: 4oz chix, broccoli, 2 fishies
M3: 5oz chix, broccoli, shrooms, sf jello
M4: 8 ew's, 2 yolks, shrooms, diet hot choc


1250 Cals, punishment  
160P, 76C, 26F

Training:
Cardio: 55 mins
Weights: Just abbies


----------



## sara (Sep 23, 2004)

punishment with jello?


----------



## Jill (Sep 23, 2004)

sara said:
			
		

> punishment with jello?



The sf jello is like 30 cals Sara. Punishment with such low carbs/cals.


----------



## sara (Sep 23, 2004)

punishment with SF snack?


----------



## sara (Sep 23, 2004)

I don't know.. just the ingredients annoy me
*Ingredients*: Water, Gelatin, Adipic Acid (For Tartness), Sodium Citrate (Controls Acidity), Citric Acid (For Tartness), *Aspartame* And Acesulfame Potassium (Sweeteners), Salt, Red 40, Artificial Flavor


----------



## Jenny (Sep 24, 2004)

Sara, I think she means punishment with such low cals after her cheat day


----------



## hikerchick (Sep 24, 2004)

Good morning Jilly!
Yesterday I made my sfff vanilla pudding with lc milk, put in 1 1/2 scoops of vanilla whey. After it "puddingified" I mixed some with pumpkin. It was like a delicious protein pie!


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 24, 2004)

hikerchick said:
			
		

> ..."puddingified"...


 AWESOME. WORD. Must remember to use it some time haha!


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 24, 2004)

TGIF  JILL !!!!


----------



## Jill (Sep 24, 2004)

What a mornin!!! 

Woke up 2 hours late....didnt have time to go to the gym...*MADE TIME*. Went and did shoulders as planned, skipped cardio. Rushed like a mad man to get ready.

Spilled my water bottle all over the counter

Dropped 3 eggs, they broke on the kitchen floor.

Spilled 1/2 my bottle of cuticle oil on the counter

BUT..... GOT MY CAR BACK!!!!!!!!!! YIPPEEEEEE!!  Steve paid for it for me.

Im happy now


----------



## Jenny (Sep 24, 2004)

Awwwww, Jill, I'm sorry  That is a lot of bad things in one morning! That's what happens when we get stressed out I guess. 
Good job on seeing the positive things 

Do you work this weekend?


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 24, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> What a mornin!!!
> 
> Woke up 2 hours late....didnt have time to go to the gym...*MADE TIME*. Went and did shoulders as planned, skipped cardio. Rushed like a mad man to get ready.
> 
> ...


 Dammmmn! Talk about a crazy morning! Congrats for making time! And yay about your car!


----------



## greekblondechic (Sep 24, 2004)

ur too cute! I woke up at 10am, had breakfast, went back to sleep got up again at almost 1pm.  had lunch


----------



## jstar (Sep 24, 2004)

Hey Jill! 

TGIF is right!!! 

Just catchin' up here! Congrats on you and Steve's 5 yr anniversary. Sounds like you had a delicious day there 

I am with ya on the chin-up thing. Right now my PR is 4 with 100 lbs (I use the assist machine). I am hoping to do at least one with my BW someday!

Oh, remember how we were talking about how when we come home from work (or anywhere really) we always head straight to the kitchen and get something to eat? I found that the past couple days when I get home from work hungry as always that when I have natty CHUNKY PB on - what else - ezekiel bread, it really hits the spot. Then I go to the gym for 1.5 hrs, workout, come home and I am not totally ravished. 

BTW when are you going to Vega$?? :jealous:


----------



## Jill (Sep 24, 2004)

09/24

M1: 1/3C oats, protein, 1/4C canned pumpkin, 2 ew's
M2: 3oz chix, salsa, broccoli, diet yogurt, 2 fishies
M3: 3oz chix, lettuce, salsa
M4: 6oz turkey breast
M5: Protein, 1/4C canned pumpkin, 2 ew's, shrooms, sf jello, 2 fishies

Cals: 1152 
169P, 66C, 16F

Punishment days are over.  

Training:
Cardio: NONE...Slept in   
Weights: Shoulders


----------



## jstar (Sep 24, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> 09/24
> 
> M1: 1/3C oats, protein, 1/4C canned pumpkin, 2 ew's
> M2: 3oz chix, salsa, broccoli, diet yogurt, 2 fishies
> ...




what are the macros for the canned pumpkin ( i might want to try that) 

Diet is looking good! A+ girl!
did you have the day off work today?


----------



## greekblondechic (Sep 25, 2004)

Damn woman that was one low-calorie day! The point of a cheat is to not lower your calories afterwards, but to have one day of excess to refill whatever's low lol  I think punishment days actually defeat the purpose of cheats.  

Dont make it a habit, those cals are TOO low!


----------



## Jill (Sep 25, 2004)

J-star-1/4C is like 20-25 cals, 5C Im addicted. Oh, I work alllllll weekend I cant complain, I had 3 days off this week.

Im so pissed today. I have been using the SAME scale for like 6 months. Yesterday Steve had to wieght the stupid lawnmower on it for some reason, now its saying my weight is up like 5 pounds more than nomal!    I KNOW I am not holding any water-Ive hardly ate ANY carbies for the last 2 days, and guzzeled atleast 6-7L of water each day to get rid of the pizza bloat. 

STeve said maybe it is now _accurate_, and that it wasnt before. I just wanna cry. Im mad that I allow the scale ruin my friggin life.


----------



## Jill (Sep 25, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> Damn woman that was one low-calorie day! The point of a cheat is to not lower your calories afterwards, but to have one day of excess to refill whatever's low lol  I think punishment days actually defeat the purpose of cheats.
> 
> Dont make it a habit, those cals are TOO low!


I know. Back to normal today.


----------



## greekblondechic (Sep 25, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Im mad that I allow the scale ruin my friggin life.



me too, me too.  Look at it this way, your loss is still the same regardless! And truthfully me and you will never be stick figures because we both weight train! Muscle is heavy, dont worry.  I bet you look smokin!!!!


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 25, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> J-star-1/4C is like 20-25 cals, 5C Im addicted. Oh, I work alllllll weekend I cant complain, I had 3 days off this week.
> 
> Im so pissed today. I have been using the SAME scale for like 6 months. Yesterday Steve had to wieght the stupid lawnmower on it for some reason, now its saying my weight is up like 5 pounds more than nomal!  I KNOW I am not holding any water-Ive hardly ate ANY carbies for the last 2 days, and guzzeled atleast 6-7L of water each day to get rid of the pizza bloat.
> 
> STeve said maybe it is now _accurate_, and that it wasnt before. I just wanna cry. Im mad that I allow the scale ruin my friggin life.


 hey don't let it!!!! Go by your clothes, and what you look like. If you like what you see, then who cares what number comes up on the scale. I know it's hard to do, but it just makes sense after a while. Especially when you see that you have to buy new pants because all your pants are big on you! Go for that, and throw out the scale. Don't even buy a new one.


----------



## jstar (Sep 25, 2004)

Jille - Like everyone here says "F^%& the Scale!!!" 

Look back at a few of the posts in this journal where you were saying how your pants are now baggy on you -- THAT is what counts 

There is no way you are up 5lbs! If you are, then you are probably like me and hold onto water like crazy. Don't stress about it hun. Keep doing what you are doing because no matter what the scale says it IS working!!! 

Sorry you have to work all weekend. I live for the weekend. I just went "therapy shopping" and spent almost $200  But I deserve it


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 25, 2004)

jstar said:
			
		

> Jille - Like everyone here says "F^%& the Scale!!!"
> 
> Look back at a few of the posts in this journal where you were saying how your pants are now baggy on you -- THAT is what counts
> 
> ...


 "Therapy shopping" - we ALWAYS deserve it!


----------



## Jill (Sep 25, 2004)

09/25

M1: 1/3C oats, protein, 2 ew's, 1/4C canned pumpkin, 2 fishies
M2: 3.5oz chix, salsa, broccoli, diet yogurt, 2 fishies
M3: 7.5 ew's, 2 yolks, broccoli
M4: Protein, 2 ew's, 1/4C canned pumpkin, diet hot choc
M5: Peppers, cukes, tomotoes, 1oz feta lt, 10 black olives, <---homemade greek salad! sf jello

1400 Cals
152P, 112C, 31F

Training:
Rest day. Think I am getting sick. Head has been hurting all day. Cold and chilly alll day. Off to bed early

I hate my scale. I tried weighing a big jar of salsa on my mini kitchen scale-said 5 pounds. My bodyweight scale says 0 when I put the salsa on it. Piece of shit.


----------



## jstar (Sep 26, 2004)

Sorry you are feeling sick hun. Your diet looks super! 

Throw that damn scale out already! 

Do you really have a 5lb jar of salsa?


----------



## BoneCrusher (Sep 26, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> J-star-1/4C is like 20-25 cals, 5C Im addicted. Oh, I work alllllll weekend I cant complain, I had 3 days off this week.
> 
> Im so pissed today. I have been using the SAME scale for like 6 months. Yesterday Steve had to wieght the stupid lawnmower on it for some reason, now its saying my weight is up like 5 pounds more than nomal!  I KNOW I am not holding any water-Ive hardly ate ANY carbies for the last 2 days, and guzzeled atleast 6-7L of water each day to get rid of the pizza bloat.
> 
> STeve said maybe it is now _accurate_, and that it wasnt before. I just wanna cry. Im mad that I allow the scale ruin my friggin life.


Personally I would hook that sacle up to a tow strap and drag it to the nearest Sears and buy a new one.  Revenge is a healing thing too ... .


----------



## Jill (Sep 26, 2004)

jstar said:
			
		

> Do you really have a 5lb jar of salsa?



Yes. I bought 2.

I am feelin a little better today. Taking lotsa vitamins J-star, and vitamin c. Oh ya, I also went to bed yesterday at 9pm, and slept till 6am.


----------



## Jill (Sep 26, 2004)

BoneCrusher said:
			
		

> Personally I would hook that sacle up to a tow strap and drag it to the nearest Sears and buy a new one.  Revenge is a healing thing too ... .


Im considering it.


----------



## dianas05 (Sep 26, 2004)

I hope you feel better Jill.


----------



## sara (Sep 26, 2004)

Feeling any better Jilly?


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 26, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Yes. I bought 2.
> 
> I am feelin a little better today. Taking lotsa vitamins J-star, and vitamin c. Oh ya, I also went to bed yesterday at 9pm, and slept till 6am.


 Did I miss a post of yours wher eyou say you're sick or something??
  Man! I'm so sorry! I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Jill (Sep 26, 2004)

I am feelin a bit better-thanks ladies. Except i have a bit of a headache. It could be cause I have my hair clipped up today.  I have a lot of hair, and its thick and heavy.


----------



## Jill (Sep 26, 2004)

09/26

M1: 1/3C oats, protein, 2 ew's, 1/4C pump
M2: 1/3C oats, protein, 2 ew's, 1/4C pump
M3: 5-6oz chix, salsa, veggies, 10 olives, 1oz feta lt
M4: 5oz chix, 1/2 WW pita, veggies, 5 olives, 0.5oz feta lt
M5: Protein, 2 ew's, 1/4C pump, diet hc
2 baby tootsie rolls, 1 tootsie roll sucker-from my daddy!

1515 cals<-----Not including the tootsies!
194P, 106C, 27F 

Training:
Cardio: 55 mins
Weights: Chest

Great workout today


----------



## Jenny (Sep 27, 2004)

Hey Jilly!  Forget about the stupid scale  I NEVER step on the scale unless the Dr makes me and I really think that's a good thing for me. There are plenty of other ways to measure your progress 
Have a good Monday


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 27, 2004)

Good Morning Sweet Jill


----------



## Jill (Sep 27, 2004)

Morning peeps!!! I like mondays! Only cause I get my days off during the week usually.

Wed is my day off. Getting my hair colored! Yipeeee! Going to go back to my natty, 'brown', with just a bit of blonde. All blonde is way too much up-keep.  Oh ya, Im going to a new salon, and the guy who is doing my hait looks like NT!!!  

Off to do back & cardio. My fave.


----------



## M.J.H. (Sep 27, 2004)

Everything is looking good Jill. Keep up the hard work, nice that you're getting your hair colored, definitely post some pics!


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 27, 2004)

Hi Jill! Just wanted to say hi! Working hard today, can't hang around here much


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 27, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> ... I also went to bed yesterday at 9pm, and slept till 6am.



Unless we're at the bar, that is our normal bedtime.   Weekdays/weekends/holiday ...


----------



## Jill (Sep 27, 2004)

Did you read my post about my hairdresser NT?

Yes, I like to go to bed early.


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 27, 2004)

I did so read about that ...  ... does this salon guy have coloured cornrows?   I'm going with blue and purple the next go around ... although I did see a very cool red/orange colour that would be neat.


----------



## Jill (Sep 27, 2004)

His hair is not like yours-his face looks like you though. His hair is kinda like mine-excpet not as curly, and just shoulder length.


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 27, 2004)

I've been told that by another lady who goes to a salon ... 

don't know how I would reacto to someone having similar hair as mine.


----------



## Jill (Sep 27, 2004)

09/26

M1: 1/3C oats, protein, 2 ew's, 1/4C pumpkin
M2: 1/3C oats, protein, 2 ew's, 1/4C pumpkin
M3: 4oz chix, veggies, 10 black olives, 1oz feta lt
M4: 4oz chix, salsa, broccoli
M5: Protein, 2 ew's, 1/4C pumpkin,  sf jello, 4 fishies

1414 Cals little low. Might eat a tiny bit more later
175P, 96C, 27F

Training:
Cardio: 40 mins
Weights: Back. Pulled my trap


----------



## BritChick (Sep 27, 2004)

Diet looks good Jill, how did you hurt your trap?


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 27, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> 09/26
> 
> M1: 1/3C oats, protein, 2 ew's, 1/4C pumpkin
> M2: 1/3C oats, protein, 2 ew's, 1/4C pumpkin
> ...


 What the!? How'd you pull your trap?? Are you ok?


----------



## Jill (Sep 27, 2004)

Im okay ladies-just stretched it the wrong way. Im going to get Steve to massage it right away.


----------



## Jenny (Sep 28, 2004)

Sorry about the trap  Steve better get working  Hey, we need them for something, right? 
Diet looks great sweets  Keep up the great work!!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Sep 28, 2004)

Sorry you got hurt hun!! Make Steve rub it really good and then put some ice on it   .  Your diet looks great!! Keep it up


----------



## Jill (Sep 28, 2004)

As much as *I* hate the scale........and its ups and downs.....

I tried on some shorts that I brought with me to Mexico in Jan _THAT DID NOT FIT _ yesterday. They are super loose now!!! On, and the 2 new pairs of work pants I bought about 1-1.5 months ago are now too big. YaY me!


----------



## Jenny (Sep 28, 2004)

Good stuff Jillsan!!


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 28, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> As much as *I* hate the scale........and its ups and downs.....
> 
> I tried on some shorts that I brought with me to Mexico in Jan _THAT DID NOT FIT _ yesterday. They are super loose now!!! On, and the 2 new pairs of work pants I bought about 1-1.5 months ago are now too big. YaY me!


 Now THAT's more like it! Awesome! Congrats!


----------



## greekblondechic (Sep 28, 2004)

Congrats on the shorts fitting! BTW, what are you going to do with all those barely used too-big clothes?  You can open up your own store!!!


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 28, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> Congrats on the shorts fitting! BTW, what are you going to do with all those barely used too-big clothes?  You can open up your own store!!!


 Hell, if it's really nice stuff, take it to a consignment shop. That's what I did with my nicer "career" attire.


----------



## Jill (Sep 28, 2004)

I do have a tonne of work/dress clothes in really good condition that i dont wear anymore....ummmmm Some have hardly been worn. I usually give them away to the womens shelter.


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 28, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> I do have a tonne of work/dress clothes in really good condition that i dont wear anymore....ummmmm Some have hardly been worn. I usually give them away to the womens shelter.


 ....OR you can do that.


----------



## greekblondechic (Sep 28, 2004)

Or you can give them to me


----------



## Jill (Sep 28, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> Or you can give them to me


Sure-get your* booty * to my place and have your pick. I just packed away 2 green garbage bags FULL a couple of months ago, plus now I have more stuff that I dont wear. Take your pick.


----------



## greekblondechic (Sep 28, 2004)

Id love to hang out with you.  Too bad we are not closer


----------



## Jill (Sep 28, 2004)

Move


----------



## greekblondechic (Sep 28, 2004)

I can't.  Do you have any idea if you will go to the Olympia next year? I might be able to go then


----------



## Jill (Sep 28, 2004)

Probably not next year. I might be preggo by then.


----------



## greekblondechic (Sep 28, 2004)




----------



## greekblondechic (Sep 28, 2004)




----------



## greekblondechic (Sep 28, 2004)




----------



## greekblondechic (Sep 28, 2004)

How far away is where you live from Vegas?


----------



## Jill (Sep 28, 2004)

Far.. Those 3 posts are too cute!             <--------for Greeky.


----------



## greekblondechic (Sep 28, 2004)

Thanks princess.  You are the person I want to meet most of all.  No offense to the other IM'ers, but you are my twinnie! Now I am all upset


----------



## hikerchick (Sep 28, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> As much as *I* hate the scale........and its ups and downs.....
> 
> I tried on some shorts that I brought with me to Mexico in Jan _THAT DID NOT FIT _ yesterday. They are super loose now!!! On, and the 2 new pairs of work pants I bought about 1-1.5 months ago are now too big. YaY me!


Yay Jilly! You're kicking that little booty off!


----------



## dalila (Sep 28, 2004)

hey Jilly well done!!! Aaaaaaand, since those pretty lululemon workout pants are now too big for you, wanna sell them to me at half price? LOL fair deal?


----------



## Jill (Sep 28, 2004)

Greeky, you really are too sweet! Someday we will meet Geeze that sounds like a romance book or something

Dalila-my lulu pants have a drawstring. Sorry! Im sure I can get atleast 3 more months out of them!


----------



## Jill (Sep 28, 2004)

09/28

M1: 1/3C oats, protein, 2 ew's, 1/4C pumpkin, 1 fish oil
M2: 1/3C oats, protein, 2 ew's, 1/4C pumpkin
M3: 4oz chix, broccoli, diet yogurt
M4: 4oz chix, broccoli, 3 fish oil, sf jello
M5: 8 ew's, 2 yolks, 1oz feta lt, sf jello

1580 Cals
188P, 11C, 32F

Training:
Weights: Bis & Tris
Cardio: 40 mins

**Im cutting down on my cardio for the next few weeks, to see if the crazy amount I do is even necessary. Im thinking with a clean diet at low cals, I really dont want to be loosing any muscle.


----------



## dalila (Sep 28, 2004)

But Jill they don't show off your nice bum-bums any more ya know. I still think you should sell them cheap to me   J/K!!

Good idea about cutting back on cardio! It seems you've come down quite a bit on BF and would look great with some muscle peeping out .


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 29, 2004)

Jill, how many days a week do you do cardio?


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 29, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Jill, how many days a week do you do cardio?


8 Days a week ! LOL  Morning Jill


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 29, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> 8 Days a week ! LOL  Morning Jill


 HAHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 29, 2004)

Yes Jilly I agree! Good idea to cut back a bit with cardio, you eat so clean, you will not gain any BF!!


----------



## Jill (Sep 29, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> 8 Days a week ! LOL  Morning Jill


You are too cute yet again G! 

6 days a week GG

Off to do leggies right away.


----------



## greekblondechic (Sep 29, 2004)

I am curious as to what results you will see, how much cardio will you be doing?


----------



## Jill (Sep 29, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> I am curious as to what results you will see, how much cardio will you be doing?


Hopefully I will loose fat. 

I plan to _still_ probably do cardio 4-6X a week, just in shorter sessions. Thats the plan, but I dont know for sure. Im just gonna play it by ear.


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 29, 2004)

why stop what has been working for you?


----------



## Jill (Sep 29, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> why stop what has been working for you?



Im tired of cardio, cardio, cardio. Its gets annoying. Its not like Im stopping it all togther-probably just shaving off 10-15mins per session. I really dont want to loose any muscle-that is my main concern.


----------



## Jill (Sep 29, 2004)

09/29

M1: 1/3C oats, protein, 2 ew's, 1/4C pumpkin
M2: 1/3C oats, protein, 2 ew's, 1/4C pumpkin
M3: 1 can albacore, mayo lt, sf jello
M4: 6oz chix, 1/2 WW pita, salsa, green beans, diet hc

1228 Cals
164P, 85C, 18F

Training:
Cardio: 30 mins
Weights: Leggies

Cals wayyyyyyyyy too low for leggie day.  Tried to make up for it by eating more at meal 4. I may try to eat something else before bed-doubt it cause I will be asleep in a couple of hours and am full right now. Was in the hair salon for 4 hours.   I am no longer blonde.  Just a few pieces.


----------



## Jill (Sep 29, 2004)

Oh yes, I went for groceries tonigh being hungry-stupid me. ANywase I walked down the candy isle looking at all the stuff I wanted. Even picked up a few things, but put em back. Bad cravings today. Almost bought wheat thins. Needless to say no junk jumped into my cart!


----------



## Jenny (Sep 30, 2004)

Hair pics please!! 1200 cals Jill  Good job on resisting the foods! And wheat thins are evil


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 30, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Oh yes, I went for groceries tonigh being hungry-stupid me. ANywase I walked down the candy isle looking at all the stuff I wanted. Even picked up a few things, but put em back. Bad cravings today. Almost bought wheat thins. Needless to say no junk jumped into my cart!


 Yeah Jill  ! 

Morning Gorgeous


----------



## Jill (Sep 30, 2004)

Jenny said:
			
		

> Hair pics please!! 1200 cals Jill  Good job on resisting the foods! And wheat thins are evil




Soon for pics...anything for you Jenny My hair is really dark, but I think it looks good on me. Plus it will fade.  

Oh-I had a small piece of a p bar later, so my cals were probably more like 1400 yesterday. 

Crackers ARE evil, i know.  That why I did not buy em!  

Off do do a bit of am cardio and abbies on my rest day. I made a new cd and got my new Oxygen mag so this should be fun.


----------



## Jill (Sep 30, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Yeah Jill  !
> 
> Morning Gorgeous


Hey hottie!


----------



## Jill (Sep 30, 2004)

Sept 30/04
They will be erased in a day


----------



## sara (Sep 30, 2004)

Nice Biceps  
You look GREAT Jill!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Sep 30, 2004)

Hair looks good Jillie!   I love that lil top you have on!   Cute pics!


----------



## Jenny (Sep 30, 2004)

Looking sooooo cute Jill  Love the hairdo!


----------



## Jill (Sep 30, 2004)

I hope you are happy now Jenny. My hair is long, most of the time I put it up.

I hope to show some even better 'after' pics in a few months. Ill never show my 'before' pic from Jan...EVER.

Hard work & Results will follow.

Thanks Jodie and Sara. Jodie-the one top is a bathing suit, the other one is a workout top.


----------



## JLB001 (Sep 30, 2004)

They are both really cute!


----------



## greekblondechic (Sep 30, 2004)

Jilly you look awesome!!!! Love the hair and the abbies waiting to come out, and you are so buff! You can even tell you lost weight in your face!


----------



## Jenny (Sep 30, 2004)

Jilly is a hottie


----------



## Jill (Sep 30, 2004)

09/30

M1: 1/3C oats, protein, 2 ew's, 1/4C pumpkin
M2: 4oz chix, green beans, carrots, 1 ww pita, 2 fish oil
M3: 4oz chix, broccoli, diet yogurt
M4: 5oz ext lean beef, lettuce, sf jello
M5: 4oz lean beef
M6: 8 ew's, 2 yolks, green beans

2000 Cals  
227P, 129C, 47F

I could still eat more....  Whis it that I am so hungry on off "weights" days?

Training:
Cardio: 45 mins
Weights: Abbies


----------



## Jill (Sep 30, 2004)

Greeky and Jenny, you both are sweet. Thanks so much Its kinda embarassing when you are not 100% happy with how you look in the mirror....YET


----------



## greekblondechic (Sep 30, 2004)

Because you underate yesterday and you might be pmsing


----------



## dalila (Sep 30, 2004)

Jill I said it before and I'll say it again I love your hair!!!  You look great girl and I love how tan you are!!


----------



## sara (Sep 30, 2004)

Your metabolism is speeding!!! 
is that an xoxo bathings suit top?


----------



## Jill (Sep 30, 2004)

Dalila-I went tanning today

Sara-the bathing suit top is from Sears


----------



## sara (Sep 30, 2004)

Whats the brand?


----------



## lakergirl (Sep 30, 2004)

wahooooo hottie! 

Jilly, you looked great in your pictures from your vacation with steve in your gallery, but WOW, what an imrovement in muscle gain! your arms are awesome!! and I LOOVE the back shot! my back is my favorite thing I think. I love all the muscles and bumps! 

seriously though, just keep at it Jill! you look sooo good! and happy to, I would give up my abs for hair like that! well... Ive worked pretty hard for them, but man alive, that kind of hair looks gorgeous all the time!! 

goodnight Jill!


----------



## jstar (Oct 1, 2004)

Those are some smoking hot pictures, girl! I love the new hair color. I have been itching to dye my hair back to my real color - dark dark brown but I do like the golden highlights and I spent alot on them and want to get my money's worth! 

Seriously, I wish I had your arms...and in the back shot you definitely have a v-taper going on 

Keep it up girl


----------



## Velvet (Oct 1, 2004)

WOW, nice pics Jilly, your physique is looking great!  I love your skin color, hair and you have a very pretty face.  You're smokin girl!


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 1, 2004)

Hi Jill, I just _now_ saw the photos you posted yesterday!  Keep it up! Comparing to your photos from Cuba in the gallery (in which you looked great, too!), you can really see a change coming on! YAY!

 And like some other girls mentioned, I love the bikini top!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Oct 1, 2004)

Looking Great Jill!!! Your dedication really shows!! I ENVY your tan!!!!!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 1, 2004)

Holy *Hotness* Miss Jill ... when did you say we're doing coffee????? 

You look great!!


----------



## hikerchick (Oct 1, 2004)

You look great Jilly.   I love that bikini top


----------



## Jill (Oct 1, 2004)

Thanks Peeps. You are all way to sweet!

If anyone is interested in a 'fat' pic pm me. I may send one.


----------



## Jill (Oct 1, 2004)

sara said:
			
		

> Whats the brand?



Sara I dont know the brand. All I know is that it looks like jeans material. I'll post a pic of it later tonight. It was cheap too-like $30 for both pieces.


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 1, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Thanks Peeps. You are all way to sweet!
> 
> If anyone is interested in a 'fat' pic pm me. I may send one.



not me ... coffee will do just fine.


----------



## Jill (Oct 1, 2004)

Work is SO boring today.


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 1, 2004)

*OMG !  *I can't beleive I almost missed out on your pics !!  *Jill * , I can't decided which one is my fave !  You are sooooooooooo *Gorgeous !!!!   *MMMMMM  MMMMMMM GOOD ! 

More ! More !  oxoxooxoox


----------



## Jill (Oct 1, 2004)

G-you are just toooooooooo Sweet I sware!

I am practcing on back flexing, as I get better I will post more. Actually, I just figured out how to use the timer on my camera-Ill post some more pics tomorrow maybe.


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 1, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> G-you are just toooooooooo Sweet I sware!
> 
> I am practcing on back flexing, as I get better I will post more. Actually, I just figured out how to use the timer on my camera-Ill post some more pics tomorrow maybe.


----------



## Jill (Oct 1, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

>


Ummmmmm maybe not tommorow G, tonight ended up a cheat night. I already have a tummy ache. Licorice allsorts-I dont even know why, I normally would not eat this, chocolate and pizza.   It was tasty!


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 1, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Ummmmmm maybe not tommorow G, tonight ended up a cheat night. I already have a tummy ache. Licorice allsorts-I dont even know why, I normally would not eat this, chocolate and pizza.   It was tasty!


 Baaaahhhhhh!! Why must you torture me so!!!


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Oct 2, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Ummmmmm maybe not tommorow G, tonight ended up a cheat night. I already have a tummy ache. Licorice allsorts-I dont even know why, I normally would not eat this, chocolate and pizza.   It was tasty!


YUM! 
 Licorice allsorts!!  They are my all-time favourite lollie! I could go through bags of them!


----------



## Jenny (Oct 2, 2004)

Hope you enjoyed your cheat  I love the black licorice, isn't that the color you don't like? We should eat licorice together  My faaavorite licorice is the super super salty kind though, can't find it here anywhere!! It's very common in Sweden and I miss it!


----------



## Jill (Oct 2, 2004)

Hey Jenny! Yes I enjoyed the cheats yesterday, and today...  This has to stop tomorrow...Someone please kick my ass...   For some reason I like black licorice now.


----------



## Jill (Oct 2, 2004)

10/02

M1: 1/4C oats, protein, 2 ew's, 1/4C pumpkin
M2: 1/3C oats, protein, 2 ew's, 1/4C pumpkin
M3: 4oz chix, 1/2C rice, green beans, peppers, broccoli
M4: Alllsorts candy  granny's carrot cake   3oz steak, peppers, onions, marble cheese    
M5: Probably ew's

12457411687641 Cals

Training:
Cardio: 55mins. Im sure that will help with my mess today
Weights: Chest

Real sore today. I think its cause Ive been practcing my 'flexing' lately.


----------



## M.J.H. (Oct 2, 2004)

I cheated yesterday too Jill! Had a choclate milkshake from Chili's!


----------



## Jill (Oct 2, 2004)

MonStar said:
			
		

> I cheated yesterday too Jill! Had a choclate milkshake from Chili's!


I cheated 2 days in a row, fuck. LOW carbies for me tomorrow.


----------



## Jenny (Oct 2, 2004)

I'm going to kick your ass if you cheat tomorrow


----------



## Jill (Oct 2, 2004)

Jenny said:
			
		

> I'm going to kick your ass if you cheat tomorrow


Thank-you


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 2, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Hey Jenny! Yes I enjoyed the cheats yesterday, and today...  This has to stop tomorrow...Someone please kick my ass...   For some reason I like black licorice now.


Don't make me come up there !!!!  On second thought ...


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 2, 2004)

Think about how crappy you will feel if you cheat tomorrow, and how proud you will feel if you dont


----------



## Jenny (Oct 3, 2004)

What do you think set off the cheating? I've found that before I've been cheating when posting pics cause all the comments people made made me feel good and I thought "what the heck, I can afford some junk". Do you think that's what happened?


----------



## Jill (Oct 3, 2004)

Jenny said:
			
		

> What do you think set off the cheating? I've found that before I've been cheating when posting pics cause all the comments people made made me feel good and I thought "what the heck, I can afford some junk". Do you think that's what happened?



No... not at all J. Its more like I am not 100% happy with myself-then I cheat. Maybe to sabotage my results or something. I wish I knew.


----------



## Jenny (Oct 3, 2004)

Well it's not a big deal Jill, just get back to eating clean today  Really, it's not a big deal, no need to feel guilty! Just kick some ass today


----------



## Jill (Oct 3, 2004)

This is me and my cousins little boy, Carter yesterday


----------



## M.J.H. (Oct 3, 2004)

Wow you look great Jill! Really looking tan, hair looks awesome straight IMO, and you look tiny in that pic. 

Keep up the hard work.


----------



## hikerchick (Oct 3, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> No... not at all J. Its more like I am not 100% happy with myself-then I cheat. Maybe to sabotage my results or something. I wish I knew.


Is something stressful going on that you don't want to deal with? That's sometimes it for me.

Edited to add: Your hair looks so cute straight! You look like a completely different person, not better, just different.   love the highlights too. Did you straighten it yourself?


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 3, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> This is me and my cousins little boy, Carter yesterday


dang Jill,

Why do you have to be soooo beautiful and sooooooooo far away ?!  xoxox  I like the new do !


----------



## Jill (Oct 3, 2004)

I straighten it from time to time (myself) Its nice for a change! I bought an expensive flat iron that works like a charm!

Hiker....I dont know why I ate shitty, I think its cause i have the junk available. If its not there, I dont have problems. 

C L E A N today! So far


----------



## Jill (Oct 3, 2004)

I bought this yesterday, and it doesnt work good either.
http://www.youcansave.com/eggstractor.asp


----------



## M.J.H. (Oct 3, 2004)

I think that it's definitely time for some new physique pics Jill.


----------



## Jill (Oct 3, 2004)

MonStar said:
			
		

> I think that it's definitely time for some new physique pics Jill.


There is about 5-6 pics a couple pages back.


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 3, 2004)

Holy shit Jill! I LOVE your hair straight!!!!!! I love mine straight too but goddamn does it take forever, then frizz up, and cause so much damage/dryness! What kind of flatiron and which hair products do you use to get it to look so good?  I love the curly hair too, but straight hair is practically the uniform in Jersey, looove it, too bad I'm lazy!  And yeah, you look tiny!!!


----------



## Jenny (Oct 3, 2004)

You look so good in that pic Jill


----------



## Jill (Oct 3, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> Holy shit Jill! I LOVE your hair straight!!!!!! I love mine straight too but goddamn does it take forever, then frizz up, and cause so much damage/dryness! What kind of flatiron and which hair products do you use to get it to look so good?  I love the curly hair too, but straight hair is practically the uniform in Jersey, looove it, too bad I'm lazy!  And yeah, you look tiny!!!



Steve just bought a flat iron. Yes he did! Its called a 'chi' iron-was almost $200 It get real hot-its ceramic. Works great!


Thanks Jenny and Greeky, you 2 are sweet!


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 3, 2004)

I've heard that one is highly recommended.  I have a cheap $40 one, but I heard the CHI works sooooo much better and leaves your hair frizz-less! I have to get one...


----------



## Jill (Oct 3, 2004)

10/03

M1: Protein, 1 ew, 1/4C pumpkin
M2: Protein, 2 ew's, 1/4C pumpkin, 1/3C oats
M3: 5oz chix, broccoli, carrots, salsa, 2 fishies
M4: 5-6oz salmon (cant remember), asparagus, carrots, spinach, sf jello
M5: 5oz turkey breast, ff mayo, diet hc

1440Cals
187P, 85C, 27F

Training:
Cardio: 1H 3mins
Weight: Off

Retaining lotsa 'scale' water-went and bought something from GNC to help with the bloat. Also been drinking atleast 7L of water a day, hope it goes away soon.....


----------



## Velvet (Oct 4, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> 10/02
> 
> M1: 1/4C oats, protein, 2 ew's, 1/4C pumpkin
> M2: 1/3C oats, protein, 2 ew's, 1/4C pumpkin
> ...



ha ha, too funny, wait till ya hear what I ate all weekend...your cheats are minor in comparison..hee hee
How was your weekend Jilly?


----------



## Velvet (Oct 4, 2004)

You know, all the pics you've posted recently hon don't look anything like your avi!  Is it just me?  Am I just mental?  ha ha


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 4, 2004)

Morning Sweet Jill


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 4, 2004)

Jilly lost a lot of weight in her face, that's why Velvet.  

Good morning twinnie!


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 4, 2004)

and I live in the same city as this hottie  

Morning miss Jill.


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 4, 2004)

If I did, I would've met her a loooong time ago NT


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 4, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> If I did, I would've met her a loooong time ago NT



it's not from a lack of trying Greeky 

Although I do understand that Steve or Jill might not be comfortable with meeting a stranger from the internet ...


----------



## Jenny (Oct 4, 2004)

GREAT job not cheating yesterday


----------



## Jenny (Oct 4, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> it's not from a lack of trying Greeky
> 
> Although I do understand that Steve or Jill might not be comfortable with meeting a stranger from the internet ...



Yeah, who would ever meet a stranger from the internet .....


----------



## Jill (Oct 4, 2004)

NT-We'll meet soon, promise

Jenny-Yes I ate Verrrrrry good yesterday, and thats the plan for today too Was done doing back and cardio by 7:15

VE-that is me in allllllll the pics. How do you think I look different? Maybe the straight hair might make me look a little different. I'll post a bigger pic of me in that avi tonight, so you can see better.


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 4, 2004)

The white chocolate peanut butter detour was soooooooooo good!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jill (Oct 4, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> The white chocolate peanut butter detour was soooooooooo good!!!!!!!!


You had one! We only have gross kinds left-the one with the orange wrapper.  Do you work today? Going to the gym?


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 4, 2004)

Do you mean they were for a limited time only??

No work, gym later yes


----------



## Jill (Oct 4, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> Do you mean they were for a limited time only??



I only bought like 3 of that flavor. Im not planning onh buying anymore.


----------



## Jill (Oct 4, 2004)

10/04

M1: Protein, 1/4C pumpkin, 1 ew
M2: Protein, 1/4C pumpkin, 2 ew, 1/3C oats
M3: 4oz turkey breast, 1 ww pita, asparagus, 2 fish oil
M4: 6 ew's, 2 yolks, carrots, broccoli, 2 fish oil
M5: 5oz turkey breast, ff mayo, sf jello, 1 lc sprouted bread
M6: 8 ew's, 2 yolks, green beans

1823 Cals  
210P, 123C, 38F
6L water

Totals a little higher today, since Ive been up since 5am.

Training:
Cardio: 30 mins
Weights: Back


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 4, 2004)

Not high at all, it's perfectly fine.


----------



## dalila (Oct 5, 2004)

hi jilly, I luve how you look with the straight hair!! Does the expensive iron dry your hair out too? 

1800 kcals is fine when you are up and about the whole day dear. You need the energy.


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 5, 2004)

Happy Thanksgiving  


Do you  get the day off?


----------



## Velvet (Oct 5, 2004)

Good morning Jilly!


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 5, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> This is me and my cousins little boy, Carter yesterday


 OH! wow! I love your hair! (as always, i'm a day late lookin' at pictures... hahaha)

 Curly haired people are so lucky - you can go with two totally different looks 

 My hair is straight, and when i curl it, two hours later it's flattened out again.  Booo.


----------



## Velvet (Oct 5, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> OH! wow! I love your hair! (as always, i'm a day late lookin' at pictures... hahaha)
> 
> Curly haired people are so lucky - you can go with two totally different looks
> 
> My hair is straight, and when i curl it, two hours later it's flattened out again.  Booo.



And then there's the flip side to that, if you have curly hair and try to straighten it, it's curly again in two hours     Can't win for trying eh?


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 5, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> And then there's the flip side to that, if you have curly hair and try to straighten it, it's curly again in two hours    Can't win for trying eh?


 What? you mean you curly haired folks don't have a secret to keeping straight hair straight for a full day??? What about sarah jessica parker? what about what's her face kidman?

 In miami, yeah forget it. No matter how many thousands you spend on hair staightening, as soon as you go outside the humidity manhandles your hair back into it's original curly state.


----------



## sara (Oct 5, 2004)

You going up on the fish oil!! Way to go Jill


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 5, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Happy Thanksgiving
> 
> 
> Do you  get the day off?



Thanksgiving isn't until Monday ...


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 5, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> Thanksgiving isn't until Monday ...


LOL I know ! I was corrected earleir By Velvet    My calendar on my ISP homepage was wrong . But at least i was first to wish her happy Thanksgiving !  You too NT and any other of our Canadian members


----------



## Jill (Oct 5, 2004)

I get 2 thanksgiving dinners-Sun and Mon Thanks G, Ill eat some turkey for ya!

Girlies-with this chi iron I got it gets my hair straighter than Ive ever had it. Ive just been touching it up every day. Its still straight from Sunday, and I plan to leave it for the rest of the week. Everyone at the gym is like  cause they always see me with my curls. Its nice to be able to switch it up.


----------



## Velvet (Oct 5, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> I get 2 thanksgiving dinners-Sun and Mon Thanks G, Ill eat some turkey for ya!
> 
> Girlies-with this chi iron I got it gets my hair straighter than Ive ever had it. Ive just been touching it up every day. Its still straight from Sunday, and I plan to leave it for the rest of the week. Everyone at the gym is like  cause they always see me with my curls. Its nice to be able to switch it up.



So Jilly, doesn't your hair get all frizzy/curly when you sweat at the gym tho?  I'd love to straighten my hair for a change up...but I was afraid that the gym would make me look like a freaky poodle!


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 5, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> So Jilly, doesn't your hair get all frizzy/curly when you sweat at the gym tho? I'd love to straighten my hair for a change up...but I was afraid that the gym would make me look like a freaky poodle!


 On the subject of hair straightening (foreign territory to me):

 A friend of mine with crazy curly hair went and had it professionally straightened for like $500. It's some process called "ionic" somethign or other. Not all salons do it apparently. Anyway. Now it won't curl. At all. It's permanently straight, like if she ironed it out! Her roots grow out in their natural texture but her hair is so long that the weight of it keeps it straight from the root down. Amazing. I couldn't believe it when I saw it. She swears it's worth the money, but I'd never give up my curls permanently if I had them.


----------



## Velvet (Oct 5, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> On the subject of hair straightening (foreign territory to me):
> 
> A friend of mine with crazy curly hair went and had it professionally straightened for like $500. It's some process called "ionic" somethign or other. Not all salons do it apparently. Anyway. Now it won't curl. At all. It's permanently straight, like if she ironed it out! Her roots grow out in their natural texture but her hair is so long that the weight of it keeps it straight from the root down. Amazing. I couldn't believe it when I saw it. She swears it's worth the money, but I'd never give up my curls permanently if I had them.



Ya, my girlfriend Liz had that done...she like it until she wanted to go back to her curls and now can't...I just want a change every now and again (and I wanna see how long my hair is without curls..right now it's to my tailbone and it's very curly)...nuttin permanent!


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 5, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> Ya, my girlfriend Liz had that done...she like it until she wanted to go back to her curls and now can't...I just want a change every now and again (and I wanna see how long my hair is without curls..right now it's to my tailbone and it's very curly)...nuttin permanent!


 To your tailbone!!! That must look awesome. I'm growing mine out. Chopped it all off after a break-up two years ago. Not sure why. It's down to the middle of my back now, maybe a bit longer.


----------



## Jill (Oct 5, 2004)

The straightening is just temp. Id never give up my curls permently

When i do cardio yes I sweat and then it starts to get curly at the roots. I just used the flat iron to iron em out!


----------



## Jenny (Oct 5, 2004)

I never do anything with my hair, it's so easy to maintain.. I don't even blow dry it, it dries up nice on its own. I need a hair cut now though.. Kinda scared to go to a new salon with foreign hair dressers   Never had a non-swede touch my hair before ya know


----------



## Jill (Oct 5, 2004)

Today is soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo boring at work. Aggg


----------



## jstar (Oct 5, 2004)

Hey Jillie 

I agree - your hair looks so nice straight. I like the color on you too. It's nice to switch it up. I am going to look into the Chi (is that the whole name?) I hope they sell it in the US. ...That is awesome that your hair stays straight for days and you just have to retouch it. I have wavy hair and for my last show I bought a blue diamond straightner (for like $40 USD) and that morning I thought I could straighten my whole head of hair and have time to slap on my makeup and a couple more coats of tanner. Well, it took me forever to straighten and I had to keep redoing it. It ended up still being wavy so I was freaking mad 

Hope you enjoy your turkey-day, I didn't realize it was so soon for you. When is it? (I know, dumb american, ) 

BTW - don't worry about the cheats. you are back on track now!


----------



## jstar (Oct 5, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Today is soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo boring at work. Aggg



I just got home a little while ago. What time do you work til?


----------



## Jill (Oct 5, 2004)

jstar said:
			
		

> I just got home a little while ago. What time do you work til?


3 more hours.


----------



## Jenny (Oct 5, 2004)

Aww Jill, I feel you being bored.. I have three exams next week and am almost falling asleep in my books  Hang in there sweets


----------



## Jill (Oct 5, 2004)

10/05

M1: Protein, 1/4C pumpkin, 2 ew, 1/3C oats
M2: Protein, 1/4C pumpkin, 2 ew, 1/3C oats
M3: 4.5oz turkey breast, ff mayo, spinach, green beans, mini carrots, 2 fish oil
M4: 3oz lean beef, lettuce, salsa, ff sour cream, 2 fish oil
M5: 8 ew's, 2 yolks, green beans


1400 Cals <----- a little low  
169P, 80C, 31F
6L water

Training:
Cardio: 60 mins
Weights: Bis & Tris


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 5, 2004)

Jstar they do sell it here, I want to buy one too.  I hate spending forever to straighten it and then it doesn't stay straight.


----------



## Jill (Oct 5, 2004)

Actaully-add another 100 cals to today-diet hc and sf jello.


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 6, 2004)

Gooooood morning Jill!


----------



## Velvet (Oct 6, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> 10/05
> 
> M1: Protein, 1/4C pumpkin, 2 ew, 1/3C oats
> M2: Protein, 1/4C pumpkin, 2 ew, 1/3C oats
> ...



Pumpkin??? What do you do with that?  Oh and good morning Jilly


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 6, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> Pumpkin??? What do you do with that?  Oh and good morning Jilly


 This girl eats pumpkin like EVERY DAY!  I'd be shocked to NOT see it on her list! 

 Jill, I meant to ask, and now that vel even mentioned, I remembered: is it fresh or canned? How do you cook it? Other than pumpkin pie, I've never cooked with pumpkin.


----------



## Jenny (Oct 6, 2004)

Yeah, I'm interested in the pumkin thing too! We don't really eat that in Sweden and I don't know what to do with it  Kinda wanna taste it ya know


----------



## Velvet (Oct 6, 2004)

SPeaking of punkin pie     Do you have a kick-a$$ recipe for it Jilly?  I'm having my family over for Thanksgiving this SUnday and i'm making my very first pumpkin pie (lemon meringue is my specialty)...?


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 6, 2004)

*JILL !!!!!!!    Hi Sweetie ! *


----------



## Jill (Oct 6, 2004)

I dont bake VE , its just better that way.

Check out my recipe in the recipe section-its called mock pumpkin pie. Id be lost without it. Oh, I use canned pumpkin

Im cranky-my coffee machine BROKE! agggggggggg


----------



## Jill (Oct 6, 2004)

Hi G!


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 6, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Im cranky-my coffee machine BROKE! agggggggggg



you're pretty serious about your coffee ...


----------



## ncgirl21 (Oct 6, 2004)

Hey Jilly!!     I LOVE YOUR HAIR!!    

I know how much you love pumpkin and I wanted to tell you to try this:

1 can pumpkin, 1 box FFSF vanilla pudding mix, 2 cups LC milk- mix it all together with a hand mixer and let refrigerate, top with FF cool whip!!

This is soooooo good- it's like pumpkin pudding!!


----------



## Jill (Oct 6, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Hey Jilly!!     I LOVE YOUR HAIR!!
> 
> I know how much you love pumpkin and I wanted to tell you to try this:
> 
> ...


It does sound yummy, I may try it tonight Except we dont have lc milk here  Im gonna use water Hmmmmm I may add a scoop of protein too


----------



## jstar (Oct 6, 2004)

Hi Jill!

Nice diet and workout again! I can't wait to do some cardio tonight.  
just kidding - actually it will help w/ the water retention


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 6, 2004)

Jill darlin ... where are you staying in Vegas?

I'd like to ask a favour ... if you could visit the New York New York hotel and pick up one of Coyote Ugly's big glasses ... it's like a big wine glass.  I believe it was $20 ... can't quite remember :drunkwalksmilie:  

Here is a website for the location:
http://www.coyoteuglysaloon.com/vegas/find.html

Let me know if you'd do that and I'll get you some money for it.


----------



## Jill (Oct 6, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> Jill darlin ... where are you staying in Vegas?
> 
> I'd like to ask a favour ... if you could visit the New York New York hotel and pick up one of Coyote Ugly's big glasses ... it's like a big wine glass.  I believe it was $20 ... can't quite remember :drunkwalksmilie:
> 
> ...



We are staying at the Excalibur. Do you already have a glass??? If so you could stop by my work and show me it. I will deff pick one up for you.


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 6, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> We are staying at the Excalibur. Do you already have a glass??? If so you could stop by my work and show me it. I will deff pick one up for you.



The Excalibur ... you're just across the walkway from NY NY    I got one, but only bought one because I really didn't expect us to be buying a house so soon.  But now that we have one, they are perfect glasses to fill my bar up with. 

thanks Jill ...


----------



## Jill (Oct 6, 2004)

Either take a pic and post it or you can stop by my work and show it to me or something. Where do you live? Millwoods right?


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 6, 2004)

We live in the southwest (Heritage) area.  Stopping by work one day would mean I could meet you, have coffee and show you the glass.   You work in the westend, correct?  What is your schedule like the next couple of days?


----------



## Jill (Oct 6, 2004)

I work in the southside 

I'm off tomorrow, work fri / sat, then off sun, mon, tuesday!


----------



## Jill (Oct 6, 2004)

09/06

M1: 1/3C oats, protein, pumpkin, 2 ew's
M2: 1 ww pita, 3oz chix, salsa, green beans, 2 fish oil
M3: 3oz chix, lettuce, ff sc, salsa, sf jello, 3 fish oil
M4: 3.5oz chix, lettuce, sf ff pudding mixed with pumpkin and protein
M5: 1/2C ff cottage cheese, cukes
M5: 8 ew's, 2 yolks, diet hc

1610 Cals
180P 127C 30F
Water-6L

Training:
Cardio: 40 mins
Weight: Abbies and lower back


----------



## Velvet (Oct 7, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> Jill darlin ... where are you staying in Vegas?
> 
> I'd like to ask a favour ... if you could visit the New York New York hotel and pick up one of Coyote Ugly's big glasses ... it's like a big wine glass.  I believe it was $20 ... can't quite remember :drunkwalksmilie:
> 
> ...



FUnny you should mention Coyote Ugly..I just watched it last weekend for the first time..it rocked


----------



## Velvet (Oct 7, 2004)

Good morning Jilly!   Your diet looks great!  I've decided to make Pumpkin tarts instead of Pumpkin Pie for thanksgiving...yum yum..I LOVE the smell of pumpking


----------



## ncgirl21 (Oct 7, 2004)

Pumpkin tarts - tell me how!!!! PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Morning Jilly!! Your diet looks yummy!


----------



## Velvet (Oct 7, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Pumpkin tarts - tell me how!!!! PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Morning Jilly!! Your diet looks yummy!



ha ha, just buy a can of plain pumpkin...follow directions on back for the filling and pour into baked tart shells...add a dollop of lf sf coolwhip when cooled


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 7, 2004)

Good Morning Jill  

Are youworking today ? I can't remember . LOL  If so I hope it's not another boring day for you.


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 7, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> FUnny you should mention Coyote Ugly..I just watched it last weekend for the first time..it rocked



by the 3rd day, the ladies there knew me by name.  I would wake from my 3/4 sleep, stumble downstairs and have breaky, then we'd go walking, but not before stopping there and filling up my glass with one of their supercharged drink concoctions


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 7, 2004)

I still haven't seen that movie!

Jilly what kinda abbies exercises do you do?


----------



## Jill (Oct 7, 2004)

Greeky-I do leg raises, crunches, that kinda 'ab' crap.

Did leggies this am. I hate leggies.

Day off...Going shopping

Oh guess what...*Me and Nt are hooking up tomorrow!!* Lucky him


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 7, 2004)

yeah me


----------



## Velvet (Oct 7, 2004)

Jilly and NT, up in a tree....


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 7, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> Jilly and NT, up in a tree....



behave young lady or there shall be repercussions


----------



## Jill (Oct 7, 2004)

Silly!


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 7, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> Jilly and NT, up in a tree....



if you have a porche, you don't trade it in for a toyota if you don't have to.    Miss Jill has a Steve as home ... trading down to the downgraded version of Steve just doesn't make sense.


----------



## fantasma62 (Oct 7, 2004)

Hi Jill,


Just passing by to say hi.... 

Aren't you lucky, you get to meet Mr. NT.  Do me a favor, give him a hug from me.  I owe him one....Besides, it'll be better coming from you than from me....you know, that whole sissy stuff....

Hope you're having a great day!!!


----------



## jstar (Oct 7, 2004)

Hey Jill - do you have the 1" or 2" Chi Flat Iron?


----------



## Jill (Oct 7, 2004)

Nt-that comment about trading in was cute ANd Tony-I will give Nt a big hug from the both of us. It will be weird calling you Steve-maybe I could still call you NT??

Jstar-I have the little 1inch one cause Steve uses it too. Its good enough, trust me. ARe you going to buy one??


----------



## sara (Oct 7, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> 09/06



I know I'm good at catching some things


----------



## Jill (Oct 7, 2004)

Thanks sara

Bought new jeans today Smallest size I have* EVER * bought. Im happy. Cost me an arm and a leg though

Oh yes-another thing. The neighbours STOOPID cat got stuck in our garage today for a few hours. It walked all over our cars-even went indside cause the windows were down. NOT FUNNY AT ALL. It clawed my cars paint up badly.  Had Honda power polish it but it is still visible. Friggin cat.


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 7, 2004)

Awww sorry!!!! What kinda jeans didya get???


----------



## Jill (Oct 7, 2004)

7's. Do you have them there?


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 7, 2004)

Yes, what size?


----------



## Jill (Oct 7, 2004)

10/07

M1: Protein / oat/ pumpkin pancake
M2: Protein / F1 pancake
M3: 3oz chix, ww pita, salsa
M4: 5oz chix, salsa, lettuce, sf ff pudding / jello
M5: 8 ew's, 2 yolks, sf ff pudding w/ pumkin

1636 cals
174P, 150C, 29F <---Little high, leg day!
Water: 7L 

Training:
Cardio: 30 mins
Weights: Leggies


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 8, 2004)

Good morning Jill!


----------



## Jill (Oct 8, 2004)

Hey GG!

I'm really dreading this weekend-Canadian thanksgiving....   

Dinner Sunday 
Brunch Monday 
Dinner Monday 

         

Aggggggg. And Im ukrainian..all those yummy foods....


----------



## ncgirl21 (Oct 8, 2004)

I have those jeans too, from Express right?  I went yesterday, they're having a good sale


----------



## ncgirl21 (Oct 8, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Hey GG!
> 
> I'm really dreading this weekend-Canadian thanksgiving....
> 
> ...



Try being Italian.  On Thanksgiving not only do we have turkey, pies, gravy, potatoes, stuffing and all that stuff, we also have pasta, lasagnas, Italian pastires and cookies, pasta salads and allllllllllllllllllll kinds of stuff.


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 8, 2004)

morning Miss Jill


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 8, 2004)

Cardio, cardio, cardio


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 8, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Try being Italian. On Thanksgiving not only do we have turkey, pies, gravy, potatoes, stuffing and all that stuff, we also have pasta, lasagnas, Italian pastires and cookies, pasta salads and allllllllllllllllllll kinds of stuff.


 oy!

 Being cuban isn't exactly light fare either!

 We (at least my family) not only has the turkey and a honey baked ham, we roast a pig (yes, for thanksgiving AND then for christmas), and there's black beans and rice, yuca (cassava?) in greasy garlic heaven, fried plantains, all sorts of desserts like flan, buñuelos, arroz con leche (rice with milk, but it doesn't look like that.. it's like a lumpy pudding, sortof), man... never mind. I'm going nuts just thinking about it.


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 8, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Nt-that comment about trading in was cute ANd Tony-I will give Nt a big hug from the both of us. It will be weird calling you Steve-maybe I could still call you NT??



NT is fine ...  ... you'll find that some of the people you meet in Vegas you'll call by they screen names.  You'll have an easier time with names as most going go by their real names.  The funniest was meeting Butterfly and her hubby Fade.  After meeting them it was funny calling them by their real names.


----------



## BritChick (Oct 8, 2004)

Good morning Jill.   
So lots of Thanksgiving plans?
Hey, are you going to hit the spa too in Vegas?


----------



## jstar (Oct 8, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Try being Italian.  On Thanksgiving not only do we have turkey, pies, gravy, potatoes, stuffing and all that stuff, we also have pasta, lasagnas, Italian pastires and cookies, pasta salads and allllllllllllllllllll kinds of stuff.



I feel your pain!! We have all the italian dishes too in addition to the regular turkey and stuffing and pies! 


Hey Jill - yeah I might by the Chi in the future. I think I would get the 2" though - my hair is pretty long & thick..the one inch would take hours to do my hair!

Oh BTW congrat on the jeans! Wooo hooo. I am going new jeans shopping after Christmas when I reach my goal! 

Have a great weekend and do post what you eat so we can all enjoy!


----------



## Jenny (Oct 8, 2004)

Jill, I didn't know you were ukranian  Have you ever been there? Congrats on the new jeans 

The swedish thanksgiving food is very fat free since we don't celebrate thanksgiving  I'm going to enjoy a big Thanksgiving feast when it's time here in the us though  It's my birthday weekend too


----------



## Jill (Oct 8, 2004)

Andrea-we dont have Express here I am happy with my new jeans!!!

Jenny-I have never been to the Ukrainine-just eaten the food Cant even speak it and Im 75% uk.

Hey Nt-yes It would be weird calling you Steve-thanks for letting my use your Im name Did you wanna go get a coffee when you stop by my work?

Britchick-Yes lotsa tha thanksgiving plans...You?? I plan to make Monday the _real_ eating day!

J-star the 1inch in fine-TRUST ME. I have more hair on my head and its super thick and curly. Save your $$$$

Wow, I am Miss Popularity toady!


----------



## BritChick (Oct 8, 2004)

No plans here... kids are away, Rod is working.
Might go to a movie one day! lol


----------



## jstar (Oct 8, 2004)

1" it is then! Thanks for the info. When I get one and use it I will post a before and after pic in my journal


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 8, 2004)

being that it's Friday and all, we could get a coffee with whip cream and any other goodies.


----------



## Jill (Oct 8, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> being that it's Friday and all, we could get a coffee with whip cream and any other goodies.


  No whip for me! I have a hell of a weekend coming up!


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 8, 2004)

oh   ok ... just a plain ole coffee ... I'll splurge for that


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 8, 2004)




----------



## Jenny (Oct 8, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Andrea-we dont have Express here I am happy with my new jeans!!!
> 
> Jenny-I have never been to the Ukrainine-just eaten the food Cant even speak it and Im 75% uk.



I think it's called Ukraine and not Ukainine


----------



## ncgirl21 (Oct 8, 2004)

Sorry Jill- I got confused.  "Seven" is type of jeans that you can only get at Express.  I thought that's what you meant.  My bad!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 8, 2004)

http://eluxury.com/browse/product_a...5012&SubCategoryID=5033&ClassificationID=5038


----------



## Jenny (Oct 8, 2004)

Those jeans are HOT


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 8, 2004)

I don't think I'd fit in them


----------



## M.J.H. (Oct 8, 2004)

Those jeans are definitely hot, I absolutely love that style.


----------



## Jill (Oct 8, 2004)

Yes-those are the jeans Greeky they would fit you  silly.

Jenny-I really dont know much about my nackground, once again except for the food Thanks miss International


----------



## ncgirl21 (Oct 8, 2004)

Yes, those are the same jeans I'm talking about too!!!!!!!!!!!!  Except down here the only place I've ever found them is at Express.


----------



## Jill (Oct 8, 2004)

Is Express where Oprah gave that girl $10 000 worth of gift cards?


----------



## ncgirl21 (Oct 8, 2004)

It might be, it's a pretty popular store.  It's similar to Lerner.  I just like it so much because their jeans are actually long enough for me.


----------



## Jill (Oct 8, 2004)

How tall are you?


----------



## ncgirl21 (Oct 8, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> How tall are you?



5'8 or 5'9 with no shoes on.


----------



## Jill (Oct 8, 2004)

You are tall.


----------



## Jenny (Oct 8, 2004)

I love express!! they have the cutest clothes!  http://www.expressfashion.com/index.jsp

Oh, and Andrea, I'm 5"9 too


----------



## Jill (Oct 8, 2004)

I HAD COFFEE WITH NT!!!!!!!!  Hes sure a cutie!  Super sweet!!!! And I got 2 hugs from him

You girlies are tall-I am only 5"6. Thanks for the link Jenny. I hope they have that store in vegas.


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 8, 2004)

You people are giants! Even you, Jill! hahhahaha! I feel like a MIDGET hearing you all talk about being over five feet tall here!


----------



## Jill (Oct 8, 2004)

10/08

*M1*
Protein/pumpkin pancake
*
M2*
Protein/pumpkin pancake

*M3*
4oz turkey breast, spinach, ff mayo, diet yogurt, 2 fish oil

*M4:*
4oz turkey breast, broccoli, 3 fish oil

licorice

*M5*
8 ew's, 2 yolks, sf jello, carrots

???? Cals. Dont know. Stupid candy. Only had a teeny weeny bit. Im sure my totals were all good

Training: 
50 mins cardio
Shoulders


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 9, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> I HAD COFFEE WITH NT!!!!!!!!  Hes sure a cutie!  Super sweet!!!! And I got 2 hugs from him



Thank you for the coffee ... it was a treat to meet you in person.   And talk about a sweetie   

I'm sure we'll do coffee again soon.

thanks again, Miss Jill


----------



## Jill (Oct 9, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> Thank you for the coffee ... it was a treat to meet you in person.   And talk about a sweetie
> 
> I'm sure we'll do coffee again soon.
> 
> thanks again, Miss Jill


Thank YOU for the coffee Yes we will deff meet again-it was nice. Enjoy your thanksgiving, I know I will! YUM YUM!


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 9, 2004)

I love coffee


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 9, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Thank YOU for the coffee Yes we will deff meet again-it was nice. Enjoy your thanksgiving, I know I will! YUM YUM!



Yeah me


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 9, 2004)

Jilly, do you have Ferrero Rochers in Canada? My mom for three days in a row has been offering them to me (meanwhile I am menstrual) and I have been resisting them, and there's one left in the pack and it's sitting on my desk all lonely like.  But I know I am going out to dinner with the family tomorrow, and if I don't cheat then I'll probably eat it, it has 73.333333333333 calories each  Not a real big cheat I guess, but I didn't wanna have two days of bad foods... so maybe I'll have it tomorrow  Oh man i should be banned from posting when I am this tired


----------



## Jill (Oct 9, 2004)

*10/09

M1*
Protein/pumpkin/oat pancake
2 fish oil

*M2*
3oz ext lean beef
ff cheese
broccoli
2 fish oil

*M3*
3oz chix
ff mayo
lettuce
sf/ff pudding/pumpkin
2 fish oil

*M4*
4.5oz ext lean beef
ff cheese
diet hc

*M5*
4oz chix
salsa
sf jello
soy crisps

*1700 Cals
176P, 117C, 41F*  
Water-6L

Training:
Rest...................


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 9, 2004)

Go shorty, its yo birthday


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 9, 2004)

What's the problem sweetie.. your eyes look like they gonna pop out maybe you should see a doctor


----------



## Jill (Oct 9, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> Jilly, do you have Ferrero Rochers in Canada? My mom for three days in a row has been offering them to me (meanwhile I am menstrual) and I have been resisting them, and there's one left in the pack and it's sitting on my desk all lonely like.  But I know I am going out to dinner with the family tomorrow, and if I don't cheat then I'll probably eat it, it has 73.333333333333 calories each  Not a real big cheat I guess, but I didn't wanna have two days of bad foods... so maybe I'll have it tomorrow  Oh man i should be banned from posting when I am this tired



IF you are going to have a cheat tomorrow DO NOT EAT THAT LITTLE PIECE OF EVIL!!!!!! Go flush it down the toliet! Yes I know of the chocolate and they are friggin good. Ive eaten the 3 packs at once. Go eat some sf jello, thats what I just ate.


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 9, 2004)

FLush it down the toilet!  oh man...! Why u say that silly woman? If i am cheating I am cheating no? What should I have??


----------



## Jill (Oct 9, 2004)

WHat do you want Or you can save the choc for tomorrow's cheat. Hmmmmmmm have you thought about waiting till next week to cheat???


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 9, 2004)

Silly girl, I am not having it tonight.  I just said I want to only cheat on ONE day.  Next week, maybe a good idea since I made NO progress  But not sure I can last that long


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 10, 2004)

Jill ... how are the multiple dinners going?


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 10, 2004)

I haven't eaten that chocolate or any other junk food yet.


----------



## sara (Oct 10, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> I haven't eaten that chocolate or any other junk food yet.


Keep it up till next week and have a cheat meal


----------



## ncgirl21 (Oct 11, 2004)

Morning Jilly


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 11, 2004)

*Ferrer Roche and good mornings!*

Probably one of the best chocolate treats of all time. gotta love hazelnut.

 Damn. i feel for you greeky. Hang in there! I probably would have caved if it were sitting on my desk, and then I'd hide all evidence and lie to myself about it. "I didn't eat it! It didn't happen!" hahahahahahahaha!

 Hi Jill! Good morning!


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 11, 2004)

Morning Sweetheart  


Is the turkey ready yet ? how about dessert ?


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 11, 2004)

I probably don't even need cheats, since my calories are high.  I almost ate it last night GG, but I decided to have all bran instead


----------



## dalila (Oct 11, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> I HAD COFFEE WITH NT!!!!!!!!  Hes sure a cutie!  Super sweet!!!! And I got 2 hugs from him
> 
> You girlies are tall-I am only 5"6. Thanks for the link Jenny. I hope they have that store in vegas.



Hey Jill, I am almost 5'6"!! ! It sure makes shopping in Asia easy! I had a friend from London here, she was 5'9" and she could NEVER buy pants long enough!!


----------



## Jill (Oct 11, 2004)

Not the greatest weekend eating...  Even passed on pie-_once_
Back to clean eating tomorrow, which I am excited for!!! Trained HARDCORE with lotsa cardio too these last couple of days....

Drank 7-8L of water for the last 3 days, so that should help with the bloat. I am seriously addicted to water. I LOVE it!


----------



## BritChick (Oct 11, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Not the greatest weekend eating...  Even passed on pie-_once_
> Back to clean eating tomorrow, which I am excited for!!! Trained HARDCORE with lotsa cardio too these last couple of days....
> 
> Drank 7-8L of water for the last 3 days, so that should help with the bloat. I am seriously addicted to water. I LOVE it!



Hey nice avi!   
Did you have a good Thanksgiving?
Wow... 7 - 8 litres of water, I'm impressed!


----------



## shutupntra1n (Oct 11, 2004)

Hey Jill,
Nice avi... Looks good.


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 11, 2004)

Nice new avi miss hot twinnie!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 11, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> Nice new avi miss hot twinnie!!!



and she has a cute wiggle when she walks 

_not that I was looking or anything ... _


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 12, 2004)

good Morning Hottie !!!


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 12, 2004)

Jill! NICE AVI!!!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Oct 12, 2004)

Love the new pic Jillie!!


----------



## Jill (Oct 12, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> and she has a cute wiggle when she walks
> 
> _not that I was looking or anything ... _


----------



## Jill (Oct 12, 2004)

Hey peeps. I need help with my avi-why is it soooooo blurry G-I know you are good at this kind of stuff.

Day off-up at 7am Off to train and try to get rid of some of the damage I did these last 2 days.


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 12, 2004)

you can send it to me ... I can try to fix it.


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 12, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

>



Sorry ... didn't mean to let the secret out.


----------



## Velvet (Oct 12, 2004)

Good afternoon Jilly!  
Well I made the pumpkin pies and they were realy really yummy..and pretty simple so I decided to play around with the recipe and make a sf, ff version of the filling and it was awesome!  Even my son ate it..just added splenda, skim milk, cinnamon, nutmeg and ginger, whipped it up and stuck it in the freezer to get cold..didn't even get so far as cooking it..just ate it like that


----------



## Jill (Oct 12, 2004)

Thanks G and GG!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 12, 2004)

Love the new avi even more!!!! Back shots are soooo sexy!!!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 12, 2004)

sorry about the wiggle comment ... I won't bother you anymore.

It was nice meeting you and I wish you continued success in your bb endevours.

Stephen


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 12, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Thanks G and GG!!


Your welcome Hot Stuff


----------



## Jill (Oct 12, 2004)

*10/12*

*M1*
Protein/pumpkin/1 ew

*~Train*

*M2*
Protein/pumpkin/2 ew's/1/3C oats

*M3*
4.5oz turkey/carrots/3 fishies

*M4*
5oz turkey/1/2C turnips/tomatoe sauce/ff cheese/diet hc

*M5*
8 ew's/2 yolks/sf jello

*1461 Cals
179P, 100C, 25F
7.5L water*

*Training:
Cardio:* 55 mins
*Weights:* Bis and Tris


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 13, 2004)

Good morning Jill!


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 13, 2004)

Morning Jill  

Sexy back you got there !


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 13, 2004)

Yours is nice too gcwaton!

Jilly I am up too early for me,  Whatcha doin today?


----------



## Velvet (Oct 13, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> sorry about the wiggle comment ... I won't bother you anymore.
> 
> It was nice meeting you and I wish you continued success in your bb endevours.
> 
> Stephen



humm, I think I missed something!

Good morning Jilly!


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 13, 2004)

NT, not sure Jilly was bein serious....


----------



## ncgirl21 (Oct 13, 2004)

Morning Jilly!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 13, 2004)

Jilly, I added an actual protein source back in M1 and it still is not enough.. What should I eat?


----------



## Jill (Oct 13, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> Jilly, I added an actual protein source back in M1 and it still is not enough.. What should I eat?


Take 2-4 fishies, you'd be surprised how full they keep you/lhow long .


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 13, 2004)

realllllly.  now talk about motivation to go buy some, i didnt know they work as an appetite suppressant.  moreso than normal fat do u think? cuz i did have a yolk this morning..


----------



## Jill (Oct 13, 2004)

Have either 1-2 yolks _or _ 4 or so fishies. I have been reading lotsa articles about how fish oil helps in fat burning.

Oh ya-I totally notice the diff when I do/dont take fishies. Its fat, it keep ya full.


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 13, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> Yours is nice too gcwaton!
> 
> Jilly I am up too early for me,  Whatcha doin today?


Thanks GBC !  
Why up so early ?


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 13, 2004)

Can't seem to sleep more than 6.5 hours most nights, have no idea why.


----------



## Katia7 (Oct 13, 2004)

Hi Jill! 
I always read your journal, but never say anything, so I thought I'd say hello.


----------



## Jill (Oct 13, 2004)

Katia7 said:
			
		

> Hi Jill!
> I always read your journal, but never say anything, so I thought I'd say hello.


Hi Katia! I read others journals and dont post too-like yours Dont be a stranger


----------



## Jill (Oct 13, 2004)

*10/13

M1*
1/3C oats, 1 scoop protein, 2 ew's, 1/4C pumpkin

*M2*
3.5oz chix, 1/2C turnip, carrots, 2 fish oil

*M3*
3.5oz chix, lettuce, drink of yogurt

*M4*
5oz chix, 1/4C tomatoe sauce, 1 ff cheese, carrots, sf jello

*M5*
5oz chix, lettuce, diet hot choc

*1576Cals
191P, 122C, 21F
Water: 6L*

*Training:*
*Cardio: * 50 mins
*Weights:* Abbies


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 13, 2004)

You are always doing so well and it pretty much is automatic for you now, that is wonderful sweetiepie


----------



## Jill (Oct 13, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> You are always doing so well and it pretty much is automatic for you now, that is wonderful sweetiepie


Thanks hon....BUT not quite...I have had _several_ packs of diet hot choc....WITHOUT water  Its no longer on my grocery list  

Atleast i include it in my totals....


----------



## Jill (Oct 13, 2004)

I got the cutest little water container today!


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## ncgirl21 (Oct 14, 2004)

Morning Jilly     I made crustless pumpkin pie last night


----------



## sara (Oct 14, 2004)

I have 2 or 3 of these bottles


----------



## Jill (Oct 14, 2004)

sara said:
			
		

> I have 2 or 3 of these bottles


Super cute eh?


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 14, 2004)

Morning Gorgeous !  

What are you working this fine day ?


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 14, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> I got the cutest little water container today!


 I keep meaning to get one of those!!!


----------



## sara (Oct 14, 2004)

Yes, super cute  
very very handy


----------



## BritChick (Oct 14, 2004)

Good morning Jilly, how are you today?
Getting excited about Vegas? I am outta control, I keep have crazy Vegas dreams!


----------



## Jill (Oct 14, 2004)

*10/14

M1*
1/3C oats, protein, 2ew's, 1/4C pumpkin

*~Train*

*M2*
1/3C oats, protein, 2ew's, 1/4C pumpkin

*M3*
4oz chix, lettuce, carrots, 3 fish oil

*M4*
4oz chix, broccoli, 1/2C turnip, drink of yogurt, 3 fish oil

*M5*
8 ew's, 2 yolks, sf jello, diet hot choc

*1509 Cals
177P, 107C, 29F
Water: 6 3/4L*

*Training:*
*Cardio:* 25 mins
*Weights:* Leggies


----------



## Jill (Oct 14, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Good morning Jilly, how are you today?
> Getting excited about Vegas? I am outta control, I keep have crazy Vegas dreams!


VERY excited


----------



## BritChick (Oct 14, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> VERY excited



Woohoo... nearly time!

How's your day been?


----------



## M.J.H. (Oct 14, 2004)

Diet looks great Jill! I am so excited for you that you're going to Vegas! Have a great time!


----------



## Jill (Oct 14, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Woohoo... nearly time!
> 
> How's your day been?



Just a couple more weeks BC!!! I feel like shit today, drank too much water in too short of a time period  head hurts!

Hey monstar, HOT new pics. You're a real hottie!


----------



## BritChick (Oct 14, 2004)

Hey I do hope you still plan to eat donuts in Vegas with me Jill? lol


----------



## M.J.H. (Oct 14, 2004)

> Hey monstar, HOT new pics. You're a real hottie!


Aww, thanks Jill! I really appreciate it.


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 15, 2004)

Mornin' Jilly!


----------



## Velvet (Oct 15, 2004)

Good morning Jilly   Your diet looks very yummy and clean..wtg!

Ya, and I agree with you, Mon is a hottie!


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 15, 2004)

JILL   !!!!!!!!!!

Hi Babe !   Have a great weekend !


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 15, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Hey I do hope you still plan to eat donuts in Vegas with me Jill? lol



There is a Krispy Kreme donut shop upstairs to the walkway in the Excalibur


----------



## Jill (Oct 15, 2004)

Hey peeps!!! Thanks for the tip NT-I just checked out the "exclibur' website. donuts.......... And an icecream place too

A guy at the gym made a comment on how I have lost weight the last few months. That made me happy at 6am


----------



## Velvet (Oct 15, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> A guy at the gym made a comment on how I have lost weight the last few months. That made me happy at 6am


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 15, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Hey peeps!!! Thanks for the tip NT-I just checked out the "exclibur' website. donuts.......... And an icecream place too



if memory servers me correctly, they are right beside one another.  It's one the pathway to the Luxor ... so it's best to go real fast by there.


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 15, 2004)

I think your avi, whem compared to earlier pics, shows the hard work you've done and continue to do.


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 15, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> A guy at the gym made a comment on how I have lost weight the last few months. That made me happy at 6am


Way to go Babe !


----------



## BritChick (Oct 15, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Hey peeps!!! Thanks for the tip NT-I just checked out the "exclibur' website. donuts.......... And an icecream place too



I am staying at the wrong hotel!!!


----------



## Jill (Oct 15, 2004)

Thanks for the compliment NT. Glad you are no longer being a stranger

G-I just want to tell you how awesome you are, really! You are so sweet!!! (and not to mention the hottest grandpa I know )


----------



## Jill (Oct 15, 2004)

10/15

M1
1 scoop protein, 1 ew, 1/4C pumpkin

~Train

M2
1 scoop protein, 2 ew's, 1/3C oats, 1/4C pumpkin, 

M3:
3oz chix, carrots, 1/2C turnip, 3 fishies

M4:
3oz chix, lettuce, 3 fishies

M5:
5oz low sodium ham, 1 ff cheese, sf jello

M6:
5.5oz chix, carrots, diet hot choc

1525 Cals
199P, 105C, 23F
Water: 5L

Training:
Cardio: 30 mins
Weights: SHoulders


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 16, 2004)

Doin great princess


----------



## Jill (Oct 16, 2004)

Guess what I woke up to this mornin.....* SNOW*


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 16, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Guess what I woke up to this mornin.....* SNOW*


 
 sooooo jealous.


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 16, 2004)

OMG, you wouldn't be jealous if you had to live with it, blocking the roads off, causing accidents, etc.  Snow is extremely dangerous and I hate it!


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 16, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> OMG, you wouldn't be jealous if you had to live with it, blocking the roads off, causing accidents, etc. Snow is extremely dangerous and I hate it!


 You make snow sound just like miami drivers -- blocking traffic, causing accidents -- hahaha!


----------



## jstar (Oct 16, 2004)

SNOW!!! It can't be that time of year again so fast can it???

Ugh. At least you are going to Vegas soon and will have some nice warm weather I am sure.  

Congrats on the compliment you received at the gym. Your new avi says it all. You have come a long way and continue to progress everyday 

BTW, I bought the 1" Chi. Haven't used it yet - maybe I will do my hair with it tomorrow.


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 16, 2004)

I have long hair, I dont see how a 1" flat iron would be enough!


I still find the fact that Steve uses the chi weird


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 16, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> G-I just want to tell you how awesome you are, really! You are so sweet!!! (and not to mention the hottest grandpa I know )


AWWWW Jill ,  you're making me blush  
Ps.  you're the sweetest !


----------



## Jill (Oct 16, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> I have long hair, I dont see how a 1" flat iron would be enough!
> 
> 
> I still find the fact that Steve uses the chi weird


Steve is a meterosexual The 1 inch works great and my hair is REAL long!


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 16, 2004)

I straightened my hair yesterday with my cheap flat iron...will have to deal with that til I can afford the good one.  My hair already has bumps and stuff in it tho, from my ponytail


----------



## Jill (Oct 16, 2004)

10/16

M1
1/2C oats, proetin, 1 ew, 1/4C pumpkin

M2
3.5oz chix, carrots, 1/2C turnip, 3 fish oil

M3
3.5oz chix, broccoli, lettuce, 3 fish oil

M4
6oz salmon, lettuce, sf jello

M5
Low sodium ff ham, 1 ff cheese

1320 Cals
171P, 88C, 26F
Water: 4L

Training: 
Rest


----------



## JLB001 (Oct 16, 2004)

Jillie...did you not get the memo that it was cheat meal day????


----------



## Jill (Oct 17, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Jillie...did you not get the memo that it was cheat meal day????


  Yes I did, at 10pm.....THANK GOD there was no brownie batter around, cause thats what you got me wanting. Im _still _ paying for 2 al out days last wek.


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 17, 2004)

Good mornin' jill!


----------



## Jill (Oct 17, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Good mornin' jill!


Morning sunshine!!!

Whats on the agenda today? Im sitting here looking at ALL the snow outside Getting ready to go train. Geeeeeez its 6:30am sunday, what am I doing up?


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 17, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Morning sunshine!!!
> 
> Whats on the agenda today? Im sitting here looking at ALL the snow outside Getting ready to go train. Geeeeeez its 6:30am sunday, what am I doing up?


 I still say I wish i had snow to look at out my window... instead of "snowbirds" hahhaha!

 You're up because you're dedicated! Good job! It's 830 here, and i got up at 8. That, to me, is like sleeping in since my alarm clock usually goes off at 5 am. 8 AM is a _treat_!

 On my agenda -- cardio for a little bit today, gonna jog on the sand, try to get some natural color that way. Do my nails  (I HAVE NAILS NOW!!! WOO HOO!), cook up some chicken.

 By the way, i made the meatballs last night!  Thanks for the idea. It's still my ground turkey but for some reason, I'm excited about ground turkey all over again! YAY!

 Hey feel free to take a little winter vacation in miami if you start to get fed up with all that snow! You're welcome to visit!


----------



## Jill (Oct 17, 2004)

Thanks for the kind words Ivy-your dedication helps to keep _me _ motivated.

Think of me PLEASE when jogging in the sand, under the hot sun Im thinking of you as I put on my long sleeve shirt, 'puffy' vest, and mittens. he he And head out into the snow.....

Glad you liked the meatballs Did you make them big enough so each one is like 1.5oz??? Steve luvs them now! Away with plain ground chix! Oh yes, Ive been trying to eat chix instead of turkey...turkey makes me sleeeeeepy!


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 17, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Thanks for the kind words Ivy-your dedication helps to keep _me _ motivated.


 Whatever works for ya, chickie!  Glad I can help!



> Think of me PLEASE when jogging in the sand, under the hot sun Im thinking of you as I put on my long sleeve shirt, 'puffy' vest, and mittens. he he And head out into the snow.....


 Deal !!!



> Glad you liked the meatballs Did you make them big enough so each one is like 1.5oz??? Steve luvs them now! Away with plain ground chix! Oh yes, Ive been trying to eat chix instead of turkey...turkey makes me sleeeeeepy!


 Yep - two meatballs is one serving of protein for me. 

 You're the second person to mention to me that turkey makes you sleepy. I don't seem to have any sleepy side effects from it. Wondering if I'm normal!!!


----------



## jstar (Oct 17, 2004)

Hi Jill!

Staying warm today??? I don't mind it really, until we change the clocks back next week   

That is funny that Steve is a metrosexual  At least he looks good for you though!!! 

I just wanted to tell you that I made your mock pumpkin pie it is was delish-us!!! I am definitely making more later when I get back from the gym. Later on I am going to curl up with my pumpkin pie and watch Desperate Housewives - I am SO GLAD they finally put something good on TV on Sunday nights! Have a great day sweetie


----------



## Jill (Oct 17, 2004)

Outside today


----------



## BritChick (Oct 17, 2004)

Are you meant to get more snow Jill?


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 17, 2004)

SNOW


----------



## Jill (Oct 17, 2004)

Snow sucks


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 17, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Outside today


 <sigh>......


----------



## Jill (Oct 17, 2004)

10/17

M1: 1S protein, 1/4C pumpkin, 1 ew
M2: 1S protein, 2 ew's, 1/2C fiber 1, 1/4C blueberries
M3: 5oz chix, lettuce, baby carrots, 4 fish oil
M4: 4oz Low sodium ham, 3 ew's, 3 yolks, lettuce, sf ff jello/pudding
M5: 1S protein, 1/4C pumpkin, 1 ew

1350 Cals
168P, 84C, 29F
Water: 4L

Training:
Cardio: 54 mins
Weights: Chest


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 17, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> 10/17
> 
> M1: 1S protein, 1/4C pumpkin, 1 ew
> M2: 1S protein, 2 ew's, 1/2C fiber 1, 1/4C blueberries
> ...


 Diet looks good jill!


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 17, 2004)

Diet looks great! I am eating peach diet jello in your honor


----------



## Jill (Oct 17, 2004)

I had raspberry today!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 17, 2004)

Hahah, I haven't tried that one yet.  My favorite flavor is strawberry banana if I remember correctly   What's yours?


----------



## Jill (Oct 17, 2004)

We dont have strawberry banana here Im gonna buy a shitload of sf jello when I go to Vegas. Oh yes, and sf ff banana jello pudding

All we have sf here is: cherry, strawberry, orange, lime, lemon, peach, rasberry, and tropical (its green) I like all 3 red flavors I just grag whatever and make it-except I only use like 1C of water so its really 'hard' and jelly, like gummie candies


----------



## Jill (Oct 17, 2004)

Thanks GG and Greeky!!! I just really havent had much of an appetite lately.

Im waiting for Vegas


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 17, 2004)

I just can't keep my eyes off your avi !


----------



## Jill (Oct 17, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> I just can't keep my eyes off your avi !


He he-check out the pic I posted 1 page back.


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 17, 2004)

Is the tropical good? Havent tried that but I do love tropical fruits! 

UGH, wish I was goin to Vegas


----------



## Jill (Oct 17, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> Is the tropical good? Havent tried that but I do love tropical fruits!


Yes


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 18, 2004)

Good morning little snowbird!  How's it going today?


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 18, 2004)

Good Morning Jill !


----------



## ncgirl21 (Oct 18, 2004)

Morning Jill


----------



## Jill (Oct 18, 2004)

Hey peeps!!

There is snow up to my waist outside Getting ready to go train, then running errands today-day off. Costco, sobeys (more groceries), getting my winter tires put on, and going to lululemon to see if they have any new gym pants in. And getting a pir hemmed. Thats my exciting day!!!

Just got a call from Steve, he said the road is like a skating rink outside Ahhh the joys of winter.


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 18, 2004)

morning Miss Jill .. thanks kindly for the bday thread.


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 18, 2004)

New photo for you from Thanksgiving


----------



## Jill (Oct 18, 2004)

*ID*   I saw the pic on the main page, then I find this sweetie in my journal! He is sooooooooooo cute!! I love the little turtleneck and spikey hair. He is just adorable!!!! You are really making me want one now.

Your welcome Mr.NT


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 18, 2004)

I agree with Jilly, what a GORGEOUS little boy!!!!! 

Stay safe Jilly! Snow scares me bigtime after some close-calls!


----------



## Jill (Oct 18, 2004)

10/18

M1: 1/3C oats, 1S protein, 2 ew's, 1/4C pumpkin
M2: 1/3C oats, 1S protein, 2 ew's, 1/4C pumpkin
M3: 4oz chix, 4 fish oil
M4: 3.5oz chix, 1 ff cheese, cabbage, sf jello, diet hot choc
M5: 5.5oz chix, lettuce, diet hot choc

1500 cals
182P, 102C, 22F
Water: 4L

Training:
Cardio: 50 mins
Weights: Bis and Tris

Supposed to be back day-except I pulled my trapie yet again on Friday.  Hopefully it will feel better soon-Id hate to miss my fav bp this week


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 18, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Supposed to be back day-except I pulled my trapie yet again on Friday.  Hopefully it will feel better soon-Id hate to miss my fav bp this week


 Hey... sorry to hear about your trap. Hope you get better quickly!


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 18, 2004)

It's like injury central around here.  Feel better soon honey bunches of oats!


----------



## dalila (Oct 18, 2004)

Jill, Tony and I can hang out together - Tony cant work his shouldres, Jill her back, and I can't do my legs - together we make one full person's workout! .

Jill dont forget to ice/heat it.


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 18, 2004)

I can't work my back either, don't forget about me


----------



## dalila (Oct 18, 2004)

greeky you are so cute!! Like you're enlisting for a play or something! 
Hope your back gets better and fast!! I decided to give myself 6 months before attempting squats and deads, so now I am counting down ( 8 more weeks)....


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 19, 2004)

Good lord! So many injuries! I hadn't even counted them up!  

 Enough already! Everyone get better, NOW! That's it. I'm putting my foot down! No more injuries!!!!


----------



## Jill (Oct 19, 2004)

Steves been working on my trapie for me It feels fine now. It was just a small pull.  MAN are my bis and tris sore from yesterday, oouch!


----------



## Velvet (Oct 19, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> 10/18
> 
> M1: 1/3C oats, 1S protein, 2 ew's, 1/4C pumpkin
> M2: 1/3C oats, 1S protein, 2 ew's, 1/4C pumpkin
> ...



Good morning miss hottie...your diet sounds alot like mine...we like the same foods!!     And now you have me addicted to pumpkin


----------



## Jill (Oct 19, 2004)

Pumpkin ya


----------



## Velvet (Oct 19, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> It's like injury central around here.  Feel better soon honey bunches of oats!



Uh huh, that's exactly why I don't do heavy weights anymore...Enuff to challenge the muscle but I concentrate on perfect and slow execution..and then add some pulses to the end of a set to really feel the burn.  Then again, I'm not going for hypertrophy right now.  But geez, I keep hearing about injuries all the time...it's scary..I dont want to grow old with injuries from the weight lifting days  

I hope your shoulder feels better Jilly!


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 19, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Steves been working on my trapie for me It feels fine now. It was just a small pull.  MAN are my bis and tris sore from yesterday, oouch!


Darn he beat me too it  

Morning Gorgeous


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 19, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Uh huh, that's exactly why I don't do heavy weights anymore...Enuff to challenge the muscle but I concentrate on perfect and slow execution..and then add some pulses to the end of a set to really feel the burn.  Then again, I'm not going for hypertrophy right now.  But geez, I keep hearing about injuries all the time...it's scary..I dont want to grow old with injuries from the weight lifting days



I've done a few heavy lifts - they hurt and it's not much fun.  I'm glad I'm not competing or anything that would require me to lift heavy.  

Jill ... hope the injury heals soon.  You better make next week light weight with reps ... it would suck having to deal with an injury in Vegas that would impede your shopping trip. 

btw ... do you want money for the glass prior to going?


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 19, 2004)

Velvet.. can you please explain in further detail? Do you mean going heavy on whatever exercise or are you referring to specific exercises?  Also, what are these pulses?

I am starting to feel better and I am very happy about it! ABOUT TIME!

I most certainly would not mind giving up deadlifts, but I love my squats... they're fun! Dalila, do you think I need to take off that long??


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 19, 2004)

Jilly, have you bought any cute winter-wear lately?  Pics please!  I need a new jacket, both cute and casual but not too casual, one for chilly days and one for COLD days.


----------



## jstar (Oct 19, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> 10/17
> 
> M1: 1S protein, 1/4C pumpkin, 1 ew
> M2: 1S protein, 2 ew's, 1/2C fiber 1, 1/4C blueberries
> ...




Awesome!!!!!
I am going to try your M1.
Did you like M2?


----------



## jstar (Oct 19, 2004)

Jill I meant to tell u...

my pc at work is much better definition than the one I have at home & I looking at your avi on my pc at work I can see HOW MUCH DEFINITION YOU HAVE ON YOUR BACK, SHOULDERS AND ARMS!!!!:THUMB: WOW


----------



## Jill (Oct 19, 2004)

Thanks J-star, you are sweet!! 

MrNt Ill pick up the glass and you can pay me when you pick it up

Greeky-I have bought a few new sweaters, thats about it. I did but a new winter jacket and puffy vest, real cute! Maybe ill take a pic tonight. Im saving my $$$ for Vegas shopping!


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 19, 2004)

Ohhh yeah, silly me!!! And I was wondering why you haven't posted any new purchases lately!!!!!!


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 19, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> *ID*   I saw the pic on the main page, then I find this sweetie in my journal! He is sooooooooooo cute!! I love the little turtleneck and spikey hair. He is just adorable!!!! You are really making me want one now.



Thanks Jill and Greeky.

Hard to believe he is almost eight months.  You'll know when you are ready  Really kinda amazing.  But you got alot of fun stuff going on.  I miss that too.


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 19, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> MrNt Ill pick up the glass and you can pay me when you pick it up



Is being called Mr. NT a promotion or demotion?  

Thanks Jill ... or should I say Miss Jill


----------



## Jill (Oct 20, 2004)

10/19

M1: 1/4C oats, 1S protein, 2 ew's, 1/4C pumpkin
M2: 1/3C oats, 1S protein, 2 ew's, 1/4C pumpkin
M3: 4oz chix, broccoli, 4 fish oil
M4: 4oz chix, lettuce, carrots
M5: 3.5oz chix, ff cheese, diet hot choc, sf jello

1500 cals
195P, 107C, 20F
Water: 4L

Training:
Cardio: 50 mins
Weights: Back

Shouldnt have done back....just aggrevated my trapie Gotta see the chiro Friday


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 20, 2004)

Heya Jill!


----------



## Velvet (Oct 20, 2004)

Do you pretty much eat the same thing everyday Jilly?

Good morning


----------



## ncgirl21 (Oct 20, 2004)

Morning Jilly     Sorry about your back- Get better soon sweetie!!


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 20, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Shouldnt have done back....just aggrevated my trapie Gotta see the chiro Friday



  Vegas is just around the corner missie


----------



## Jill (Oct 20, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> Vegas is just around the corner missie


I really just pulled a muscle, not a big deal

8 days!!  SHOPPING!!!!!!!


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 20, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> I really just pulled a muscle, not a big deal
> 
> 8 days!!  SHOPPING!!!!!!!


 You all sound like you're gonna have a blast. I'm so tempted to buy a last minute plane ticket and sleep in a hotel lobby just to go hang out with you all. Damn.


----------



## Jill (Oct 20, 2004)

GG-I think the rooms are pretty cheap-if you book last minute, same with the flights. You should come!!!!


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 20, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> GG-I think the rooms are pretty cheap-if you book last minute, same with the flights. You should come!!!!


 I swear i'm seriously thinking about it. hahaha! I am so due for a getaway.

 I think I'm gonna look at some flights and see if it's feasible...


----------



## Jill (Oct 20, 2004)

Yaaa GG!


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 20, 2004)

Jill ... Brit googled the witch doctor drink that Jake and Patrick may try ... find and read the ingredients ... they will be fun to watch afterwards.


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 20, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> You all sound like you're gonna have a blast. I'm so tempted to buy a last minute plane ticket and sleep in a hotel lobby just to go hang out with you all. Damn.



Me too, but unfortunately I have parents.. lol, you should go!


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 20, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> Me too, but unfortunately I have parents.. lol, you should go!



Your parents wouldn't let you go to Vegas Greeky?  That's too bad.  I bet you'd have a ball there - especially with Jill, Brit, the Jodies, Patrick, Jake all going.


----------



## Jill (Oct 20, 2004)

MrNT-you forgot to mention the food


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 20, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> MrNT-you forgot to mention the food



 ... I must admit Miss Jillie, I didn't find the food that great ... but then again, I didn't eat much   Coyote Uglys slush drink became my breakfast and lunch usually ... and then we'd eat somewhere for supper.  I did enjoy the Clam Cowder soup in the food place at New York New York.


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 20, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Yaaa GG!


  $348 was the cheapest i could find a flight. and that's leaving out of Fort lauderdale instead of miami.  

 No can do.


----------



## Jill (Oct 20, 2004)

MrNt-Steve said his friend who ate at a resturant in our hotel had a 'mid-evil?(sp) times' theme, and that you had to eat your mashed potatoes with your hands! Fun

Oh yes-my toe-nail tech which I havent seen in a few months just came to my work, and was raving at how good I looked, and that she noticed I had lost some weight


----------



## Jill (Oct 20, 2004)

Too bad GGL


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 20, 2004)

Miss Jillie ... you are right.  I think it was about $45 person and it's an entire show.  We were going to do it, but couldn't fit it into our schedule.


----------



## Jill (Oct 20, 2004)

10/20

M1: 1/3C oat, 1S protein, 1ew, 1/4C pumpkin
M2: 3.5oz chix, broccoli, 3 fish oil
M3: 3.5oz chix, lettuce, carrots, 3 fish oil
M4: 4oz low sod ham, 1 ff cheese, sf jello, diet hc
M5: 6 ew's, 2 yolks, diet hc

1400 Cals
167P, 101C, 26F
Water: 4L

Training: 
Cardio: 45 mins
Weights: Off


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 21, 2004)

Morning Sweetie


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 21, 2004)

morning Jill 

Are you packed and ready to leave yet?  The snow fell in time for you to leave.  I think we had a big snow fall just before we left last year ... it's always nice to leave when it cold and snowy, just not so nice to return to.


----------



## BritChick (Oct 21, 2004)

ONE WEEK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Oct 22, 2004)

Morning!!! Have a good weekend!!


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 22, 2004)

Hello Jilly! Ready for the weekend?


----------



## Velvet (Oct 22, 2004)

Hi Jilly :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:  I got new clothes last night       How are yoU?????


----------



## Jill (Oct 22, 2004)

Well today is my day off, I work allllllll weekend, oh well-I then have thurs, fri, sat and sun off for VEGAS!!!!!

Well we are officially banned from the internet at work. My company has really clamped down on us for a lot of things..... Oh well-this may be a good thing-less time playing on the internet will probably be more money in my jeans

Off to train shoulders, my fav. Chiro today


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 22, 2004)

morning Jill


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 22, 2004)

Oh no! Work is taking everybody away! 

Hope your chiro visit goes well!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Oct 22, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Oh well-this may be a good thing-less time playing on the internet will probably be more money in my jeans



More money to buy MORE jeans


----------



## Jill (Oct 22, 2004)

10/22

M1: 1S protein, 2 ew's, 1/4C pumpkin
M2: 1S protein, 1 ew, 1/4C pumpkin, 1/3C oats
M3: 4oz chix, broccoli, 3 fish oil
M4: 5oz chix, lettuce, broccoli, diet hc
M5: 7 ew's, 2 yolks, sf jello, 1oz chix, diet hc 

1665 cals
200P, 93C, 41F
Water:4-5L

Training:
Cardio: 55 mins
Weights: Shoulders


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 23, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Well today is my day off, I work allllllll weekend, oh well-I then have thurs, fri, sat and sun off for VEGAS!!!!!
> 
> Well we are officially banned from the internet at work. My company has really clamped down on us for a lot of things..... Oh well-this may be a good thing-less time playing on the internet will probably be more money in my jeans
> 
> Off to train shoulders, my fav. Chiro today


 
*OH NO !!!!!!!!!  *another IM hottie banned from Internet at work !!!!!!  

Hi Sexy Jill !


----------



## Jill (Oct 23, 2004)

Hey G!  I may try to sneak on from time to time-this sucks!!!

I work allllllllllllllll day to aggggg!!!! And my neck is super sore. My chiro says I gave myself mini whip-lash!


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 23, 2004)

I'm sorry if I missed it, but how did you do that? BTW feel better sweetheart!


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 23, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Hey G!  I may try to sneak on from time to time-this sucks!!!
> 
> I work allllllllllllllll day to aggggg!!!! And my neck is super sore. My chiro says I gave myself mini whip-lash!


Mini whip-lash ?!     Well come here and I will give you a mini massage


----------



## Jill (Oct 23, 2004)

10/23

M1: 1/3C oats, 1S protein, 1 ew, 1/4C pumpkin
M2: 3oz chix, broccoli, carrots, 2 fish oil
M3: 4oz chix, lettuce
M4: 7 ew's, 1 yolks, broccoli, diet hot choc
M5: 7 ew's, diet hot cho

1400 Cals
164P, 75C, 33F
Water: 4.5L

Training:
Rest......

My new work pants I bought about 2 months ago are officially to big on me! Time to buy new work pants cause I look like a slob!


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 23, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> My new work pants I bought about 2 months ago are officially to big on me! Time to buy new work pants cause I look like a slob!


 YAYYYYYYY! Congrats!


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 23, 2004)

Congrats slob!!!!


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Oct 24, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> My new work pants I bought about 2 months ago are officially to big on me! Time to buy new work pants cause I look like a slob!


Woo hoo!!  Congratulations!


----------



## Jill (Oct 24, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> Congrats slob!!!!


Silly!

Thanks ladies!!! Im trying not to go by the scale-it only moves when it feels like it  . Ever since Steve weighed the lawnmower on it its been messed. The way my clother are fitting is much more important

The thing is, once you 'stay clean'  and see results, you dont want to go back to old ways and habits


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 24, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> The thing is, once you 'stay clean'  and see results, you dont want to go back to old ways and habits


 EXACTLY!!! You're there! That's one of the things that kept me eating clean! It really does feel better than any food could ever taste


----------



## Jill (Oct 24, 2004)

I know this is a dumb question peeps, but Id like to go to a grocery store when Im in Vegas-to get a few things that we dont have here. Any reccomendations as to what grocery store to visit??? NOT a costso, but a regular grocery store-with a big selection of gum and sf jello


----------



## dalila (Oct 24, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Silly!
> 
> Ever since Steve weighed the lawnmower on it its been messed.



Hi Jill, you have officially made my mondy!!  I can't stop laughing!! Why on earth would he wannt weigh a lawnmower?

You are doing so great girl!! Hard work and discipline really pay off!


----------



## Jill (Oct 24, 2004)

dalila said:
			
		

> Hi Jill, you have officially made my mondy!!  I can't stop laughing!! Why on earth would he wannt weigh a lawnmower?
> 
> You are doing so great girl!! Hard work and discipline really pay off!


He he. Steve ordered the lawnmower through the mail-priority. The shipping cost him a lot of $$$$, cause of the weight of the package. He didnt believe them that it weighed that much, so he picked up the lawnmower and stepped on the scale.   Ever since then the #'s dont seem to be accurate-after that incident the very next day I gained 5 pounds. I really dont know what my _real _ weight is now.


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 24, 2004)

I could never get over him weighing the lawnmower either.  That and he straightens his hair.  Sorry Jilly.  I am not tryin to make fun of your man but my gosh he is funny!


----------



## dalila (Oct 25, 2004)

Jill why don't you check you BF at the gym? can they do that for you? Weight is not important anyways! I've dropped 2 dress sizes in the last 1.5 year, and my weight is still exactly the same, 55kg!


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 25, 2004)

Mornig Jill  


Are you soooooo excited you could bust ?  Vegas . Look out !  LOL


----------



## Jill (Oct 25, 2004)

10/24

M1: 1S Protein, 2 ew's
M2: 1S Protein, 1 ew, 1/3C oats, 1/4C pumpkin
M3: 5oz chix, lettuce, broccoli, carrots, 3 fish oil
M4: 7 ew's, 2 yolks, sf jello
M5: 7 ew's, diet hot choc

1600 Cals
187P, 112C, 32F
Water: 4-5L

Training:
Cardio: 30 mins
Weights: Chest

Bought a water dispenser today!!! A nice stainless steele one to match my kitchen!!


----------



## Velvet (Oct 25, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> He he. Steve ordered the lawnmower through the mail-priority. The shipping cost him a lot of $$$$, cause of the weight of the package. He didnt believe them that it weighed that much, so he picked up the lawnmower and stepped on the scale.   Ever since then the #'s dont seem to be accurate-after that incident the very next day I gained 5 pounds. I really dont know what my _real _ weight is now.



Men!    ha ha

Good morning Jilly!


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 25, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> *... cause I look like a slob!*



I find this statement hard to believe.  The time we met, you were dressed like a runway model  

I felt a little under dressed for our coffee meeting.


----------



## jstar (Oct 25, 2004)

Hi Jill

I thought you were already off to Vega$. 

Congrats on being a slob ...er..I mean losing ANOTHER pant size! I am so pround!

Take lots of pics in vegas.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Oct 25, 2004)

Hey Slob     Congrats for you!!      So, what size are you in now??? You look pretty small in your pictures   .

Have fun in Vegas!! About the SF jello/gum, any store would probably have a pretty good selection of what your looking for.


----------



## dalila (Oct 25, 2004)

Jill, I meant to ask you this a while ago, but keep forgeting... how come you don't eat carbies on a daily basis? I see you eat veggies but no starchy carbs..


----------



## Jill (Oct 25, 2004)

He he he I am the IM slob! 

First day at work, no internet.... BOR-RING!

Hey Dalia-I usually just have starchy carbies (oats) with my first 1 or 2 meals, then stick with veggies for the rest. It seem to be working Im not a big 'carb' person either-Id choose meat over bread any day.


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 25, 2004)

hopefully they don't take away our internet access 

Are you ready for Vegas Miss Jill?  Is Steve ready?

You're a couple days away ... 

I was going to come by and say hello, but didn't think it was appropriate given what Mr. Steve had said ...so I'll wish you a good time for a safer distance


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 26, 2004)

Jill


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 26, 2004)

Hi Jill! Good morning!  I don't know how you can survive with no internet at work...


----------



## Jill (Oct 26, 2004)

OH we *have* the internet GG, just cant play on it. I have snuck on a few times


----------



## ncgirl21 (Oct 26, 2004)

Morning Jilly !!


----------



## Jill (Oct 26, 2004)

10/25

M1: 1S protein, 2 ew's, 1T sf jam

M2: 1S protein, 1 ew, 1/3C oats, 1/4C pumpkin

M3: 4oz chix, broccoli, carrots, 3 fish oil

M4: 4.5oz chix, lettuce

M5: 7 ew's, 2 yolks, sf jello, diet hot choc

Training:
Cardio: 57 mins
Weights: Bis and Tris


----------



## Jill (Oct 26, 2004)

Just a couple more sleeps till Vegas!!! I dont think I am really going to eat that bad at all there-the desire has simply faded away these last few days. I guess I dont want to mess up any current progress


----------



## aggies1ut (Oct 26, 2004)

I know how you feel actually. I've been eating clean for so long that I really don't have much desire to "cheat big time." It's sort of weird when you stop craving things like pancakes and want veggies.     Of course, that doesn't mean that the occassional cheat is not in order.


----------



## Jill (Oct 26, 2004)

Well, I will have _some _ cheats Maybe a krispy creme (never had one) and stone cold icecream, thats really all I want. Oh, and maybe a chcolate bar or something-Just not a 4 day binge is plan 

Yes, Id pick veggies over pancakes too.


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 26, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Well, I will have _some _ cheats Maybe a krispy creme (never had one) and stone cold icecream, thats really all I want. Oh, and maybe a chcolate bar or something-Just not a 4 day binge is plan
> 
> Yes, Id pick veggies over pancakes too.


 Jilly I'm impressed!!!!  That's great!


----------



## Jenny (Oct 26, 2004)

Hey Jill, you're doing great


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 26, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Maybe a krispy creme (never had one)



in order to achieve this feat (just having *one*), stay away from the walkway entrance to the Luxor upstairs.  You have walk by the Krispy Kreme store to get to the Luxor.


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 26, 2004)

Miss Jill ... here is a thread from last year with some pics ... 
http://<br /> http://www.ironmagaz...highlight=vegas


----------



## klmclean (Oct 26, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Well, I will have _some _cheats Maybe a krispy creme (never had one) and stone cold icecream, thats really all I want. Oh, and maybe a chcolate bar or something-Just not a 4 day binge is plan
> 
> Yes, Id pick veggies over pancakes too.


Hi Jill  
Glad you dropped into my journal yesterday. Thanks for the support. 
M'hmmmm, chocolate, I would kill for a piece right now! Looks like you're doing great. Good for you!  Have a great time in Vegas!


----------



## BritChick (Oct 26, 2004)

Hey Jill, see ya in Vegas!!!!!!!!!  
I fly out at 7am in the morning.


----------



## Jill (Oct 26, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Hey Jill, see ya in Vegas!!!!!!!!!
> I fly out at 7am in the morning.


Hi!!! Just got online. I still have your cell # incase of anything. I need to find out the meeting place etc.. Any info???


----------



## BritChick (Oct 26, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Hi!!! Just got online. I still have your cell # incase of anything. I need to find out the meeting place etc.. Any info???



Last I heard was Luxor for breakfast 10:30am Friday.  
I know the pre-judging for the Fitness and Figure starts at 11am in the expo hall and I really want to see that not sure if anybody else does, gonna be tight on time.  
I have your number too, definately call, or I will, we need to get a krispy creme... I've never had one either!   
Looking forward to meeting you Jill.


----------



## Jill (Oct 27, 2004)

10/26

M1: 1S protein, 2 ew's, 1T sf jam

M2: 1S protein, 1 ew, 1/3C oats, 1/4C pumpkin

M3: 4oz chix, broccoli, carrots, 3 fish oil

M4: 4.5oz chix, lettuce

M5: 7 ew's, 2 yolks, sf jello, diet hot choc

1426Cals
181P, 92C, 26F
Water: 4L

Training:
Cardio: 55 mins
Weights: Back and Ssoulders<---So I wouldnt miss a bp while n Vegas


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 27, 2004)

Hey Jilly! Good morning! Hey i emailed you but i guess you maybe haven't checked. I need a good suggestion for sugar free chocolate syrup (the kind that goes on ice cream) and sugar free whipped cream topping. Something yummy. You're the sugar free queen.  Help me out here!


----------



## Velvet (Oct 27, 2004)

There are quite a few sf ff goddesses on this site   

GOod morning Jilly, Have a blast in Vegas and take LOTS of pics..we need an ass shot of Patrick..he's up for it!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Oct 27, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Hey Jilly! Good morning! Hey i emailed you but i guess you maybe haven't checked. I need a good suggestion for sugar free chocolate syrup (the kind that goes on ice cream) and sugar free whipped cream topping. Something yummy. You're the sugar free queen.  Help me out here!



For the chocolate sauce- try Waldens Farm- it's everything free- even calorie, they even have a marshmellow sauce.  


Morning Jilly!!!


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 27, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> For the chocolate sauce- try Waldens Farm- it's everything free- even calorie, they even have a marshmellow sauce.
> 
> Morning Jilly!!!


 Yeah but is it GOOD?

 I tried a walden's farm salad dressing once and nearly gagged.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Oct 27, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Yeah but is it GOOD?
> 
> I tried a walden's farm salad dressing once and nearly gagged.




The chocolate sauce is the only one I've had and it really is good IMO. I put a tbs. or some in my oatbran and I even add it to my cottage cheese.


----------



## Jill (Oct 27, 2004)

Ill check my email right away GG. The only sf suryp I tried was a brand called 'Sobee'. It was gross.uke: and just 2Tbs hurt my tummy. If Im gonna have chocolate, I want the real stuff.  

Vel-Ill try to take as many pics as possible!!  

Nt-I need to know where that glass is at again. I will try my hardest to get it, but I cant make any promises. We have so much we wanna do/see in Vegas in such a short period of time.

Andrea-you eat anything with cottage cheese!


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 27, 2004)

thanks Jill
It's at the Coyote Ugly bar on the main floor of New York New York.  Just hit the walkway over to NY NY and as soon as you get in the doors, the bar is to the left of you. 

Jodie just mentioned in BC journal to dress for 60-70 temp.  brrrrrrrr ... not real Vegas weather. 

Have a great time!  I hope that we'll be able to chat Vegas over a coffee.


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 27, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> thanks Jill
> It's at the Coyote Ugly bar on the main floor of New York New York. Just hit the walkway over to NY NY and as soon as you get in the doors, the bar is to the left of you.
> 
> Jodie just mentioned in BC journal to dress for 60-70 temp.  brrrrrrrr ... not real Vegas weather.
> ...


 Across the walkway from coyote ugly there is this AWESOME singalong piano bar. It gets pretty rowdy/raunchy. It's a total blast.


----------



## dianas05 (Oct 27, 2004)

Hi Jill,

I'm not sure if you've seen my thread in the diet section, but I asked if anyone rinses out their cottage cheese because of the sodium in it? I'm curious what you do with it because I know how you love to make protein pancakes so you just leave it the way it is? If so, what brand do you use? Fat free or 1%? Sorry for these questions, but I've recently noticed that my dry curd cottage cheese doesn't last very long so I'm trying to switch to regular kind. 

BTW, you're doing a fantastic job with your training & diet. Have fun in Vegas!


----------



## Jill (Oct 27, 2004)

dianas05 said:
			
		

> Hi Jill,
> 
> I'm not sure if you've seen my thread in the diet section, but I asked if anyone rinses out their cottage cheese because of the sodium in it? I'm curious what you do with it because I know how you love to make protein pancakes so you just leave it the way it is? If so, what brand do you use? Fat free or 1%? Sorry for these questions, but I've recently noticed that my dry curd cottage cheese doesn't last very long so I'm trying to switch to regular kind.
> 
> BTW, you're doing a fantastic job with your training & diet. Have fun in Vegas!


Sorry I cant help you but I rarely eat cottage cheese-not in my pancakes anymore. Thanks for the nice comment!


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 27, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Across the walkway from coyote ugly there is this AWESOME singalong piano bar. It gets pretty rowdy/raunchy. It's a total blast.




... anyone who knows where the rowdy/raunchy bars are are our kind of peeps.  

GG ... we'll have to make it to Vegas next year


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 27, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> ... anyone who knows where the rowdy/raunchy bars are are our kind of peeps.
> 
> GG ... we'll have to make it to Vegas next year


 Believe me I will be there next year. This isn't happening to me twice.


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 27, 2004)

Jill darlin ... you leave tomorrow morning?  

Hope you have a great time.  Hey ... I'm sure you read the Vegas thread, but incase you didn't, I understand that breaky is at around 10:30 at the Luxor ... and then possibly off to the expo.  

GG ... you will come with us to this rowdy piano bar?


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 27, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> Jill darlin ... you leave tomorrow morning?
> 
> Hope you have a great time. Hey ... I'm sure you read the Vegas thread, but incase you didn't, I understand that breaky is at around 10:30 at the Luxor ... and then possibly off to the expo.
> 
> GG ... you will come with us to this rowdy piano bar?


 But of course! if it's still there!  I'll take rowdy singalongs over pseudo-strippers at coyote ugly any day.  Although I've gotta tell you, I've always had a secret fantasy of being a Coyote. (i guess it's not so secret anymore!)


----------



## Jill (Oct 27, 2004)

Nighty night peeps. Gotta get some sleep, early flight to Vegas tomorrow! Hoooray!!!! Take care all, talk to ya all in a few!!


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 27, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Nighty night peeps. Gotta get some sleep, early flight to Vegas tomorrow! Hoooray!!!! Take care all, talk to ya all in a few!!


 Have a blast Jill!!!


----------



## Jill (Oct 27, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> Jill darlin ... you leave tomorrow morning?
> 
> Hope you have a great time.  Hey ... I'm sure you read the Vegas thread, but incase you didn't, I understand that breaky is at around 10:30 at the Luxor ... and then possibly off to the expo.
> 
> GG ... you will come with us to this rowdy piano bar?


Thanks NT! You are too sweet!!!


----------



## Jill (Oct 27, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Have a blast Jill!!!


Thanks GG, Ill be sure to take hella pics!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Oct 28, 2004)

Have fun Jill!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Velvet (Oct 28, 2004)

Have a blast Jilly...see you there next year...propped up on that piano...in the bar with NT and GG


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 28, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Have a blast Jilly...see you there next year...propped up on that piano...in the bar with NT and GG


 Hell yeah!!


----------



## dianas05 (Oct 28, 2004)

That's alright. Hmmm...maybe I can substitute with egg whites. I'll see what I can do. Thanks!


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 28, 2004)

Have a safe and fun trip.. and take lotsa pics for us!!!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 28, 2004)

How much do you think our resident IM shopper has spent by now - she's been there for at least 3 hours.  Guesses anyone?


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 28, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> How much do you think our resident IM shopper has spent by now - she's been there for at least 3 hours. Guesses anyone?


 $152.77


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 28, 2004)

$351


----------



## Velvet (Oct 29, 2004)

$567,999,034,567,999.99


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 29, 2004)

well it's now been 24 hours or so no? I think she's calling home now to have some money wired to her in vegas at this point. hahahaha!


----------



## Velvet (Oct 29, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> well it's now been 24 hours or so no? I think she's calling home now to have some money wired to her in vegas at this point. hahahaha!



BWAHAHAHAHAHAHA, I bet you're right!


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 29, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> $567,999,034,567,999.99



hhhmmmmmmmmmmmmmm ... 8:21am Friday ... I hope her sweetie brought those extra credit cards.


----------



## jstar (Oct 30, 2004)

Jillie,

Have fun in Vegas!

Oh and my guess is: $879.16


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 1, 2004)

Hi Jill  

Saw your pic from vegas. Wow !


----------



## Velvet (Nov 1, 2004)

Good morning Jilly!  How was Vegas?


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 1, 2004)

I'm dying to hear all about this....


----------



## Jill (Nov 1, 2004)

Back from Vegas-Glad-all that friggin smoke KILLED my head.

Ate bad. Had icecream, chocolate, but no donuts It doesnt matter though-all the other bad food made up for it. Probably put on 5lbs of water-downing dieurits, and lotsa water

Shopped, but didnt buy a lot-Steve actually bought more stuff than me I bought:
36 boxes of sf ff jello/pudding
Lotsa gum
2 pairs of shoes
Olympia tank
Dress shirt
Sweater
Diet cherry coke

It was great meeting everyone.....
Jodie & Craig-Jodie is soooooooo cute with her texas acent. It was funny when someone slutty or trampy would walk by-we'd look at eachother and be thinking the same thing. Craig held her up like she was on a pedestal Craig was great as well. Boobie was weird looking.....those glasses

Britchick-My bf thinks you are hot.  You are a real sweetie-so was the 'lad', remember the one from the womens show??? It was so great talking to you-I will pm you about what we talked about.

Boys-Premier & Pfunk- MEANIES!!  Making fun of my accents eh?  ALways checking out the t & a You boys are cuties too I might add Pfunk is pretty hyper!

Aggies-you are a teenw weeny thing!!! Cute !

ANd Jodi-and Scott. It was so great to meet you too!! I wish I lived in Az-It sounds like a great place to live. You're funny Jodi-with 'the button'??? I bet over all I out ate you -OVERALL.

Off to train. More motivated than EVER. Saw the most fake boobs ever, and fit hot people. _Motivate, motivated, motivated._

NT-Im super sorry-I didnt get your glass-when we finally made it to Ny Ny the line up was like 50 people and we were in a rush. I really am sorry.

Got several pics. Will post em later!


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 1, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> 36 boxes of sfff jello


 HAHAHAHAHAHA! Why am i not one bit surprised at this.  Glad you had a blast! Can't wait to see the pics! Welcome back!


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 1, 2004)

No biggie ... I wasn't expecting you to make it there in such a short period of time.  Sounds like you had a great time.  Did you make it to all the O events?


----------



## aggies1ut (Nov 1, 2004)

Hiya Jill. It was great meeting you and Steve. I hope you guys had a good trip back home.


----------



## aggies1ut (Nov 1, 2004)

And NT, I got my Coyote Ugly shot glass and I'm wearing a tank top from there. ;p


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 1, 2004)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> And NT, I got my Coyote Ugly shot glass and I'm wearing a tank top from there. ;p



 ... what does your tank top  say?  Mrs.NT says something to the effect that "I came to Coyotes to dance on the bar and leave my bra" - she accomplished both tasks. 

We got shot glasses as well.  I get shot glasses from all the places I visit.  I had asked Jill if she had time/space/money to pick up on of their giant glasses so I could have a pair of them.  But she got caught up in Vegas fever - which is ok, because now I can make my case to my wife to go back.


----------



## aggies1ut (Nov 1, 2004)

Ah ya, Vegas is easy to get caught up in. I should have gotten one of those tall glasses myself. My shirt is just a regular white tank top that say Coyote Ugly bar in Las Vegas. I was just passing through the NY NY Hotel and didn't really look around much at the t-shirt selection.


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 1, 2004)

Did you have one of their slush drinks?    I lived on those while in Vegas last year.


----------



## Jill (Nov 1, 2004)

Oh girlies-the jello was not actually expensive at all-I didnt realize that the boxes made 8 servings-rather than 4 like I have a home.

Oh-I also bought 2 purses.

And that gum koolerz is soooooo yummy!!! Ive swallowed several pieces.


----------



## Jill (Nov 1, 2004)

Few pics


----------



## Jill (Nov 1, 2004)

The horney boys, . Mindy, the girlies... Me and Kelly Ryan,


----------



## aggies1ut (Nov 1, 2004)

Man, I was suprised how tiny Kelly Ryan is in person. Damn, Ronnie Coleman is one massive guy though.


----------



## Jill (Nov 1, 2004)

Few more.....


----------



## JLB001 (Nov 1, 2004)

Jill.....ummm


YOU CAN SEE UNDIES!!!  Not good!


----------



## Jill (Nov 1, 2004)

Yes A-all those fitness women are sooooooo tiny!!! Ronnie is massive-most of those guys arms are the size of my head! My fav is Markus Ruhl...he is a hottie


----------



## Jill (Nov 1, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Jill.....ummm
> 
> 
> YOU CAN SEE UNDIES!!!  Not good!


I didnt even notice, oops!!! I cant remove it now-I dont know how.   Can you remove it?


----------



## Jill (Nov 1, 2004)

Fixed it...that would have been something you see in those 'priceless' ads!


----------



## JLB001 (Nov 1, 2004)

If its cropped it might be ok.  LOL

I don't want to be in a priceless email.


----------



## BritChick (Nov 1, 2004)

Hi Jilly,
I am soooo freaking tired still from Vegas, I need a week to recover! lol
It was great meeting you and your bf.   
I still think we should have stalked the 'lad' for a pic! lol   
I will keep an eye out for that pm.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 1, 2004)

> Pfunk is pretty hyper!



LOL, just think. You only hung out with me on a day when I was hung over and sleep deprived.  Imagine what it was like when I was drinking and well rested!!!


----------



## BritChick (Nov 1, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> LOL, just think. You only hung out with me on a day when I was hung over and sleep deprived.  Imagine what it was like when I was drinking and well rested!!!



She couldn't possibly imagine that P!


----------



## P-funk (Nov 1, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> She couldn't possibly imagine that P!




I don't think anyone can but you got to witness it first hand on the first night we were there..........Snorting British chicks and all!!!

Rabbit noises!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Nov 1, 2004)

Welcome back twinnie!!!! You look so great and thin in your pics   

Everybody else looks awesome too, especially the horny boys


----------



## Jodi (Nov 1, 2004)

It was nice meeting you too Jill.  

I'm still all bloated.


----------



## Jill (Nov 1, 2004)

11/01

M1: 1S protein, 2 ew's
M2: 6 ew's, 1/3C oats
M3: 5.5oz chix, lettuce, sf ff pudding, 3 fish oil
M4: 2oz chix, 20 wheat thins
M5: 7 ew's, 2 yolks, sf jello, 2 fish oil

1207 Cals
146P, 60C, 30F
Water: 4L

Cals too low. Didnt go to sleep till 6am-needless to say I didnt awake till 11  

Weights:
Cardio: 50 mins
Weight: Chest


----------



## Velvet (Nov 2, 2004)

wow, sounds like you had a blast Jilly, great pics


I LOVE that pic of you and Elaine...you both have a similar look


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 2, 2004)

Hey Jilly! Good morning!!!


----------



## Paynne (Nov 2, 2004)

Look like everybody had fun.  Pix look great!


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 2, 2004)

Morning Sweetie


----------



## ncgirl21 (Nov 2, 2004)

Hey Jilly!! Your pictures look great- you look very pretty     Who's the horny boys


----------



## sara (Nov 2, 2004)

Hey Jill, It looks like you had a blast  welcome back sweets


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 2, 2004)

Hey Miss Canadian hottie ... 

Did I read that you might be looking to put on some muscle mass?    The O has the power.

I also read that you found to know (I think Brit) like an old friend ... didn't I tell ya.   Did you find it strange to be calling the IM'ers by their proper names instead of screen names?

Did you walk the entire length of MB?  Did you find it as massive as we did?


----------



## Jill (Nov 2, 2004)

Hey Nt-I am more motivated now than EVER! 

My goals-put on 1-3lbs of muscle, and lose some more bf, Ideally. Continue with my lifting, just increasing the weight a bit, and still keeping the reps higher 8-15.

I dont think we walked the whole mb. Yes it was weird calling BC Kerry, I wanted to call her Britchick-same with the boys.


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 2, 2004)

well ... you go girl.  

If it's ok with the b/f, maybe we could have a post Vegas catchup coffee.


----------



## Jill (Nov 2, 2004)

Possibly Nt

The boys at work saved me halloween candy.... There is probably 500 mini chocolate bars here aggggggggggggg! Havent had 1 Stoopid chocolate


----------



## BritChick (Nov 2, 2004)

Ewwww    I am so sick of Halloween candy and apparently my kids are too... they keep bringing me handfuls of the stuff, you know they've had enough when they are trying to palm off full size Snickers bars on you.

Oh and you could have called me BritChick, I have people who know my from here in BC who call me that too.  Hell, I respond to anything, couple of weeks ago we went to a concert with friends and I got called Lynette all night, which is Rod's ex wife's name... I answered to that too! lol


----------



## Jill (Nov 2, 2004)

11/02

M1: 1S protein, 2 ew's, 1T sf jam
M2: 1.5S protein, 2 ew's, 1/4C pumpkin, 1/3C oats
M3: 4.5oz chix, broccoli, 3 fish oil
M4: 4.5oz chix, lettuce, broccoli
M5: 8 ew's, 2 yolks, sf jello, sf ff pudding

1418
194P, 82C, 28F
Water:5L
Chocolate:  NONE...not even a lick

Training:
Cardio:50 mins
Weights: Back


----------



## Jill (Nov 2, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Oh and you could have called me BritChick, I have people who know my from here in BC who call me that too.  Hell, I respond to anything, couple of weeks ago we went to a concert with friends and I got called Lynette all night, which is Rod's ex wife's name... I answered to that too! lol



You are too cute-after meeting you that doesnt surprise me with your personality


----------



## BritChick (Nov 2, 2004)

How are you feeling Jill?  I still feel really tired and burnt out.  I was planning on taking this week off of training and getting back at it again next week, but I am itching to lift again... think I may have to train tomorrow.  Diet is still off with all the Halloween candy around the house! lol


----------



## Jill (Nov 2, 2004)

I was back to training and cardio yesterday-I just had to after eating so much SHIT! It was hard to resist all the chocolate at work there is honestly probably 500 mini chocolate bars....AGH. SOmeone thought it would be funny to throw a couple of handfuls into my purse I put em back.

Im just so motivated now I couldnt bare to not be in the gym. I just Love training. I think you should train if your craving it...

Now if only I could have 4-5 more days of off work that would be ideal....


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 3, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> I was back to training and cardio yesterday-I just had to after eating so much SHIT! It was hard to resist all the chocolate at work there is honestly probably 500 mini chocolate bars....AGH. SOmeone thought it would be funny to throw a couple of handfuls into my purse I put em back.
> 
> Im just so motivated now I couldnt bare to not be in the gym. I just Love training. I think you should train if your craving it...
> 
> Now if only I could have 4-5 more days of off work that would be ideal....


 I swear I wish I'd gone to vegas to hang out with you all... even if you ate "so much shit".  hahaha! 

 Hahaha your coworkers are almost as cruel as mine with all that chocolate! hahahahahaha!


----------



## Jill (Nov 3, 2004)

Oh-did I mention upon walking into my work after having 5 days off the loaded my 'bin' with about 50 min choc bars too? I work with pretty much all men.... Atleast they are funny and cute and not catty


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 3, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Oh-did I mention upon walking into my work after having 5 days off the loaded my 'bin' with about 50 min choc bars too? I work with pretty much all men.... Atleast they are funny and cute and not catty


 funny and cute? damn i wanna work where YOU work!


----------



## Elle (Nov 3, 2004)

Hey girl....just popping in to say "hello"!  

I may start up a journal here soon!  

Got some tweaking to do to the diet....cuz I'm not gaining! Shit, who would ever think that would piss me off!  

Talk to ya later sweetie!


----------



## Jill (Nov 3, 2004)

Elle said:
			
		

> Hey girl....just popping in to say "hello"!
> 
> I may start up a journal here soon!
> 
> ...


Yes...You SHOULD deff start a journal here Tell W8 Girl to!!! I miss you already


----------



## jstar (Nov 3, 2004)

Jill! 
Glad you are back  I need to catch up here. 

Awesome pics from the O. OMG Elaine G is even more gorgeous in that pic. 
Gee, I feel motivated just by looking at the pics you posted. I have arm-envy from your pic  I am going to be in muscle-building mode for at least 2 more months...I still can't decide if I want to bulk longer and gain more size or start cutting in Jan  <--cute new smilie, huh?

What are your opinions about the placings? Since you were there I am sure you got a birds eye view.


----------



## Jill (Nov 3, 2004)

I broke down...had a bite of chocolate...stoopid boredom


----------



## Jill (Nov 3, 2004)




----------



## BritChick (Nov 3, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> I broke down...had a bite of chocolate...stoopid boredom



A bite won't kill ya Jill, don't sweat it... and stop banging your head against the wall, that could cause some more serious problems!


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 3, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

>


Stop That !   You'll put a big 'ol bruise on that pretty little face of yours .


----------



## Sapphire (Nov 3, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> I broke down...had a bite of chocolate...stoopid boredom


Chocolate is GOOD for ya Sweetie and a bite is NOTHING!!!    Don't be so hard on yourself!!


----------



## Jill (Nov 3, 2004)

10/03

M1: 1S Protein, 2 ew's
M2: 1S Protein, 2 ew's, 1/3C oats, 1/4C pumpkin
M3: 4oz chix, broccoli, 3 fish oil, bite of chocolate
M4: 3.5oz chix, carrots, lettuce, cukes
M5: 8 ew's, 1 yolk, lettuce, sf jello
M6: 9 ew's, 2 yolks, sf ff pudding

1500 Cals<---nic the 'bite' of chocolate
200P, 79C, 28F
Water: 4.8L

 I ate 21 egg whites today 

Training:
Cardio: 30 mins
Weights: Bis and Tris


----------



## dalila (Nov 3, 2004)

and you are fine after eating 21 EW Jill ?  I had 9 the other day and had a bad bad tummy ache


----------



## ncgirl21 (Nov 4, 2004)

Good Morning Jilly


----------



## bulletproof1 (Nov 4, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> 10/03



its november hon not october


----------



## Jill (Nov 4, 2004)

bulletproof1 said:
			
		

> its november hon not october


You peeps catch it all!!!!

Well....weighed myself after Vegas, first time. Back to normal, and a bit less, thanks to the 'water' pills Feelin great....ahhh wait a sec Im going to do legs cardio and abbies I take that back

No work today!


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 4, 2004)

with Vegas not history ... when is your next trip?  January?


----------



## Jill (Nov 4, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> with Vegas not history ... when is your next trip?  January?


YUP!  Mexico  , the Mayan Riveria. It has to be paid for next week


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 4, 2004)

... sunshine and all you can drink


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 4, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> YUP!  Mexico  , the Mayan Riveria. It has to be paid for next week


 NIIIIICE!


----------



## BritChick (Nov 4, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> YUP!  Mexico  , the Mayan Riveria. It has to be paid for next week



Sweet! I'm envious!!!


----------



## Jill (Nov 4, 2004)

Oh, just incase anyone is interested, I have been diet hot chocolate free for 7 days now. Almost broke down in the grocey store today...Looked at it, touched it, just didnt buy it.  Yay me


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 4, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> ...Looked at it, touched it, just didnt buy it.  Yay me


 HAHAHAHAHAHHAAHHAHA! Sounds like me and Ben & JErry's Ice Cream. I go by the freezer case almost every time, look at the ice cream tub, hold it in my hands, put it back and walk away. hahahhaha!


----------



## greekblondechic (Nov 4, 2004)

The things we do in the supermarket! I like staring at the ice creams too.... but it's better to just skip that aisle.. unfortunately thats where my strawberries are!!!!


----------



## Jill (Nov 4, 2004)

11/04

M1: 1S Protein, 2 ew's, 1/3C oats, 1/4C pumpkin
M2: 1S Protein, 2 ew's, 1/3C oats, 1/4C pumpkin
M3: 4oz chix, lettuce, salsa
M4: 9 ew's, 1 yolk, lettuce, sf ff pudding
M5: 5oz chix, salsa, 1/2 pepper, sf jello, 4 fish oil

1440 Cals
177P, 98C, 22F
Water: 4.8L

Training:
Cardio: 30 mins
Weights: Leggies and abbies

Shit I didnt eat enough for a leg day.


----------



## Velvet (Nov 5, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> The things we do in the supermarket! I like staring at the ice creams too.... but it's better to just skip that aisle.. unfortunately thats where my strawberries are!!!!



YA,  is with putting the yummy healthy frozen berries sandwiched between the damn cool whip and ice cream?  The humanity!


----------



## greekblondechic (Nov 5, 2004)

Mmmm....cool whip....


----------



## lakergirl (Nov 5, 2004)

MORninG JiLLy!!!

Just wanted to stop in and say hi, everything looks great and your pics from Vegas are fantastic!


----------



## Jill (Nov 5, 2004)

I dont allow myself cool whip.....

Thanks LG for the generous comment!

My new jeans that I bought 3 weeks ago (which were snug when I bought em) are loose on me!!!!!!! I was happy when I put em on last night


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 5, 2004)

Morning Miss Jill 

More loose pants .... NICE!


----------



## greekblondechic (Nov 5, 2004)

My goodness woman..that was quick!!!!


----------



## Elle (Nov 5, 2004)

Hey cuteness!  

Still shrinking!!!!! 

Doing good with the cravings these days!!!

Keep it up luv bug!


----------



## BritChick (Nov 5, 2004)

Good morning Jill


----------



## jstar (Nov 5, 2004)

Happy Friday Jill 

Enjoy your loose jeans   

What is your workout split? (just bodyparts, not specific exercises)


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 5, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> I dont allow myself cool whip.....
> 
> Thanks LG for the generous comment!
> 
> My new jeans that I bought 3 weeks ago (which were snug when I bought em) are loose on me!!!!!!! I was happy when I put em on last night


Incredible Job Gorgeous   Won't be long and I won't even recognize you ! 

TGIF !!!


----------



## Jill (Nov 5, 2004)

You peeps are all way to sweet!

Jstar:
Chest
Back
Legs
Bis and Tris
Shoulders

Usually in that order. A rest day somewhere inbetween. Cardio daily. ABbies 1-2X a week. Am going to try a new split as soon as I have time to figure one out


----------



## Jill (Nov 5, 2004)

11/05

M1: 1.5S protein, 2 ew's, 1/4C pumpkin
M2: 1S protein, 2 ew's, 1/3C oats, 1/4C pumpkin
M3: 4oz chix, 1/3C brown rice, broccoli, 3 fish oil
M4: Chocolate
M5: 10 ew's, 2 yolks, sf jello

??????? Cals
Broke down and ate a bunch of chocolate at work......Soooooooo I skipped my meal of chix and salad. Atleast I trained hard today....the choc shouldnt effect me

Training:
Cardio: 50 mins
Weights: Shoulder


----------



## BritChick (Nov 5, 2004)

We really need to get a butt kicking smilie on here!   

What are you up to this weekend Jill?


----------



## Jill (Nov 5, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> We really need to get a butt kicking smilie on here!
> 
> What are you up to this weekend Jill?


Working allllll weekend ***as I eat chocolate****

You?


----------



## M.J.H. (Nov 5, 2004)

Eating choclate?


----------



## Jenny (Nov 6, 2004)

Sorry about the chocolate Jill  You can do this honey buns!! It's just sugar and it's NASTY!! After not eating it for a week you'll really feel it's NASTY again!  
Sweets, you know you don't need the chocolate. It's just food and food can't make you happy. Pick up your inspirational literature, take a deep breath and just pass that chocolate  you can do it honey, I know it


----------



## Jill (Nov 6, 2004)

Thanks for those words Jenny, you know how to make me smile.

I ate too much chocolate yesterday, and it really pisses me off It really sucks cause at home, I dont have crap-but here at work its all over the place-not a safe environment. I must practice controll....... Plus Im at work just as much as at home. Agh


----------



## JLB001 (Nov 6, 2004)

I want choc.   

Don't worry about it too much Jillie.   Might work the other way for ya.


----------



## jstar (Nov 6, 2004)

Hi sweetie! 
Yeah, work is the worst, isn't it? We still have Halloween candy and a  kitchen stocked full of crap! I am just glad the others keep their junk on the other side of the office, away from me!

Hmmm I see you are on a 5 day split...same as me. If you want to change it up here is what I am doing just for an example:

Legs
shoulders
OFF 
Arms
Back 
Chest
OFF 

I am prioritizing arms and shoulders right now but this split also puts legs after a rest day..I like that. This might work good for you too since you have chest and back first in your split and legs and shoulders at the end. Good to change up the order.


----------



## Jill (Nov 6, 2004)

11/06

1610 cals
209P, 88C, 32F

Rest day


----------



## Jenny (Nov 7, 2004)

No meals?  Hey, I ate 1610 cals yesterday too  But far less protein for me, I ate too much chocolate  Maintaining is fun


----------



## Jill (Nov 7, 2004)

Too lazy to post my meals Jen.  Tomorrow


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 7, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Too lazy to post my meals Jen.  Tomorrow


 hey jill 

 Thanks... about yesterday. I changed some things around. Started off the day really well today. Thank you thank you thank you for the "talk"


----------



## Jill (Nov 7, 2004)

GG-Your welcome, _any time_ 

You know you can maintain on 1500-1600 so dont be scared. I just read your post and everything looks good on the training side of things for the next few weeks....I myself need a new split am just too busy to figure it out You are sooooooooo organized!! I bit of a perfectionist(I can relate)

How come you will now train before work instead of after? I prefer the am's myself


----------



## Jeanie (Nov 7, 2004)

Good morning   I was just catching up on your journal for the last week and i just kept chuckeling to myself.  I ate over 4000 calories yesterday....mostly CHOCOLATE!   

But I think you are doing great.  Are you cutting right now?


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 7, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> GG-Your welcome, _any time_
> 
> You know you can maintain on 1500-1600 so dont be scared. I just read your post and everything looks good on the training side of things for the next few weeks....I myself need a new split am just too busy to figure it out You are sooooooooo organized!! I bit of a perfectionist(I can relate)
> 
> How come you will now train before work instead of after? I prefer the am's myself


 Yeah... i'm a perfectionist. It's a good and bad thing to be, I guess. I'm so hard on myself for everything! 

 As for the new split and A.M. workouts. I've been doing the a.m. workouts for about two weeks and find that I like this schedule better, even if it means I should go to sleep earlier. It just sucked that after work, I would rush to the gym, then rush home to get a meal in and then have no time for anything before going to bed. This way, I'm not in a hurry after work, I get home in time to cook something up, ENJOY a meal, read, write, watch tv, talk to friends, etc.  I can even -- GASP! -- go to a movie on a week night if I want to! gotta love that.


----------



## M.J.H. (Nov 7, 2004)

Your new avatar is fabulous Jill, wow, I am impressed.


----------



## Jill (Nov 7, 2004)

MonStar said:
			
		

> Your new avatar is fabulous Jill, wow, I am impressed.


Thanks. I dont really like it so much but was bored with my other one.


----------



## JLB001 (Nov 7, 2004)

Jill...very cute avi!


----------



## greekblondechic (Nov 7, 2004)

Apparantly yesterday was eat chocolate day and I was not invited!  

I can understand not feeling like posting meals... it gets tedious sometimes! But you are doing just fine, and your avi is pretty, you are such a pretty girl.  And look at those white teeth, do you whiten them or use anything for whitening?

I drink too much coffee, my teeth need whitening 

Perfectionism is bad! I am trying to stay away from that and accept my mistakes and imperfections moreso.


----------



## Jill (Nov 7, 2004)

Greeky-I have a teeth whitner kit from the dentist, but havent used it in a while. I drink way to much coffee too-Im on cup 4 today!!!  4 BIG cups Well atleast its decaf right now

Thanks Jodie! I changed it again....he he


----------



## Jill (Nov 7, 2004)

11/07

M1: 1.5S protein, 2 ew's
M2: 1S protein, 2 ew's, 1/4C pumpkin, 1/3C oats
M3: 1/3C brown rice, 4oz chix, salsa, broccoli, 3 fishies
M4: 6oz salmon, broccoli, lettuce
M5: 10 ew's, 2 yolks, lettuce, sf jello

1400 Cals
198P, 63C, 27F

My cals seem to be a tad low-Its cause I havent been 'eating' diet hot chocolate

Training:
Cardio: 30 mins
Weights: WICKED chest workout


----------



## dalila (Nov 7, 2004)

hey Jill  I had something called 'nasi lemak' for supper on saturday morning, 4am, and that my dear, is nothing but white rice cooked in coconut milk, and I secretly thought to myself, "hmm I wonder what would Jill say if she knew?!"  Prbably this 
LOL


----------



## Velvet (Nov 8, 2004)

Good morning Jilly, glad to see I wasn't the only one with a chocolate problem last week


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 8, 2004)

Hi there missy! Kicking off the week chocolate-free? Hope so!


----------



## bulletproof1 (Nov 8, 2004)

man i had some serious chocolate activity last week. last week was blown to hell. i hate the guilty feeling afterwards.


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 8, 2004)

bulletproof1 said:
			
		

> man i had some serious chocolate activity last week. last week was blown to hell. i hate the guilty feeling afterwards.


 I shoulda just had chocolate instead of whipped cream. Dammit. I feel like such an outcast. hahaha!


----------



## bulletproof1 (Nov 8, 2004)

discouragement is a dangerous emotion


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 8, 2004)

morning Miss Jill


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 8, 2004)

Morning Cutie


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 8, 2004)

Your avi looks great!


----------



## Jill (Nov 8, 2004)

Hey peeps!!

Weight nice n low this am No chocolate for me today Going shopping tonight for an outfit/top to wear to my xmas party!!! Oh ya, workin too No internet at work today Aggh

Hey G!!! Your pics look awesome


----------



## Jill (Nov 8, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> Your avi looks great!


Thanks Yours too


----------



## bulletproof1 (Nov 8, 2004)

oh sorry yall didnt mean to highjack the journal with my pessimistic attitude. i just started typing and didnt even know where i was.


----------



## Jill (Nov 8, 2004)

bulletproof1 said:
			
		

> man i had some serious chocolate activity last week. last week was blown to hell. i hate the guilty feeling afterwards.


What kind??? My downs were m&m's, snickers,mars and twix. (these arent even that good either) IF I had it my way my work would have bought peanut butter cups Good thing they didnt-theyd be way to hard to resist


----------



## Jill (Nov 8, 2004)

bulletproof1 said:
			
		

> oh sorry yall didnt mean to highjack the journal with my pessimistic attitude. i just started typing and didnt even know where i was.


You are sooooooo welcome any time-I enjoy whoring in my journal


----------



## PreMier (Nov 8, 2004)

Hi Jill, I wanted to drop in and say that it was a pleasure to meet you.


----------



## Jill (Nov 8, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Hi Jill, I wanted to drop in and say that it was a pleasure to meet you.


Right back at ya!!


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 8, 2004)

> Hey G!!! Your pics look awesome


 
Thanks Jill !


----------



## dalila (Nov 8, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Hey peeps!!
> 
> Weight nice n low this am No chocolate for me today Going shopping tonight for an outfit/top to wear to my xmas party!!! Oh ya, workin too No internet at work today Aggh
> 
> Hey G!!! Your pics look awesome



and I betcha you have at least 3 brand new tops that you haven't worn even once yet, in your cupboard?!   Don't you Jilly? C'mon admit it already! LOL


----------



## Jill (Nov 8, 2004)

11/08

M1: 1S protein, 2 ew's
M2: 1S protein, 3 ew's, 1/2C fiber 1, 1/4C blueberries
M3: 3.5oz chix, 1/3C brown rice, salsa, broccoli, 3 fish oil
M4: 3.5oz chix, lettuce, salsa, 3 fish oil
M5: 10 ew's, 2 yolks, sf jello
M6: 8 ew's, 1 yolk, lettuce, sf ff jello pudding (made with water)

1600 Cals
202P, 90C, 28F

Training: 
Cardio: 40 or 45 mins...I cant remember
Weights: Abbies


----------



## dianas05 (Nov 8, 2004)

Hey Jill,

I was wondering what 1S protein is? Would it perhaps be protein powder?


----------



## dalila (Nov 8, 2004)

diana I think she meant 1 scoop of whey.


----------



## Paynne (Nov 9, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> 11/08
> 
> M1: 1S protein, 2 ew's
> M2: 1S protein, 3 ew's, 1/2C fiber 1, 1/4C blueberries
> ...



Now THAT's a strict diet. Looks good Jill


----------



## Velvet (Nov 9, 2004)

ya, what Paynne said 

Good morning Jilly..you really like chix and EW's eh?    I got sick of chicken from pre-comp dieting and now buy whole turkey breasts, roast one every weekend and I have meat all week!

What's on the agenda today?


----------



## Jill (Nov 9, 2004)

1S=1 scoop of protein...and Im almost out, there goes another $200

Thanks for the complimet Paynne

VE-I have this new love for egg whites.  I actually CRAVE them I just heat up my pan, spray with pan. Seperate all my whites (1-2yolks) and put them in the pan. I DO NOT mix them at all. I let the whole 'omlet thingie' brown, then flip it over and do the same on the other side. Top with sea salt!!! I even sometimes eat this with my hands.


----------



## Velvet (Nov 9, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> 1S=1 scoop of protein...and Im almost out, there goes another $200
> 
> Thanks for the complimet Paynne
> 
> VE-I have this new love for egg whites.  I actually CRAVE them I just heat up my pan, spray with pan. Seperate all my whites (1-2yolks) and put them in the pan. I DO NOT mix them at all. I let the whole 'omlet thingie' brown, then flip it over and do the same on the other side. Top with sea salt!!! I even sometimes eat this with my hands.



$200     Are there gold nuggets in the tub?


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 9, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> I even sometimes eat this with my hands.


Jill , 

You are such an animal !!!  I Like that


----------



## Jill (Nov 9, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> $200     Are there gold nuggets in the tub?


I wish... they are the big 5 or 6lb containers, whey isolate, with gst and all it will come to just under $200

G, your as cute as always!


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 9, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> I wish... they are the big 5 or 6lb containers, whey isolate, with gst and all it will come to just under $200
> 
> G, your as cute as always!




Damn Girl, where the heck are you getting PP.  I get ON whey 5lbs for $45, in Canada


----------



## Jill (Nov 9, 2004)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Damn Girl, where the heck are you getting PP.  I get ON whey 5lbs for $45, in Canada


WHERE????????????


----------



## Jill (Nov 9, 2004)

ID-this is the one I buy, see.
http://www.sndcanada.com/gc/gc_item...=Catalog:Protein Powder - 5 lb container&Z9=0


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 9, 2004)

http://www.sndcanada.com/gc/gc_catalog.exe

I can buy it at the Store, but there shipping is good also.  I save a little money, cause they give discounts to people with Gym Memberships


----------



## Velvet (Nov 9, 2004)

I get mine for just under $50 (choco pb and it's awesome) from www.perfectnutrition.com  Britty pointed me to it.


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 9, 2004)

Yeah Isolate is a little more expensive.  ON is fine with me though, I like the Chocolate mint.


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 9, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> I get mine for just under $50 (choco pb and it's awesome) from www.perfectnutrition.com  Britty pointed me to it.




Link doesn't work for me Vel


----------



## Velvet (Nov 9, 2004)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Link doesn't work for me Vel



Whoopsie, it's a canadian company so it's

www.perfectnutrition.ca


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 9, 2004)

Jill ... have you tried looking at Muscle Beach for whey/protein?


----------



## Jill (Nov 9, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> Jill ... have you tried looking at Muscle Beach for whey/protein?


Thats where I buy mine from Its the cheapest there-the owner works out at my Gym too


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 9, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Thats where I buy mine from Its the cheapest there-the owner works out at my Gym too




I thought you were getting it online.  

Yeah, Ty is a good man.


----------



## Jill (Nov 9, 2004)

11/0

M1: 1S protein, 2 ew's
M2: 1S protein, 3 ew's, 1/4C pumpkin, 1/3C oats
M3: 4oz chix, 1/3C brown rice, salsa, broccoli, 3 fish oil
M4: 5oz chix, lettuce, mini carrots, pappers, 2 fish oil
M5: 9 ew's, 2 yolks, sf jello

1500 Cals
182P, 100C, 29F
Water: 5L

Training: 
Cardio: 50 mins
Weights: Back

My diet is so boring


----------



## PreMier (Nov 9, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Whoopsie, it's a canadian company so it's
> 
> www.perfectnutrition.ca




Oh man, they have the best tasting protein


----------



## Velvet (Nov 10, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Oh man, they have the best tasting protein



No kidding eh? I've tried ALOT of PP's and it is Definately the best tasting, best mixing..and even tho i order it and pay for shipping, it still costs the same as the crap in the nutrition stores here!


Morning Jilly....Bored of your diet?  Why don't you change things up...add a little more variety..turkey instead of chicken?  Grits instead of oats?  Rhubarb (with sweetener of course) instead of pumpkin?  Cottage cheese instead of EW's?  Or am I imposing MY tastes on you


----------



## Jill (Nov 10, 2004)

You ARE imposing VE j/k Thanks for the tips. I just find it easier to eat the same things daily, then I dont have to think to hard

Can you buy the perfect nutrition in a store?


----------



## Jill (Nov 10, 2004)

Oh, and Ve, I actually enjoy chix and ew's- My 24 a day!


----------



## P-funk (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Jill (Nov 10, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

>


Whats with the monkey Mister?


----------



## P-funk (Nov 10, 2004)

what, you don't like my monkey?


----------



## Jill (Nov 10, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> what, you don't like my monkey?


He he he  You totally made my day Funk Ive always wanted to use 'the monkey' but couldnt find a reason. I DO like your monkey


----------



## P-funk (Nov 10, 2004)

thanks


----------



## Jill (Nov 10, 2004)

Going to attempt some leggies this am-I have been having knee issues again, fuck, and have been in some pain lately. My knees have been good for months, they just recently started acting up again, those little fuckers.


----------



## Velvet (Nov 10, 2004)

Sorry    that's what I like to eat...we do have pumpkin in common tho   hee hee

What's wrong with your knees?  I've never ever ever ever had knee probs until this year...started around the time I was training legs with heavy weights and I started wearing Nike Shox..things that make you go hmmmm


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 10, 2004)

morning Miss Jill   Are you working hard already or at home?  
Do they still have the internet ban at your work?


----------



## BritChick (Nov 10, 2004)

Good morning Jill, how are you?
I see Patrick is flashing his monkey again.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 10, 2004)

> I see Patrick is flashing his monkey again.



jealous?


----------



## greekblondechic (Nov 10, 2004)

Does the perfect nutrition blended with ice taste like a milkshake? I am anxious to buy a PP even tho my parents are anti PP


----------



## P-funk (Nov 10, 2004)

you really want a PP??


----------



## greekblondechic (Nov 10, 2004)

Pervert


----------



## Jill (Nov 10, 2004)

NT-yes we are still on internet ban at work-but I sneak on when the boss is not around

VE-Ive always had knee issues It comes and goes. I *think* its just overtraining-its called patella something or other.

Did armies today-knees just too sore for leggies. My gym had a pancake breakfast today-of course I passed. All those fat fucks who did 15 mins of cardio raced downstairs for free food, loosers


----------



## P-funk (Nov 10, 2004)

Damn, you gave me the fish in the eye.

I was just saying.  I gotta PP if you want one.  Even though your parents don't want you to have it.


----------



## Jill (Nov 10, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> Pervert


Pm me that smile link girl!


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 10, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> NTAll those fat fucks who did 15 mins of cardio raced downstairs for free food, loosers



 ... Will the really tell us what you thought about the pancake rush?


----------



## Jill (Nov 10, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> ... Will the really tell us what you thought about the pancake rush?


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 10, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

>



just being funny because I don't think I've ever seen you right to the point ... you didn't beat around the bushes on your feeling towards those rushing to the pancakes.  

So miss local hottie ... how goes the mass building?

Do you have a countdown started for your Cuba trip?  60 some days left till you lounge back on the beach in the beautiful sun ...


----------



## Velvet (Nov 10, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> Does the perfect nutrition blended with ice taste like a milkshake? I am anxious to buy a PP even tho my parents are anti PP




I haven't tried it...I will tho, just for you!  It's awesome in pudding, pancakes, just mixed with water...love it!  Britty turned me on to it *git yer mind outta da gutter P!*


----------



## Jill (Nov 10, 2004)

11/10

M1: 1.5S Protein, 2 ew's, 1T sf jam
M2: 1S Protein, 1/3C oats, 2 ew's, 1T sf jam
M3: 5oz chix, 1/2C brown rice, broccoli, 2 fish oil
M4: 5.5oz chix, broccoli, mini carrots, 2 fish oil, few m&m's
M5: 10 ew's, 2 yolks, sf jello

1628Cals
217P, 96C, 31F
Water:5.5L

Training: 
Cardio:53 mins
Weights: SS Bis and Tris


----------



## ncgirl21 (Nov 11, 2004)

Hey Jilly     I love m&m's!! Especially in the freezer, they are SOOOO good!!! 

Your diet is look right on babe     You are doing super!!!


----------



## Jill (Nov 11, 2004)

Thanks Andrea. My diet is _not quite _ perfect-the thing is with these tiny little treats every now and then, I am still droping weight very easily. Im not having any huge cravings either, so why change things, ya know?


----------



## Jill (Nov 11, 2004)

Hey Nt-you workin' today?


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 11, 2004)

you?


----------



## Jill (Nov 11, 2004)

Yup. Time and 1/2 Only 11-5


----------



## BritChick (Nov 11, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Yup. Time and 1/2 Only 11-5



That's not to shabby then.


----------



## Jill (Nov 11, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> That's not to shabby then.


Yup. You wearin' a poppie?


----------



## BritChick (Nov 11, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Yup. You wearin' a poppie?



Yep me, Rod and the rats.


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 11, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Yup. Time and 1/2 Only 11-5



 .. that's great ... time and a 1/2 and only 11-5 Z

Is Steve working today as well?


----------



## Jill (Nov 11, 2004)

Steve is only working till 1 I think Then tonight we are going tanning, and for groceries


----------



## Jill (Nov 11, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Yep me, Rod and the rats.


Rug-rats


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 11, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Steve is only working till 1 I think



Lucky guy!


----------



## Jill (Nov 11, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> Lucky guy!


I know....slacker


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 11, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> I know....slacker



well, now that you said it.


----------



## Jill (Nov 11, 2004)

I am boooooooorrrrrrrrreeeeeeeeedddddddddddddd


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 11, 2004)

is it busy in the mall today?


----------



## PreMier (Nov 11, 2004)

Whats a "poppie"?


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 11, 2004)

A flower that is used to make Opium 

http://www.canoe.ca/RemembranceDay/poppy.html


----------



## Jill (Nov 12, 2004)

11/11

M1: 1.5S Protein, 2 ew's, 1T sf jam
M2: 1S Protein, 1/3C oats, 2 ew's, 1T sf jam
M3: 4oz chix, 1/3C brown rice, broccoli, 2 fish oil
M4: 7oz salmon, lettuce, af jello
M5: 9 ew's, 2 yolks, sf ff pudding with water

1513Cals
200P, 88C, 29F
Water:5L

Training: 
Cardio:53 mins
Weights: Off


----------



## Velvet (Nov 12, 2004)

Morning Jilly...um meal #1...whatcha doing with that jam?   I see ew's..I see protein..and then Jam...i'm scared to think of what yer puttin that jam on   

What are your goals Jilly?  Are you going for fat loss?  How much?  Are you planning on competing or is this just for yourself?  Sorry if you've already listed this stuff elsewhere in your journal..but I'm a  and need extra help  as I ride the blue bus with my special helmet


----------



## Jill (Nov 12, 2004)

VE-The blue bus

My goals-to lose about 10 more pounds (already down 16 from June ) and to gain a bit more muscle. 

Oh, and for meal 1-everything is mixed all together, and nuked for about 20-25 seconds. Topped with the sf jam. It really tastes like cake


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 12, 2004)

morning Miss Jill 

working hard today? 

got any plans for the weekend?


----------



## ncgirl21 (Nov 12, 2004)

Morning Hottie!! What kind of protein do you use in M1 (flavor)??


----------



## greekblondechic (Nov 12, 2004)

The strange things you people eat  (As she finishes her chocolate eggies..)


----------



## BritChick (Nov 12, 2004)

Good morning Jilly.


----------



## Velvet (Nov 12, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> VE-The blue bus
> 
> My goals-to lose about 10 more pounds (already down 16 from June ) and to gain a bit more muscle.
> 
> Oh, and for meal 1-everything is mixed all together, and nuked for about 20-25 seconds. Topped with the sf jam. It really tastes like cake



16lbs?      Good for you, that's awesome 

I dunno if I could do meal 1...i could eat the jam...and the eggs...and the pp...but together?    LOL, guess I can't knock it till I try it eh?


----------



## Jill (Nov 12, 2004)

Hi Peeps!!!  

NT-I work today and tomorrow....tomorrow night is my company xmas party

Yes VE, dont knock it till you try it cause it really is tasty!! I dont always have the jam with it.  Sometimes i even add abit of coco I am very proud of my weight loss Today I put on pants from 2 years ago-I weighed less than, but now they are very big and baggy on me. Soooooo I guess I may weight more now than 2 years ago, but have less bf and more muscle which is always a good thing.


----------



## PreMier (Nov 12, 2004)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> A flower that is used to make Opium
> 
> http://www.canoe.ca/RemembranceDay/poppy.html



I still dont get it in the context Jill used it


----------



## Jill (Nov 12, 2004)

Premieeeeeee-do you mean wearing the poppy???? Its like a pin of the flower


----------



## PreMier (Nov 12, 2004)

Yea, thats what I meant, thanks.


----------



## Jill (Nov 12, 2004)

11/12

M1: Protein, 2 ew's
M2: Protein, 2 ew's, 1/3C oats, 1/4C pumpkin
M3: 4oz chix, 1/3C brown rice, broccoli, 2 fish oil
M4: 1 can albacore, lettuce, ff mayo
M5: 9 ew's, 1 yolk, sf jello
M6: 9 ew's, 1 yolk, lettuce, sf ff jello pudding

1500 Cals
204P, 94C, 24F
Water: 5.6L

Training:
Weights: Shoulders
Cardio: 30 mins

22 egg whites today


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 13, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> 11/12
> 
> M1: Protein, 2 ew's
> M2: Protein, 2 ew's, 1/3C oats, 1/4C pumpkin
> ...


 Man. That's a LOT of eggs.  You're amazing.


----------



## Jill (Nov 13, 2004)

Yes GG, I havent gotten sick of my eggies....Yet

Tonight is my Xmas party! Going to do leggies and cardio (planned this week for legs today ) , since I may have some alcohol and *possibly* some bad food. I really dont want crappy fat shit in my body

I went to the supplement store yesterday, to buy protein. The owner in which I havent seen in a while was like _"WOW, you look really good! You've lost alot of weight eh??? How much?" _ I was in a pissy mood BEFORE I went there, but left glowing I felt great Its nice when other people recognize your hard work


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 13, 2004)

Wow Xmas already !   Have fun Jill and have some BAD fun . I'm eating oatmeal raisin/walnut cookies and milk as i write this


----------



## Jill (Nov 14, 2004)

Well I had one heck of a weekend!! Had a blast at my christmas party. I drank more last night than I have in years!!! I feel like total shit today, I didnt even train (and boy oh boy do I feel guilty) I will post some pics later....

Diet-alright yeterday, with the exception of the alcohol and desert Today is down the drain....ate lasagna and am having pizza for dinner. Cheat weeeknd I deserve and, and from my past experiences in Vegas, It does my body good I am so friggin dehydrated today-my weight is down 5 pounds Just water of course

And just for the record I am never dringing again.


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 14, 2004)

Hi Jill 


Glad you had fun !  good decision on the no more drinking


----------



## Jill (Nov 14, 2004)

Xmas party Sat night


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 14, 2004)

Jill,

You have the most wonderful smile !


----------



## greekblondechic (Nov 14, 2004)

You look great.. LOVE THE HAIR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jill (Nov 15, 2004)

Thanks G and Greeky!


----------



## Velvet (Nov 15, 2004)

WOW..quite the dress ya got there girl     You look beautiful..and happy!


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 15, 2004)

You look beautiful!!!!! wow!

 Hey a christmas party ALREADY??? It's not even december yet!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Nov 15, 2004)

You look GREAT, SEXY, HOT Jillie!!


----------



## Jill (Nov 15, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> WOW..quite the dress ya got there girl     You look beautiful..and happy!


Its actually a halter top VE Yes GG, it is a bit early for an xmas party


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 15, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> You look great.. LOVE THE HAIR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Greeky summed it up ... the hair is great!


----------



## bulletproof1 (Nov 15, 2004)

damn i wish your hair was styled like that in my dream. who knows how many times we would have ummm done it.


----------



## BritChick (Nov 15, 2004)

Hey hot stuff, looking lovely as always.


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 15, 2004)

is it coffee time yet??


----------



## Jill (Nov 15, 2004)

BP-you are halarious!!!

Its nice to be able to have my hair straight/curly. Im really liking it sraight

Thanks for all the nice comments peeps!

Soon nt, soon


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 15, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Soon nt, soon



 for NT     for NT


----------



## PreMier (Nov 15, 2004)

I like it straight.  You look so hot!


----------



## klmclean (Nov 15, 2004)

Straight, very nice!


----------



## JLB001 (Nov 15, 2004)

Jill...is that the missing Boyfriend?  did you notice the lil man in a pointed hat int he back of one of the pics?  

Your hair looks good straight...nice heighlights too!


----------



## Jenny (Nov 15, 2004)

Looking great Jillsan


----------



## Jill (Nov 15, 2004)

11/15

M1: 1S protein, 2 ew's
M2: 1S protein, 2 ew's, 1/3C oats, 1/4C pumpkin
M3: 3oz chix, broccoli, 2 fish oil
M4: 1 can tuna, ff mayo, lettuce
M5: 8 ew's, 2 yolks, lettuce, sf jello
M6: 8 ew's, 1/4C tomatoe sauce, 1 ff cheese, sf ff jello pudding

Im really starting to get sick of egg whites....
1450 cals
194P, 93C, 23F

Training:
Cardio: 50 mins
Weights: Chest


----------



## sara (Nov 15, 2004)

Jill, you mind me asking you how much you weight and height?


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Nov 15, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Im really starting to get sick of egg whites....



LOL - this from someone who just yesterday said: 


> I havent gotten sick of my eggies....Yet



I guess the 'yet' came sooner than expected!


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 16, 2004)

Morning miss Jill


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 16, 2004)

Sick of egg whites??? Noooooo.  I don't believe it. I wonder why?! Hahahahahahahahahahahaha!

 Good morning, Jilly!


----------



## Velvet (Nov 16, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> 11/15
> 
> M1: 1S protein, 2 ew's
> M2: 1S protein, 2 ew's, 1/3C oats, 1/4C pumpkin
> ...



NIce diet dawling...I can't believe you can eat just 1/3c oats..ha ha, that would be just a tease for me


----------



## sara (Nov 16, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> NIce diet dawling...I can't believe you can eat just 1/3c oats..ha ha, that would be just a tease for me



She is on her low carb/low fat diet


----------



## Jenny (Nov 16, 2004)

Sara, what's with the rolleye smilie?  That's not very nice..


----------



## ncgirl21 (Nov 16, 2004)

sara said:
			
		

> She is on her low carb/low fat diet




I don't think she's on a low fat/carb diet.  I think it's pretty moderate IMO.  

Jilly- I think your doing awesome babe!!!!!!!!!!! Your a little hottie


----------



## Jill (Nov 16, 2004)

sara said:
			
		

> She is on her low carb/low fat diet


Do YOU have a problem with that? I dont appreciate rolling eyes at ME in MY journal, thanks

Yes...I am starting to get sick of eggies....I may starve to death cause thats all I eat Thanks for visiting Emma

Ve-I only had that low of oats yesterday and will today-just to get rid of some of the water from sun

NO work today!! Going to train. Just bought new workout pants, top, and jacket. Im SUPPOSED to be saving my $$$ for mexico Oh, and Im going to the Dr's today. What fun


----------



## BritChick (Nov 16, 2004)

Good morning Jill, enjoy your day off and have a great workout.


----------



## bulletproof1 (Nov 16, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> I dont appreciate rolling eyes at ME in MY journal, thanks


----------



## Velvet (Nov 16, 2004)

ahhhhhhhhh, new workout clothes..is there anything better?? well besides chocolate???


----------



## Jill (Nov 16, 2004)

bulletproof1 said:
			
		

>


Are you trying to push my buttons mister:


----------



## bulletproof1 (Nov 16, 2004)

just hoping you start your day with a smile.


----------



## Jill (Nov 16, 2004)

bulletproof1 said:
			
		

> just hoping you start your day with a smile.


It worked


----------



## bulletproof1 (Nov 16, 2004)

yea well dont forget who put it there babe.


----------



## sara (Nov 16, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Do YOU have a problem with that? I dont appreciate rolling eyes at ME in MY journal, thanks


I dont have a problem with that at all! it's none of my buisness  
But I guess Im not the only who is starving myself


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 16, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Your a little hottie


----------



## bulletproof1 (Nov 16, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Your a little hottie



correction nt and nc ..... shes a lotta hottie.


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 16, 2004)

bulletproof1 said:
			
		

> correction nt and nc ..... shes a lotta hottie.



  ... nice BP!


----------



## bulletproof1 (Nov 16, 2004)

what? you think i just let anyone enter my dreams.   they have to be qualified first.


----------



## greekblondechic (Nov 16, 2004)

Jilly.. take a break from so many eggies before you develop an allergy! Use something else, PP, meat, tuna.


----------



## Jenny (Nov 16, 2004)

sara said:
			
		

> I dont have a problem with that at all! it's none of my buisness
> But I guess Im not the only who is starving myself



Jill is doing what works for her. She's doing great and IMO she's not starving herself. 

Gooooo Jilly


----------



## ncgirl21 (Nov 16, 2004)

Jenny said:
			
		

> Jill is doing what works for her. She's doing great and IMO she's not starving herself.
> 
> Gooooo Jilly




I agree with Jenny.  1500 calories is not starving yourself and it is perfect for weight loss!!!     What's your problem with Jill, what the hell did she ever do to you and who said you were starving yourself?


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 16, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> I agree with Jenny.  1500 calories is not starving yourself and it is perfect for weight loss!!!     What's your problem with Jill, what the hell did she ever do to you and who said you were starving yourself?


 Are you people being serious or is this all in good fun? I never know. I thought sara was just jokin' around. 

 Regardless, 1500 is not starving oneself, if so, I was committing a slow suicide at 1100 last month. 

 Jill you're doing awesome, hon.


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 16, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> ahhhhhhhhh, new workout clothes..is there anything better?? well besides chocolate???


 yes. Ice cream, and it's  only marginally better. hahaahah!


----------



## Jenny (Nov 16, 2004)

GG, I don't think sara was joking, she usually doesn't


----------



## Jill (Nov 16, 2004)

I dont believe Sara was joking-I think the eye rolling was rude. Do that is YOUR own journal

Secondly, Im far from starving myself-If you Sara admit to it, and DO starve yourself that is YOUR problem to deal with. There is nothing wrong with having lower calorie days-that is* far* from starving yourself. Im not a huge girl-I dont need tonnes of calories. My goal is fat loss, not FAT GAIN

Thats my boys. You 2 are both way too sweet!

Oh and to all my girlies-GG, Jenny, NC, Greeky, Brit-ALL OF YOU I DIDNT MENTION-even the boys-thanks for supporting me. Thats what is website is _usually_ about, SUPPORT, not negativity and rudness.


----------



## Jenny (Nov 16, 2004)

Amen Jill


----------



## Julz (Nov 16, 2004)

Looks like you're doing great! Keep at it kid!


----------



## PreMier (Nov 16, 2004)

Damn, ya'll are ruthless


----------



## Jill (Nov 17, 2004)

11/16

M1: Protein, 2 ew's, sf jam
M2: Protein, 2 ew's, 1/3C oats, 1/4C pumpkin
M3: 8 ew's, 1 yolk, lettuce, 2 fish oil
M4: 4.5oz chix, mixed veggies, 1/4C brown rice, sf jello
M5: 2oz ext lean beef, carrots
M6: 4oz chix, 1 ff cheese, 1/4C tomato sauce, sf ff jello pudding

1600 Cals
205P, 101C, 24F

Training:
Cardio: 50 mins
Weights: Back


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 17, 2004)




----------



## ncgirl21 (Nov 17, 2004)

Morning Jillie!!


----------



## Velvet (Nov 17, 2004)

Good morning Good Lookin!  How come you don't post your workouts?  Nice looking diet btw, especially the puddin    Jello just brought out a new sf ff pudding here in devils chocolate fudge and it's YUMMMMMY!!!!


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 17, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> a new sf ff pudding here in devils chocolate fudge and it's YUMMMMMY!!!!


 what is the difference between chocolate fudge and devils choc fudge?


----------



## Velvet (Nov 17, 2004)

It's much more sinful


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 17, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> It's much more sinful


 MY kinda chocolate! say no more!


----------



## Jill (Nov 17, 2004)

GG-To me the fudge flavor and the chocolate flavor taste pretty much the same mixed in water. Yesterday I mixed 1/2 chocolate and 1/2 banana!!


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 17, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> GG-To me the fudge flavor and the chocolate flavor taste pretty much the same mixed in water. Yesterday I mixed 1/2 chocolate and 1/2 banana!!


 Sounds yummy! 

 You know? I always ask about all these sf ff puddings, but the truth is they give me a tummy ache so I don't even eat them anymore. It's been like over a month since I had some of that.


----------



## Jill (Nov 17, 2004)

If i eat a whole box at once I get a tummy ache too. I guarantee its the aspertame


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 17, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> If i eat a whole box at once I get a tummy ache too. I guarantee its the aspertame


 Oh no doubt it's the aspartame! hahaha! And that's the only way i would eat the pudding - the whole thing, all four servings (I used to buy the little boxes, not the big ones). It was a pseudo-cheat type thing for me on my "cheat days" hahahahaha but after two or three tries, with the same gastrointestinal results, I decided to just NOT.  hahahaha!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Nov 17, 2004)

I eat the whole box!!


----------



## Jill (Nov 17, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> I eat the whole box!!


I do sometimes too


----------



## ncgirl21 (Nov 17, 2004)

If I make it with 1/2 water, 1/2 milk it's only 170 calories so I figure- why not?  LOL!!


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 17, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> If I make it with 1/2 water, 1/2 milk it's only 170 calories so I figure- why not?  LOL!!


 Damn i used to make it with just water.  hahahaah a bit runny, but I was doing as low-cal as possible, and no sugar at all (not even lactose). hahahahaha!

 hardcore.


----------



## BritChick (Nov 17, 2004)

Good morning Jill.


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 17, 2004)

Morning


----------



## Jeanie (Nov 17, 2004)

Morning Jill    I love your avi!  your hair is so pretty!


----------



## Jill (Nov 17, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Damn i used to make it with just water.  hahahaah a bit runny, but I was doing as low-cal as possible, and no sugar at all (not even lactose). hahahahaha!
> 
> hardcore.


Just use less water

Hi peeps!!! Thanks for the nice complimet Jeanie


----------



## bulletproof1 (Nov 17, 2004)




----------



## P-funk (Nov 17, 2004)

Whoa Jill your hair went straight!!!!

Lookin' hot.......Lookin' Damn hot!


----------



## bulletproof1 (Nov 17, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Whoa Jill your hair went straight!!!!
> 
> Lookin' hot.......Lookin' Damn hot!



take a hike p, quit scheming my action.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 17, 2004)

bulletproof1 said:
			
		

> take a hike p, quit scheming my action.




sorry superman....I'm out.


----------



## Jill (Nov 17, 2004)

Now now boys  there is plenty of me to go around


----------



## PreMier (Nov 17, 2004)

Oh?  Can I have some too? 

Hi Jill.


----------



## Jill (Nov 17, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Oh?  Can I have some too?
> 
> Hi Jill.


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 18, 2004)

Hi Jilly!


----------



## Velvet (Nov 18, 2004)

Good morning hot stuff...what's the plan today?  It's raining here    and warm   Hopefully the almanac is right and we are going to get a mild winter..wouldn't that be da bomb????


----------



## Jill (Nov 18, 2004)

11/17

M1: Protein, 2ew's, sf jam
M2: Protein, 2 ew's, 1/3C oats, 1/4C pumpkin
M3: 4oz chix, 1/3C brown rice, broccoli, 3 fish oil
M4: 4oz chix, lettuce, carrots
M5: 6oz salmon, lettuce, sf jello
M6: 5oz chix, sf ff jello pudding

1700 cals
231p, 94C, 32F
Water: 5L

I was soooooo hungry all day, I just wanted to eat...and eat, and eat! I guess eating a lot of clean food is better than eating _any _ bad crap food Oh, getting up at 5am doesnt help either

Training:
Cardio: 30 mins
Weights: Bis and Tris


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 18, 2004)

Morning Gorgeous


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 18, 2004)

Morning Miss Jill


----------



## Jill (Nov 18, 2004)

Hi boys!!! Boooooorrrrrrrrrrrrreeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeedddddddd at work....


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 18, 2004)

... so you put up xmas decorations already?  And the tree??  
Are you an xmas nut?


----------



## Jill (Nov 18, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> ... so you put up xmas decorations already?  And the tree??
> Are you an xmas nut?


Yes my house is all christmasy and cozy!!! I love it!

Aggghhh I jumped out of my car real quick cause I was illegally parked than ran into a store to pick up some pants and I pulled my friggin hip. OUCH! I also banged my knee on the corner of the counter at work. I am a walking disaster today. Geeze I am in pain


----------



## P-funk (Nov 18, 2004)

> I was soooooo hungry all day, I just wanted to eat...and eat, and eat!





LMAO....you were sooooo hungry and all you wanted to do was eat, eat and eat and the best you could do was 1700 cals?  LMAO


----------



## Jill (Nov 18, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> LMAO....you were sooooo hungry and all you wanted to do was eat, eat and eat and the best you could do was 1700 cals?  LMAO


TRUST ME...I wanted more

There is a post in Brits journal, your opinion Boss?


----------



## Jill (Nov 18, 2004)

Ok. I did it. I bought a jar of natty pb, and boy am I excited! The thoughts of pb have been keeping my mind busy for days!!!

SO, If I drop the 2 egg yolks a day I can afford 1-2T of pb. (I plan to weigh it to be 100% accurate) Im gonna try this "Pb", and see how it goes. I dont want to have to throw the jar out if it becomes a 'control' issue. I am just so friggin afraid of fat and peanuts!


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 18, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Ok. I did it. I bought a jar of natty pb, and boy am I excited! The thoughts of pb have been keeping my mind busy for days!!!
> 
> SO, If I drop the 2 egg yolks a day I can afford 1-2T of pb. (I plan to weigh it to be 100% accurate) Im gonna try this "Pb", and see how it goes. I dont want to have to throw the jar out if it becomes a 'control' issue. I am just so friggin afraid of fat and peanuts!


 WOO HOO!!! GOod luck darlin' -- youll be fine.


----------



## Jill (Nov 18, 2004)

11/18

M1: Protein, 2 ew's
M2: Protein, 2 ew's, 1/2C oats, 1/4C pumpkin
M3: 4oz chix, green beans, mixed veggies, 1/3C brown rice
M4: 4oz chix, lettuce, broccoli, few mini m&m's
M5: 8 ew's, 2T natty pb sf jello

1622 Cals
200P, 116C, 32F

Training:
Cardio: 40 mins
Weights: Leggies


----------



## Jenny (Nov 18, 2004)

Good job controlling the pb  I made myself stay away from the pb jar today after yesterdays fat loading


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 19, 2004)

Natural peanut butter is your friend !  

Morning Jill, you sexy thing you


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 19, 2004)

Hi Jillie - good morning!


----------



## Velvet (Nov 19, 2004)

Ya, I agree with Gary....PB is awesome, it's good for you AND it tastes great, can't say that about many food items can we?  But I totally understand your hesitancy..I went thru the same thing...but you'll realize that having it and enjoying it is worth using the self control and having it in the house!

Pb...   Happy Friday Jill!


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 19, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Ya, I agree with Gary....PB is awesome, it's good for you AND it tastes great, can't say that about many food items can we? But I totally understand your hesitancy..I went thru the same thing...but you'll realize that having it and enjoying it is worth using the self control and having it in the house!


  That's where i'm at right now with nat. pb. I'm finally keeping it the house and no terrible binge has resulted _yet_ (and I think I just won't! Finally!). 2 tbsp as part of my night time meal.

 Be strong Jilly! Confront the PB!


----------



## greekblondechic (Nov 19, 2004)

I hope you win the battle but remember, even if you don't...there will always be another jar out there ready and waiting to be Jill's jar of PB


----------



## Jill (Nov 19, 2004)

I did well with the pb yesterday It didnt taste as good as I though it would I really dont think it will be a problem,_ at all._

Day off....Going for blood work and to train


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 19, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> It didnt taste as good as I though it would I really dont think it will be a problem,_ at all._


 HAHAHAHAHAHA! Yeah well... nat. pb is an acquired taste for some. Having no sugar or salt in it changes the taste pretty drastically from what we're used to.

 Good luck at the doc's!


----------



## Jill (Nov 19, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> HAHAHAHAHAHA! Yeah well... nat. pb is an acquired taste for some. Having no sugar or salt in it changes the taste pretty drastically from what we're used to.
> 
> Good luck at the doc's!


I mixed it with splenda and sf jam


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 19, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> I mixed it with splenda and sf jam


 Hey that's ok... 

 Try mixing 2 tbsp of it with the FF cottage cheese (i do 4-6 oz.), sf choc syrup (just a smidgeon, is all you need) and a sprinkle of cinnamon. Mix it up with a spoon until it's pretty smooth. It's a pretty good night time meal. Protein and fats in a yummy little treat. You can put some splenda in it if you want, I don't really find that i need to.


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 19, 2004)

morning Miss Jill 
No work today ... excellent, so what are you shopping for? 
Is work busy with Xmas shoppers yet?


----------



## jstar (Nov 19, 2004)

Hi Jill!

Finally a slow(er) day at work so I was able to catch up on your journal. Looking super as always.  Xmas shopping today? I haven't even started yet  I live right near the mall so you'd think I would have gone by now 

Did you ever change your workout split? I am back to doing cardio (and loving it  )


----------



## Jill (Nov 19, 2004)

its all good Nt


----------



## BritChick (Nov 19, 2004)

Hey Jill are your curls natural? If so did you get your hair permanently straightened?
I get my curls straightened once every 6 months when I get a cut but it only lasts a day and I am way to impatient to do it myself!


----------



## Jill (Nov 19, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Hey Jill are your curls natural? If so did you get your hair permanently straightened?
> I get my curls straightened once every 6 months when I get a cut but it only lasts a day and I am way to impatient to do it myself!


I bought a flat iron. Its called a 'chi' iron, with a ceramic plate. You can buy them from salons/suppliers, or even online I guess. Dont pay more than $200 though-Ive seen them for around 3. You just need to shop around. It works soooooo good. I leave my hair straight for about a week, and just touch it up every am. I am blessed like you with annoying natural curly hair! The only thing is after doing cardio I sweat-so my roots start to go curly again!!! Thats why i touch it up


----------



## Jill (Nov 20, 2004)

Yesterday I was craving chocolate like a mad man!! Was at the drugstore, and actually put it in my basket and took it out 3 times....DIDNT buy it, which now looking back WAS a mistake. WHY??? Cause I ate all day long, clean, but too much. Lots of ext lean beef for dinner. 

NOW if I would have just had the friggin chocolate I would have satisfied my craving rather than nibbling on food all day.  I also didnt use fitday yesterday, so I didnt feel accountable for my meals Back to fitday today Oh, and maybe to the drugstore for that chocolate


----------



## BritChick (Nov 20, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> I bought a flat iron. Its called a 'chi' iron, with a ceramic plate. You can buy them from salons/suppliers, or even online I guess. Dont pay more than $200 though-Ive seen them for around 3. You just need to shop around. It works soooooo good. I leave my hair straight for about a week, and just touch it up every am. I am blessed like you with annoying natural curly hair! The only thing is after doing cardio I sweat-so my roots start to go curly again!!! Thats why i touch it up



Cool, thanks for the info.


----------



## BritChick (Nov 20, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Yesterday I was craving chocolate like a mad man!!



And as you and I well know mad men do love their chocolate!   
Have a great weekend Jill.


----------



## Jill (Nov 21, 2004)

Aggg ate chocolate and allsorts yesterday Why i ate shitty is beyond me. I felt sooooooo gross that after work at 6, I went and did 55mins of cardio...yesterday was supposed to be a rest day Obsessive much?

Soooo back on track today. My current goal is to drop another 7 pounds, by Jan 7. Ahhh, lets make it 5-with all this xmas chocolate and goodies Had a wicked ass chest workout this am and 1H of cardio-20 min run Am going to try running again, as long as my new cooperates Oh-went to bed last night at 9, and slept till 6. Felling refreshed


----------



## Jill (Nov 21, 2004)

11/21

M1: Protein, 2 ew's
M2: Protein, 2 ew's, 1/3C oats, 1/4C pumpkin
M3: 4oz chix, lettuce, baby carrots, 3 fish oil
M4: 10 ew's, 2T natty pb, sf jello
M5: 2-3oz ext lean beef, lettuce
M6: Protein, 2 ew's

1510 Cals
214P, 69C, 31F

Training:
Cardio: 1H
Weights: Chest


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 22, 2004)

Morning Jill


----------



## Velvet (Nov 22, 2004)

Good morning Jilly!  Ya, I've heard those chi irons are awesome..we have a girl here who goes and picks up a bunch from the States and sells them to co-workers lol  I should try it!


----------



## Jill (Nov 22, 2004)

Woke up this am...slept 7 hours still feel tired as hell....BUT I managed to make it to the gym at 5:45am to do back and run for 25 mins I feel so bloated and sick I cant even drink my coffee this am My guts are in pain. I *think* its because I ate protein 3X yesterday Ah well.

Have a great day peeps!


----------



## BritChick (Nov 22, 2004)

Hey, good girl for getting to the gym anyway.  Hope you feel better later on Jill.


----------



## greekblondechic (Nov 22, 2004)

Feel better soon honey!!!!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Nov 22, 2004)

Hey Jill- get better soon babe


----------



## Jill (Nov 22, 2004)

You ladies are way too sweet!


----------



## lakergirl (Nov 22, 2004)

Good Morning Jill!!

After losing my internet forever Ive got it back!! 

Now I can continue to log my progress for the IM comp.

You look GREAT btw, and your hair is gorgeous bot ways.. I love the straight look, its soo sophisticated.. but Curly? it is to die for, I wish I had it!!!

have a great day, and try not to eat as much protein today!


----------



## Jill (Nov 22, 2004)

11/22

M1: Protein, 2 ew's
M2: Protein, 2 ew's, 1/3C oats, 1/4C pumpkin
M3: 3oz chix, 1/3C brown rice, broccoli, 2 fish oil
M4: 4oz chix, lettuce, carrots
M5: 10 ew's, 1 ff cheese, salsa, lettuce, sf jello
M6: 8 ew's, 2T natty pb, 1T sf jam

1670 cals
217P, 98C, 32F

Stoopid pb is really increasing my daily totals Fuck I just bought another jar tonight so when this was is done I have back up Oh, I like ew's again 22 of em today

Training:
Cardio: 25 min run
Weights: Back


----------



## JLB001 (Nov 22, 2004)

Eggs and PB....MMM   do you mix those together?


----------



## Jill (Nov 22, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Eggs and PB....MMM   do you mix those together?


Nope. I ate my eggies in a white omlet, then just ate the pb out of a bowl with a spoon after I microwaved it for 30 seconds. Mixed it with jam Fuck 2T is not nearly enough


----------



## dalila (Nov 22, 2004)

Hi Jill!! 22 EW?? O dear, do I sense an addiction here?  My tummy starts bloating if I have more than 5 a day, you're lucky!!


----------



## klmclean (Nov 22, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Nope. I ate my eggies in a white omlet, then just ate the pb out of a bowl with a spoon after I microwaved it for 30 seconds. Mixed it with jam Fuck 2T is not nearly enough


Hey Jill
Try this:
3/4 cup dry oatmeal
1 scoop chocolate whey protien powder
1 tbsp peanut butter

Microwave 1 tbsp peanut butter in a bow, put the dry oats in the bowl next (don't cook them) mix the chocloate protien powder with 6 oz water and pour over the oatmeal and peanut butter and let stand for 10 min. Yummy!
Chop up a small banana on top if you like. I had this today and it was like a peanut butter and banana sandwhich


----------



## Velvet (Nov 23, 2004)

klmclean said:
			
		

> Hey Jill
> Try this:
> 3/4 cup dry oatmeal
> 1 scoop chocolate whey protien powder
> ...




  Yummy!

Good morning Jilly!


----------



## klmclean (Nov 23, 2004)

Morning Jill  

 Thanks again for the advice last night


----------



## ncgirl21 (Nov 23, 2004)

Morning Jill!! Don't worry about the slight increase in cals, it's coming from good fats   

Try mixing in some FF sour cream with your peanut butter, it doesn't change the taste but gives you more of a creamier consitency and you get more.


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 23, 2004)

morning Jill


----------



## Jill (Nov 23, 2004)

Hi all!! 

Your welcome KC-thanks for the recipe, I will try it real soon!!!!

*OMG ANDREA!!!!!!!!!!!* You are the recipe queen I sware!!! Im going to try 1T pb mixed with 1T of ff sc-I have a container in the fridge! You are one smart chica!!! ARe you sure it tastes the same......*?*

My leggies are sore from running. Just had a wicked workout Bis/Tris a run and the crosstrainer. Was at the gym for 2.5 hours Day off from work!


----------



## dalila (Nov 23, 2004)

hi Jill! 2.5 hours in the gym? wow girl!! You really have wicked stamina!! Do you workout with a PT?


----------



## Jill (Nov 23, 2004)

dalila said:
			
		

> Do you workout with a PT?


I wish


----------



## Jill (Nov 23, 2004)

11/23

M1: 1/4C oats, protein
M2: 1/3C oats, protein, 2 ew's
M3: 9ew's, carrots, sf ff jello pudding
M4: 6.5oz salmon, lettuce, cukes, broccoli, carrots, sf jello
M5: 4oz chix, peppers, zuks, 2T nat pb, 1T ff sc, 1T sf jam <---the first 2 mixed together, heated for a bout 30 secs, then topped with sf jam. The pb's consistency turn into what resembles a reese pb cup!

1630 Cals
185P, 118C, 36F

Training:
Cardio: 50 mins
Weighs: Bis & Tris


----------



## Velvet (Nov 24, 2004)

Diet's looking great Jilly..happy Hump Day!


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 24, 2004)

Hi Jill! 

 Damn, now i want some PB.


----------



## Jill (Nov 24, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Hi Jill!
> 
> Damn, now i want some PB.


I think I may cut back to only 1T or none. My weight went up at bit, and I havent changed anything else except switched egg yolks for pb  I have been bloated for like 4 days. Holding water like a blimp  I cant figure it out. Hopefully I am getting my period. Who knows-I havent for like 6 months, just went for blood work last week.


----------



## sara (Nov 24, 2004)

Jill- You might be bloated for many reasons.. one reason might be you stressed about your period.. 
Try not to think about the bloating and your period and you should be back to normal
as long as you following the same plan, you dont need to worry about gaining fat. you can drop the water weight over night


----------



## jstar (Nov 24, 2004)

I wish I bought ff sour cream when I was at the store last weekend. I almost did. Are you sure mixing it w/ PB tastes good? I better not...might be too good if it tastes like a reeses without the chocolate 

6 mos w/o your friend?  I just posted in Sara's journal about how I lost mine for a few months when I was a teen b/c I was doing lots of cardio and lowered my cals. I am sure your body will adjust though and it will be fine. Nothing to worry about as long as it comes back soon. For now I would take extra calcium for your bones.


----------



## klmclean (Nov 24, 2004)

Hey Jill

There's nothing worse than being bloate. I retain a ton of water all the time. I'm actually going to the doctor next month to see what's up with that  I was told it could be a sign of hypertension or a heart problem  (hope not).  I lost my monthly visitor when I was in highschool for six months due to not eating enough, but who knows, there could be a million reasons why yours has disappeared. It's good that you're going to check it out


----------



## Jill (Nov 24, 2004)

Thanks girlies, I think I am eating enough. This bloating is getting to be really annoying.

J-star-try the pb and ff sc, its really good. Add a pinch of splenda too


----------



## jstar (Nov 24, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Thanks girlies, I think I am eating enough. This bloating is getting to be really annoying.
> 
> J-star-try the pb and ff sc, its really good. Add a pinch of splenda too



Okay I will  Do you put it in the microwave at all?


----------



## Jill (Nov 24, 2004)

jstar said:
			
		

> Okay I will  Do you put it in the microwave at all?


Yes-take a spoon or 2 of pb, and a spoon or 2 of ff sc-put into a bowl. Microwave till melted, then mix together and add splenda


----------



## sara (Nov 24, 2004)

I know the writer of this book, she had the same problem that we having now and she took care of it 

http://www.4naturalfitness.com


----------



## Jill (Nov 24, 2004)

11/24

M1: Protein, 2 ew's
M2: Protein, 2 ew's, 1/4C pumpkin, 1/3C oats
M3: 3oz chix, zuks, peppers, 1/2T nat pb, 1 rice cake
M4: 4oz chix, lettuce, 2 rice cakes, 1T nat pb
M5: 1 rice cake, 1/2T nat pb
M6: 10 ew's, 1 ff cheese, salsa, 1T nat pb, sf jello

1500 Cals
181P, 92C, 35F 
 Way too much nat pb today

Training
Cardio: 45 mins
Weighst: Abbies


----------



## klmclean (Nov 24, 2004)

Good night Jill. I hope you're feeling better tomorrow


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Nov 24, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> 1500 Cals
> 181P, 92C, 35F
> Way too much nat pb today



Nahh... Don't beat yourself up!! It is really not that bad - only 3 tbs (about 25-27g of fat) and your calorie count is still excellent and I think you needed more fats in your diet anyway! 

 

Keep it up!


----------



## Velvet (Nov 25, 2004)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Nahh... Don't beat yourself up!! It is really not that bad - only 3 tbs (about 25-27g of fat) and your calorie count is still excellent and I think you needed more fats in your diet anyway!
> 
> 
> 
> Keep it up!



I totally agree with emma on this...I average about 2 - 3 tb a day myself....and Jilly it's something to look forward to when you eat a limited diet like us!!  Good morning


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 25, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> I totally agree with emma on this...I average about 2 - 3 tb a day myself....and Jilly it's something to look forward to when you eat a limited diet like us!! Good morning


My turn !  Back before I switched over to fish oil  Iwas doing 2-3 tbsp of Nat pb a day also.  Enjoy it  

Morning Jill


----------



## BritChick (Nov 25, 2004)

Good morning Jill.


----------



## Jill (Nov 25, 2004)

You ladies are all sweet! I am still scared of that much pb

Skipping leggies today and going to run stairs!! Hopefully I can burn off all of those rice cakes and pb from yesterday!


----------



## greekblondechic (Nov 25, 2004)

Do you put pb on turkey too? 

I got the peanut butter jelly time song stuck in my head now!


----------



## Jill (Nov 25, 2004)

You mean peanuuuuuuuut...peanut butter JELLY??? Bitch j/k

I dont put pb on turkey I just eat in a bowl


----------



## greekblondechic (Nov 25, 2004)

http://www.ebaumsworld.com/peanutbutter.shtml


----------



## greekblondechic (Nov 25, 2004)

Peanut butter jelly peanut butter jelly peanut butter jelly with a baseball bat!   

Now break it down and freeze!!!! 

Now tic tac toe let's go! 

FREESTYLE freestyle my style freestyle your style!


----------



## Jill (Nov 25, 2004)

You are a hoot Greeky!  My song is from sesamee street


----------



## greekblondechic (Nov 25, 2004)

Jilly did you ever check out the cereal bawkz link I posted in my journal a week or so ago?


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 25, 2004)

Good morning my fellow city slicker 

How are all things in your world?

Did you see the newest addition to our family?  I put pics in my gallery.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 25, 2004)

god that avi is smoking!!!


----------



## Jill (Nov 25, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> god that avi is smoking!!!


Thanks 

Yes NT-I saw your cute little puppy!! We cant have animals here, Steve is allergic

Did 2420 stairs today!!! 40 mins and I am drained. AND Ive cleaned house for 2 hours. Off to get a massage and a facial


----------



## Jill (Nov 25, 2004)

Merry Christmas!!!!!


----------



## Velvet (Nov 25, 2004)

WOW   Very pretty Jilly, I like the ribbons!!  I also like that picture you have beside the tree..that would look great in my place too


----------



## kim (Nov 25, 2004)

Nice Christmas picture Jill    Now we only need the snow.  I WANT SNOW


----------



## klmclean (Nov 25, 2004)

Beautiful tree  How was the massage?  I've been meaning to get one myself. Are they as good as everyone says?


----------



## Jill (Nov 25, 2004)

I love my tree KC!!! Thanks!! The massage was ahhhhhh relaxing and great. She said my right leg is way more muscular than my left-probably cause of my bunk knee Oh and that my back was very tense, what else is new!

Kim I'll send the snow to you!! Where you from??? Im liking this warm November, and no snow!


----------



## Jill (Nov 25, 2004)

11/25

M1: 1 rice cake, 1T sf jam, protein, 2 ew's
M2: Protein, 2 ew's, 1/3C oats, 1/4C pumpkin
M3: 1T nat pb, certs
M4: 1C ew's, 2 ff cheese, salsa, 1 ww tortilla, broccoli
M5: 5oz chix, lettuce, salsa, sf jello/sf ff jello pudding

1637 Cals
170P, 168C, 25F

I included my certs in my cals...NOT GOING TO BE EATING THEM ANYMORE. Sugar...bad bad bad.  Getting lazy, tired of cracking eggs. Bought the cartons of whites today

Training:
Cardio/Weights: 40-45 mins stair running, walking, limping up. My leggies are already killing me!


----------



## greekblondechic (Nov 25, 2004)

Get the stronger smaller mints


----------



## Jill (Nov 25, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> Get the stronger smaller mints


I buy the fruit flavored ones and eat them like candy they are gone for good now


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 25, 2004)

Hey there Jill. Nice Avi  So your already decorated?!?! I don't decorate for Christmas. Just dropping in to see how your doing, it's been awhile


----------



## greekblondechic (Nov 25, 2004)

That is a pretty tree and a nice looking house.  My twinnie has style!


----------



## Velvet (Nov 26, 2004)

Good morning Jilly   Don't they have sf certs there?  I can mail you some 

Your dinner sounds yummy...like an egg burrito eh?    

Guess what?  I straightened my hair last night with my friend's CHI iron..took me 1 1/2 hours     I like it but it's waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay too high maintenance for me!


----------



## Jill (Nov 26, 2004)

Heya Rock

We both have _style_ sis

VE-The chi works great eh? I havce been doing my hair straight more than curly now It takes a while the first time (your hair is very long) but now you can leave it for almost a week! I am quitting certs for good now-thanks for the offer ANd you are right, egg whites, ff cheese, salsa, all rolled up in a tortilla!

This mornin' I am sore. I am very sore. SO sore I cant even begin to explain it. My ass, calves, quads, hips...Anything below my belly button is in PAIN!!! Like VE said a while back, where you have to use your 2 hands to sit yourself down on the toliet, I can barely SIT on the toilet Those stairs yesterday really kicked my ass, literaly.


----------



## Velvet (Nov 26, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Heya Rock
> 
> We both have _style_ sis
> 
> ...




Hee hee, sounds like you had a great workout then!!!!!  

Oh and the hair..I had to put like a whole can of static gaurd in it to tame the winter flyaway's lol  I'll have to get a pic taken..I'm quite impressed with how straight my hair is tho!!


----------



## jstar (Nov 26, 2004)

Static guard...what a great idea Velvet  I am going to straigten my hair tonight with my Chi for my HS reunion. It does take a while but it lasts! 

Jill what did you get that sore from? the sprinting?? Anyways you are kicking ass, your own ass  way to go!!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 26, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Kim I'll send the snow to you!! Where you from??? Im liking this warm November, and no snow!





Jill, did you decorate that tree yourself?  I see they had one at Zellers with the ribbons that comes all decorated - and it's remote, so you take it out of the box, hit the button and in mere minutes a fully decorated and lighted tree.


----------



## Jill (Nov 26, 2004)

My mom and Steves mom helped me decorate That would be nice to have a tree already decorated though NT

Jstar-Im in pain...I did the stairs yesterday. 245 10 times!!! It really did kick my ass


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 26, 2004)

Well I'm considering it ... but it's a $250 kick in the wallet.  

You guys did a really good job!


----------



## Jill (Nov 26, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> Well I'm considering it ... but it's a $250 kick in the wallet.
> 
> You guys did a really good job!


I was hung over that day-they put the whole thing together, the lights and the ribbons-I just hung the decorations

If I were to buy a new tree I would probably get one with the lights already on it-$250 is not bad if its already decorated But...I could also find alot of better things to spend 250, than a fake tree But hey-Its christmas, and it will last may years, right?


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 26, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> I was hung over that day-they put the whole thing together, the lights and the ribbons-I just hung the decorations
> 
> If I were to buy a new tree I would probably get one with the lights already on it-$250 is not bad if its already decorated But...I could also find alot of better things to spend 250, than a fake tree But hey-Its christmas, and it will last may years, right?




  hung over and doing a little decorating 

you bet there is something better to spend $250 on, but like you said, it's xmas and I will get over ruled on any type of decision that involved not getting a tree, so I just conform and it will all be over shortly.


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 26, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Merry Christmas!!!!!


 Oh i love it!  All of it! Loooove the ribbons! what a pretty idea! Damn! You people make christmas infectuous. hahahaha!


----------



## greekblondechic (Nov 26, 2004)

Hi Jilly! I did a bunch of shopping.. FOR MYSELF today  Got three pairs of work pants, 1 pair of jeans, a poncho, a pair of sweats, a cute casual skirt, a halter top and a short sleeve top.  I did pretty good no? 

Does the CHI take longer than a regular flat iron?  I always blow dry my hair as straight and dry as I can first and then use a flat iron, usually doesnt take THAT long, mostly the drying takes long


----------



## kim (Nov 26, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Kim I'll send the snow to you!! Where you from??? Im liking this warm November, and no snow!



Hi, Jill, I'm from Montreal and my cottage is 25 minutes from Mont-Tremblant Skying Station. I don't know if you have heard about Mont-Tremblant. But I know that there are some American's that just fly up Québec, Mont-Tremblant for some skying.     The only thing that really S......K here, is that when it's cold, IT'S PRETTY DAWN COLD, could go something around -40 degre Celsius.


----------



## Jill (Nov 27, 2004)

11/26

M1: 1/4C oats, protein, 2 ew's, sf jam
M2: 1/3C oats, protein, 2 ew's, canned pumpkin
M3: 4oz chix, 1/3C brown rice, broccoli, salsa
M4: 4oz chix, lettuce, carrots, salsa
M5: 10 ew's, sf jello, LOTS natty pb.....too much(3-4T). 1 jar went into the garbage last night. I still have the 'grosser' jar in the fridge-not much of a temptation 

Training:
Cardio: 40 mins
Weights: Shoulders

Still sooooooooooooooooooooo sore from the stairs I can barely walk


----------



## sara (Nov 27, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> 11/26
> 
> 
> M5: 10 ew's, sf jello, LOTS natty pb.....too much(3-4T). 1 jar went into the garbage last night. I still have the 'grosser' jar in the fridge-not much of a temptation


Same here Jill, Mom offered to get me some peanuts, PB since Im having more EFA in my diet now.. but, I don't think it would be a good idea, I might just get myself in trouble  

*You mind me ask you what type of whey protein you using*?


----------



## sara (Nov 27, 2004)

The only time I think I can allow myself some nuts is when Im out of the house


----------



## simbh (Nov 27, 2004)

try half a cup of almonds ... good protein source . Of course , there is some fat in that , but its good fat . If it can fit in your diet , it would be good for you. Of course ,natural almonds 

Oh ya , and since its my first time posting on your journal , good luck and keep up that good work jill


----------



## Jill (Nov 27, 2004)

sara said:
			
		

> Same here Jill, Mom offered to get me some peanuts, PB since Im having more EFA in my diet now.. but, I don't think it would be a good idea, I might just get myself in trouble
> 
> *You mind me ask you what type of whey protein you using*?


http://www.nxcare.com/prod_detail.php?id=4


----------



## Jill (Nov 27, 2004)

simbh said:
			
		

> try half a cup of almonds ... good protein source . Of course , there is some fat in that , but its good fat . If it can fit in your diet , it would be good for you. Of course ,natural almonds
> 
> Oh ya , and since its my first time posting on your journal , good luck and keep up that good work jill


Thanks for the tip, and welcome to my journal! I saw your before and after pics, amazing!!!! Any tips???

Please visit anytime!


----------



## simbh (Nov 27, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Thanks for the tip, and welcome to my journal! I saw your before and after pics, amazing!!!! Any tips???
> 
> Please visit anytime!


Well , my main problem when I was obese is that I hate my emotions (I dont know if you know what I mean here) and when I ate , I hate junk food.

What I did to loose the weight was a lot of cardio and I reduced my calories income and ate better. Sometimes I shoulda ate a bit more though it was a bit drastic , but oh well . I was just 13-14 when I lost that weight , so I did what I thought was best. 

You seem pretty fit as you are right now though . Id say to continue what youre doing and if you really want too loose fat try to aim for some cardio try to aim for a 150-160 hearth rate and go on with that diet . It seems pretty good to me , try to squeeze some cottage cheese with fruits in there if you can , its really low fat and has plenty of proteins .



But , like I already said , you look very good as it is  .


----------



## BritChick (Nov 27, 2004)

Good morning Jill... have a great weekend!


----------



## klmclean (Nov 27, 2004)

Hi Jill, how's your weekend going?


----------



## sara (Nov 27, 2004)

Looks like a yummy protein shake


----------



## Jill (Nov 28, 2004)

11/27

M1: 1/3C oats, protein, 2 ew's, 1/4c pumpkin
M2: 4oz chix, 1/3C brown rice, broccoli
M3: Pizza, gingerbread man, chocolate
M4: Pizza, 2 xmas oranges, bite of trioplex

12341676453 cals

Feeling bloated and icky today. 

Training:
REST!


----------



## klmclean (Nov 28, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> 12341676453 cals


I think that might be a bit of an exageration in the calorie department  

Don't feel bad Jill, you should see what fell into my mouth this weekend.  I know I definately exceeded 12341676453 calories


----------



## simbh (Nov 28, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> 11/27
> 
> M1: 1/3C oats, protein, 2 ew's, 1/4c pumpkin
> M2: 4oz chix, 1/3C brown rice, broccoli
> ...


Its ok to cheat  I eat once a week , one dish that I really love that I know isnt healthy ... Last week I ate a pizza too . It was good as hell , and I was even more motivated the day after .Anyways , it was thanksgiving , sometimes you have to join em if you cant beat em  Rest well , and you should be in excellent shape tomorrow


----------



## Jill (Nov 28, 2004)

simbh said:
			
		

> Last week I ate a pizza too . It was good as hell , and I was even more motivated the day after



Isnt that the truth


----------



## Jill (Nov 28, 2004)

11/28

M1: Protein, 2 ew's
M2: 1C ew's, 2 ew's, 1 ff cheese, 1 ww tortilla, salsa
M3: 4oz chix, salsa, lettuce, broccoli
M4: 6-7oz salmon, broccoli, ff cheese, sf jello
-isty bitsy christmas orange About the size of a golf ball
M5: 1C ew's, 2 ew's, lettuce, sf ff jello pudding

1533 Cals
215P, 97C, 23F

Training:
Cardio: 40 mins
Weights: Chest


----------



## aggies1ut (Nov 28, 2004)

Christmas oranges...how cute. 

They are actually Clementines, a cross between a sweet orange and a mandarin orange. They look like tangerines.


----------



## Jenny (Nov 29, 2004)

I love clementines!  It's such a big thing during christmas in sweden. I like um a little sour, not too sweet  Will eat those instead of chocolate when I go home, though we do have some amazing tasting chocolate in sweden  My roomies had some of the chocolate my mom sent and they were like "wowzaaa, reeses aint nothing! " 

Happy monday


----------



## Velvet (Nov 29, 2004)

Good morning Jilly   Do anything exciting on the weekend..well besides eating chocolate


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 29, 2004)

Hi Jill!  So what's up girl? Whatcha got planned today?


  Yum... clementines are awesome. Don't know that i'd choose them over chocolate, though, Jenny! hahaha!


----------



## simbh (Nov 29, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Hi Jill!  So what's up girl? Whatcha got planned today?
> 
> 
> Yum... clementines are awesome. Don't know that i'd choose them over chocolate, though, Jenny! hahaha!


Try clementines in chocolate fondue   Only if you feel like tasting something good, try at your own risk  . Dont blame me because its not healthy yet soo good .


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 29, 2004)

simbh said:
			
		

> Try clementines in chocolate fondue  Only if you feel like tasting something good, try at your own risk  . Dont blame me because its not healthy yet soo good .


 Simbh, you're EVIL. EVIL i say.


----------



## Jill (Nov 29, 2004)

All this chit-chat in my journal-I feel so popular

Steve is on his second box of oranges-they are tiny cute and real tasty. Ive only had a couple in total-I dont feel guilty whatsoever cause thery are healthy They may not taste better than chocolate (thanks for the candy reminder simbh you little bugger )

No work today! Getting ready to go train back and cardio Then i have to get my car looked at-some friggin service light is on. Oh and get a bunch of junk from wallymart, and I may go to the mall and get some x-mas shopping done


----------



## BritChick (Nov 29, 2004)

Good morning Jill, hope you enjoy you day off... beware of those crazy Christmas shoppers they're already starting to get a bit frisky.


----------



## klmclean (Nov 29, 2004)

Hi Jill 

How was your shopping adventure today? Did you get anything good?
Oh, yes, I meant to ask you. You mentioned in one of your posts that you use PVL vanilla protien powder, that's what I'm using right now too, totally love the stuff. Have you tried the peanut butter chocolate oneby PVL?  I just ordered a chocolate peanut butter one online that Velvet recommended to me, it's called Perfect Whey, but I can get the PVL protien powder at GNC (they're just out of the choc/peanut butter one right now)  I was just wondering what it tastes like.


----------



## Velvet (Nov 30, 2004)

Good morning Jill Dawling   What's the plan for today?


----------



## Jill (Nov 30, 2004)

KC-The only PVL whey gourmet I have right now is straw/banana, and raspberry. I have had several flavors, except I find their protein has a lot of 'fillers' Currently Im using Iso Xp, and love it!!!

Got some xmas shopping done yesterday-Steve is spoiled let me tell you Am I nuts to spend $250 on 1 pair of jeans?? And thats only a small part of his gifts

Ok...I need help peeps. Friggin help. I ate like SHIT again yesterday....Lets not even talk about what I ate I feel like a failure these last few fucking days. I need to do something NOW. I sware someone could pop me with a pin right now I need to be in a bathing suit in 5.5 weeks...aggggggg. Maybe a new journal or something??? Is it even friggin possible to achieve any fat loss with christmas around the fucking corner?

Supposed to do armies, but changed to leggies this am-I have plenty of carbies in my system to fuel my workout


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 30, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> KC-The only PVL whey gourmet I have right now is straw/banana, and raspberry. I have had several flavors, except I find their protein has a lot of 'fillers' Currently Im using Iso Xp, and love it!!!
> 
> Got some xmas shopping done yesterday-Steve is spoiled let me tell you Am I nuts to spend $250 on 1 pair of jeans?? And thats only a small part of his gifts
> 
> ...


 
Jill, 

You know it is possible   I have done it  so I know you can. As a matter of fact when I started all this clean eating and exercise stuff it was Nov. just before thanksgiving. 

start fresh today and don't beat yourself up


----------



## Velvet (Nov 30, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Jill,
> 
> You know it is possible   I have done it  so I know you can. As a matter of fact when I started all this clean eating and exercise stuff it was Nov. just before thanksgiving.
> 
> start fresh today and don't beat yourself up



Exactly!  5.5 weeks is a long time, and don't forget you're retaining water from the crap you ate so you'll drop that weight in a few days of eating clean.  You know you can do it...we know you can do it and, yes, I think a new journal would be like having a fresh start and a new outlook!  Anyhooo, where are you going in 5.5 weeks?? Can I come????


----------



## ncgirl21 (Nov 30, 2004)

Don't feel bad Jillie, I ate like shit Thursday through Sunday, maybe you just need a little mental break. I knew I was going to take Thanksgiving weekend off though so I didn't feel bad about doing so.  I'll do the same the weekend of Christmas- Friday through Monday will be time off in my book.  It probably helped you too, strict dieting is hard on your body all the time.  

$250 on one pair of jeans!! They better be dipped in Platinum!!!!!!!     I've never payed more than $140 for a pair (Abercrombie) and I absolutly LOVED those jeans so it was worth it. Usually I just spend $50-100 a pair. But those are girl jeans so I'm not sure about guys, I would assume about the same amount.  But, I'm talking US funds too.  But, you love Steve so I'm sure he's worth it.   

Hey- try this:  mix together the PB and sour cream like usual.  Add in some SF cocoa powder and a pack of splenda.  Then mix in 1/2 cup of puffed wheat or puffed rice cereal (about 25 cals for 1/2 a cup) or you could use the Puffed Kashi.  Mix it together really good, roll in a ball on wax paper, stick in the freezer until it's not hot anymore and it's hard.  Eat!! It's like a healthy rice krispie treat.


----------



## Jenny (Nov 30, 2004)

Hey Jill,

Sorry your eating hasn't been where you want it to be. It is possible to lose over Christmas. I did last year. Just don't buy any of the candy. There's a great and inspirational article in the new Oxygen that you should read. It's called "take another look" and is on page 58. Take a deep breath and relax. Yes, you ate bad and yes you feel like crap about it. But you can change it now. Forgive yourself for the bad eating days, and start on a new ball. I don't think starting a new journal will help, this is all in your head sweetie. If you just get one good eating day down you'll feel so much better. The bloat will start to dissapear and you'll feel better about yourself. Maybe you should do some reading in the books that helped you in the past. I had a rough thanksgiving break myself, it's so hard to find a middle way between "I need to relax and enjoy some treats" and "How the hell could I let myself go like this, I'm a worthless piece of fat". I know exactly how you're feeling Jill, but you need to remember that you're a beautiful and wonderful human being. What you weigh is not who you are (this I've been working hard on realising lately). We really need to relax and realise how beautiful we are, it's when we have this peace we can enjoy life, eat healthy and be the best we can be 

Start over today. Take a deep breath, relax, make peace with yourself  I'm here if you need to talk, I'm struggling with the same things


----------



## ncgirl21 (Nov 30, 2004)

Jenny said:
			
		

> Hey Jill,
> 
> Sorry your eating hasn't been where you want it to be. It is possible to lose over Christmas. I did last year. Just don't buy any of the candy. There's a great and inspirational article in the new Oxygen that you should read. It's called "take another look" and is on page 58. Take a deep breath and relax. Yes, you ate bad and yes you feel like crap about it. But you can change it now. Forgive yourself for the bad eating days, and start on a new ball. I don't think starting a new journal will help, this is all in your head sweetie. If you just get one good eating day down you'll feel so much better. The bloat will start to dissapear and you'll feel better about yourself. Maybe you should do some reading in the books that helped you in the past. I had a rough thanksgiving break myself, it's so hard to find a middle way between "I need to relax and enjoy some treats" and "How the hell could I let myself go like this, I'm a worthless piece of fat". I know exactly how you're feeling Jill, but you need to remember that you're a beautiful and wonderful human being. What you weigh is not who you are (this I've been working hard on realising lately). We really need to relax and realise how beautiful we are, it's when we have this peace we can enjoy life, eat healthy and be the best we can be
> 
> Start over today. Take a deep breath, relax, make peace with yourself  I'm here if you need to talk, I'm struggling with the same things



Awesome post   

She's right Jill- both you and Jenny are amazingly gorgeous and most girls would kill to look like either one of you so dust it off and start fresh!!


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 30, 2004)

Jenny said:
			
		

> Hey Jill,
> 
> Sorry your eating hasn't been where you want it to be. It is possible to lose over Christmas....


 Yeah, what _she_ said.

 Come on, Jilly. 

 It's not the end of the world. The holidays are tough to diet through. You're a strong girl. 

 If you get a flat tire on a road trip, you don't cancel the road trip, you fix the flat and keep driving, right? So fix that flat!


----------



## simbh (Nov 30, 2004)

You can do it Jill... Think big ! (sloagan of a pupolar movie here in quebec) or is it small ?

Don't worry , youre not alone in this . Picture a guy whos at university and his exams are almost over and then comes xmas. So , parties , parties and food in short . But Im so focused on my goal , I dont mind being sober when all my friends are drunk . In short , if I can do it , Im sure you can do it Jill 

If you need a new journal to get you going , go for it !

Oh ya , just a quick question like that . What color is your hair right now ? Blond or brown ?

Oh , maybe red and green for Xmas ?


----------



## greekblondechic (Nov 30, 2004)

Take a look at how far you've come, both physically and mentally, and then tell me you are a failure.   You are quite the success my dear, you have to realize this in order to continue succeeding! Bloat goes away EASY.  Get on that treadie and sweat it off princess, you are doing just fine, we all overate for the past few days-week.. but it's ok, no actual harm done.


----------



## bulletproof1 (Nov 30, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Ok...I need help peeps. Friggin help. I ate like SHIT again yesterday....Lets not even talk about what I ate I feel like a failure these last few fucking days. I need to do something NOW. I sware someone could pop me with a pin right now I need to be in a bathing suit in 5.5 weeks...aggggggg. Maybe a new journal or something??? Is it even friggin possible to achieve any fat loss with christmas around the fucking corner?



im replying to everything except steve and his fuckin jeans   

its so obvious jill needs me to calm her ass down   
so you ate like shit a couple days ... big deal. i ate so many friggin cals last week the calculator wouldnt even compute it all.    sure i felt guilty for a while      but who cares? i just keep my goals in mind and look at the cheats as sanity breaks. 1 meal or 1 day doesnt ruin a whole week. every moment is a new beginning.


----------



## greekblondechic (Nov 30, 2004)

And one week doesn't ruin a whole month, and one month doesn't ruin a whole year, and so on!!!!!! Put it into perspective girlie!


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 30, 2004)

simbh said:
			
		

> Oh , maybe red and green for Xmas ?



I'm the only one who does the seasonal hair thing


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 30, 2004)

Morning Jill


----------



## simbh (Nov 30, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> I'm the only one who does the seasonal hair thing


Maybe I should let my beard grow and (I dont know how to spell this , I know it sounds just like die) change it from black to white   Santy claus


----------



## klmclean (Nov 30, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> KC-The only PVL whey gourmet I have right now is straw/banana, and raspberry. I have had several flavors, except I find their protein has a lot of 'fillers' Currently Im using Iso Xp, and love it!!!
> 
> Got some xmas shopping done yesterday-Steve is spoiled let me tell you Am I nuts to spend $250 on 1 pair of jeans?? And thats only a small part of his gifts
> 
> ...


Hi Jill
Thanks for the info re: PVL. didn't notice it was loaded with fillers, perhaps I'll stick with the  Perfect Whey I just ordered.
I started eating crap Friday night at my girlie get together and haven't stopped! If you noticed I have no meal plans posted in my  journal for the last 4 days because I'm too disgusted with myself to put down what I've been eating. So depressing, I know, but it's just a little set back. We'll get back on track. I'm freaking out about Christmas coming too, so many temptations around and so many places to go and people to see, there's just no escaping it. I guess it's up to us to measure some self control (as hard as it is). My best friend is coming in for two weeks so I know that's going to be another thing to worry about, more going out, more drinking opportunities, more dinner parties. AHHHH! I feel your frustration. We can do it. We'll help eachother, okay? That's what we're here for   At least we're still getting our asses to gym


----------



## Jill (Nov 30, 2004)

I dont even know where to start.....Thanks to each and everyone one of you who entered my journal today. So many of you, so much love. I really dont know how I can thank all of you. I dont think its possible

Reading some of these lasts post brought me to tears. I dont think I am mad at myself for eating bad, just at the fact i lost control Today is a new day....I have been in a pissy cranky mood allllll day I think I am tired at food running my life....I need to now think hard at how I want to change.

Somedays without all ya here at IM I dont know what Id do. Thanks  Tomorrow is a new day.


----------



## Jill (Nov 30, 2004)

Sim, my hair is naturally brown, I have a tonne of different colored highlights in it


----------



## simbh (Nov 30, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Sim, my hair is naturally brown, I have a tonne of different colored highlights in it


Awww  , its so hard to keep track of girl's hair colour ... It gets me so confused.

It was my pleasure to give you a big  ! , especially to a beautifull girl like yourself


----------



## dalila (Nov 30, 2004)

hey there Jill, you look great babes, don't let some stupid candy tempt you to get off the track. Like you said it yourself, nothing tastest as good as looking good feels!! Always remember that.

And I don't think you should start a new journal, it would mean that everytime you went a little off the road it was a big mistake and it required starting anew. And it's not, it's just life, some days you'll be great and some days not so great, but as long as you are great most of the times, that's great! Hahahah Now go ahead and hit me on the head for saying great so many times!


----------



## simbh (Nov 30, 2004)

Like tony the tiger would say , they're greeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaaatt


----------



## sara (Nov 30, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Maybe a new journal or something??? Is it even friggin possible to achieve any fat loss with christmas around the fucking corner?



*YES!!!!! * If Im working on it, so can you  Remember this, we dont need to treat ourselves this christmas with food


----------



## Jill (Nov 30, 2004)

sara said:
			
		

> *YES!!!!! * If Im working on it, so can you  Remember this, we dont need to treat ourselves this christmas with food


How about shopping then???

Greeeeeat!!! Sillys!


----------



## Jill (Nov 30, 2004)

Thanks D


----------



## sara (Nov 30, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> How about shopping then???
> 
> Greeeeeat!!! Sillys!


Yeah.. I guess we can go shopping for cute  clothes that dont fit us *yet*but they will 4 weeks from now


----------



## sara (Nov 30, 2004)

hon.. we have 4 WEEKS!!!!!!! we can accomplish alot in these coming 4 weeks


----------



## simbh (Nov 30, 2004)

Dont worry Jill , most of us here want to keep a good line even during Xmas , youre not alone in this 

Oh ya , I just read something today while I was taking my bath in mens health. They say that people who feel guilty about not going to the gym or eating something wrong are less likely to do eat it or more likely to go to the gym ... Having said that , I recommend to use it with precaution. Always leave place for a little treat of course . Its nothing new to me , but it could help you.


----------



## klmclean (Dec 1, 2004)

Good morning Jill  


Remember today's a new day, have a great one


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 1, 2004)

Here is something to brighten you up Jill


----------



## Velvet (Dec 1, 2004)

klmclean said:
			
		

> Hi Jill
> Thanks for the info re: PVL. didn't notice it was loaded with fillers, perhaps I'll stick with the  Perfect Whey I just ordered.
> I started eating crap Friday night at my girlie get together and haven't stopped! If you noticed I have no meal plans posted in my  journal for the last 4 days because I'm too disgusted with myself to put down what I've been eating. So depressing, I know, but it's just a little set back. We'll get back on track. I'm freaking out about Christmas coming too, so many temptations around and so many places to go and people to see, there's just no escaping it. I guess it's up to us to measure some self control (as hard as it is). My best friend is coming in for two weeks so I know that's going to be another thing to worry about, more going out, more drinking opportunities, more dinner parties. AHHHH! I feel your frustration. We can do it. We'll help eachother, okay? That's what we're here for   At least we're still getting our asses to gym


At least be strict between those christmas get togethers..to minimize the damage..you think it's ok to splurge here and there, but it does add up..I've put on weight thinking that it's ok, cause of 'so and so reason'  Have the yummies on christmas, and at your dinner parties..but at all other times, stay strict and focused k?


----------



## Velvet (Dec 1, 2004)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Here is something to brighten you up Jill


awwwwwwwwwww, I remember doing that with Michael..very cute Iain!


Good morning Jilly    It's DECEMBER 1st!!!  WE can officially start counting down to christmas


----------



## ncgirl21 (Dec 1, 2004)

Good Morning Hun!! I hope your day is going better today


----------



## Jill (Dec 1, 2004)

11/30

M1: Protein, 2 ew's
M2: Protein, pumpkin, 2 ew's, 1/3C oats
M3: 3oz chix, carrots
M4: 3oz chix, lettuce, salsa, broccoli
M5: 3oz chix, lettuce, salsa
M6: 1C ew's, 2 ew's, lettuce, sf ff jello pudding

1428 cals
191P, 103C, 15F

Training:
Cardio: 53 mins
Weights: Leggies


----------



## Jill (Dec 1, 2004)

ID-you totally made my day Now I really want one!

Yesterday went allright. Lower carb again today and tomorrow Going to train armies which I hate, and cardio!


----------



## Jill (Dec 1, 2004)

sara said:
			
		

> hon.. we have 4 WEEKS!!!!!!! we can accomplish alot in these coming 4 weeks


Im going to try to see what I can accomplish We are in this together


----------



## kim (Dec 1, 2004)

Hi Jill, you are doing super great and I can hear you on Christmas coming, but we are though girls and I'm sure we can all do it    Keep your strong attitude.


----------



## sara (Dec 1, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Im going to try to see what I can accomplish We are in this together



Ditto!


----------



## sara (Dec 1, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Yesterday went allright. Lower carb again today and tomorrow Going to train armies which I hate, and cardio!


You did well yesturday.. I guess you get a head start


----------



## jstar (Dec 1, 2004)

Great job getting back on track yesrerday  No wonder that is the name of your journal


----------



## klmclean (Dec 1, 2004)

Hi Jill

Glad to see your day went better today


----------



## simbh (Dec 2, 2004)

Morning too you Jill , same here , glad to see youre back on track


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 2, 2004)

Good Job Jill !  WE KNEW YOU COULD DO IT


----------



## Velvet (Dec 2, 2004)

Good morning hot stuff!!  How was your evening?


----------



## ncgirl21 (Dec 2, 2004)

Morning Sweetie!!


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 2, 2004)

Hi Jill! Yay! 
 Good morning! I missed coming here yesterday. Work sucks.


----------



## Jill (Dec 2, 2004)

11/01

M1: Protein, 2 ew's
M2: 1/2C oats, protein, 2 ew's, pumpkin
M3: 2oz chix, carrots
M4: 1 Can albacore, lettuce, ff mayo
M5: 10 whites, 2 yolks, sf ff jello pudding, lettuce

1300 Cals....way too low
157P, 94C, 19F

Training:
Cardio: 50 mins
Weights: Armies

BAd bad bad bad day at work Couldnt eat. Almost got fired. I hate my fucking job, for real. If it wasnt xmas Id quit the fucking place. 

Thanks for the  all


----------



## sara (Dec 2, 2004)

Im sorry you having some issues at your workplace Jill  After the holidays you might want to look for another place


----------



## simbh (Dec 2, 2004)

Screw your job , go back to school and come to Ottawa U


----------



## jstar (Dec 2, 2004)

Morning Jill
Sorry about your job. I hope it wasn't about the internet. I had a bad night too but for a different reason. My job ends 12/30 and believe me that day can not come soon enough. Lets both quit that day and go shopping


----------



## klmclean (Dec 2, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> BAd bad bad bad day at work Couldnt eat. Almost got fired. I hate my fucking job, for real. If it wasnt xmas Id quit the fucking place.
> 
> Thanks for the  all


Hi Jill
Sorry week is sucking so much   Where do you work? How could anyone want to fire someone as sweet as you


----------



## greekblondechic (Dec 2, 2004)

Sorry about the job honey buns!


----------



## Elle (Dec 2, 2004)

Hey hunny bunny! 

Wow....almost got fired? That really bites.... 

Everything else looks great babes....I'll have to hang out here a little more....I miss ya!


----------



## bulletproof1 (Dec 2, 2004)

klmclean said:
			
		

> Hi Jill
> How could anyone want to fire someone as sweet as you



   is there another jill i dont know about?


----------



## Jenny (Dec 2, 2004)

Hey Jillsan, 
sorry about your job  I hope it all works out for you sweets!


----------



## Velvet (Dec 2, 2004)

klmclean said:
			
		

> Hi Jill
> Sorry week is sucking so much   Where do you work? How could anyone want to fire someone as sweet as you



Oh, I know she's sweet, but I bet she doesn't take shit off of anyone...in some work places they don't like that personality because you are less submissive!  WAY TO GO JILLY!


----------



## sara (Dec 2, 2004)

They just jealous


----------



## Jill (Dec 2, 2004)

Been sooooo busy lately.... Agh. No time to play here To all my fellow Im's, thanks for the kind words, it means the world to me 

Everything is all good at work now-thank God. Its been a shitty 2 days I feel way better now that everything is _pretty much_ cleared up.

All my fello journalers, I have been keeping up with most of your journals-just not a lot of time to post-I feel like a bad message board friend

Diet and training pretty much right on


----------



## kim (Dec 2, 2004)

Oh. Jill, I'm sorry to heard about your job and especially just before x-max    but I'm sure that you will find something better and sometimes one step behind mean 2 or 3 step ahead.   

Where did you go at Cuba, I love Cuba it's my destination.


----------



## Jill (Dec 3, 2004)

12/2

M1: Protein, pumpkin, 1/3C oats, 2 ew's
M2: 5oz chix, lettuce, salsa
M3: 3ox chic, carrots
M4: 1C ew's, 1 ew, salsa, ff cheese, sf jello
M5: 4oz chix, hm, diet hc

1695 Cals
1829, 119C, 38F

Rest day


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 3, 2004)

Hey jill!  Hope your day is much better today! Enjoy your rest day!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Dec 3, 2004)

Morning Girlie!!


----------



## jstar (Dec 3, 2004)

Welcome back girl! Glad to hear everything is okay at work!


----------



## Jill (Dec 4, 2004)

December 3

Meals good-around 1600-1700. Diet hot choc is now gone.  Im not ready for it in my house, yet

Work today-not tomorrow Got almost allllllll my xmas shopping all done!


----------



## Jenny (Dec 4, 2004)

Wow, almost done with christmas shopping ?  I haven't even started yet


----------



## Jill (Dec 5, 2004)

12/04

M1: 1/2C oats, protein, pumpkin, 2 ew's
M2: 1 can albacore, ff mayo, lettuce
M3: 4oz chix, broccoli, mini carrots
M4: Pizza , sf jello <----- Cheat meal

Am proud, only had a cheat meal, not a binge meal/day! Yay me!

Rest day. 

Today-Off to train chest and run No work!


----------



## jstar (Dec 5, 2004)

How many slices did you have? That is a perfect cheat day - very clean and low carb and only one cheat meal. Goooo Jill!


----------



## simbh (Dec 5, 2004)

way to go jill


----------



## klmclean (Dec 5, 2004)

Hi Jill

I'm back from my trip   Glad to see you're doing much better


----------



## Jill (Dec 6, 2004)

Ate fairly clean sunday-a few mini cheats, again It seems like the weekends I dont eat so clean Oh well. Thats life

Sunday did a WICKED chest workout, and 1H cardio-30 min incline run and 30 min ct.

*Only the ladies can read whats below.....* NO BOYS

























I got my period!!!!!!!! Yipeeeee!!!! Ever see anyone excited about that?? Its been six months, finally


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 6, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Ate fairly clean sunday-a few mini cheats, again It seems like the weekends I dont eat so clean Oh well. Thats life


 The weekends are when i get cravings for stuff like ice cream and sweets. I'm ok during the week and i think it's because i'm constantly busy or doing something, no time to think about crap food.

  But if I'm home and have "down time" that's when cravings start kicking in.  



> Sunday did a WICKED chest workout, and 1H cardio-30 min incline run and 30 min ct.


 NICE! Good job!


> I got my.....Its been six months, finally


  DAMN. Congrats! I didn't know you were missing it. I'm having issues in that department myself.


----------



## simbh (Dec 6, 2004)

Good workout jill  And no , I didnt read the bottom 

Having cheat meals is fun , enjoy them , and enjoy even more ''getting back on track''


----------



## naturaltan (Dec 6, 2004)

Hey Jill
Just dropping a by for a quick hello.  Things are pretty busy so I can't get on much for a bit.


----------



## Jenny (Dec 6, 2004)

Congrats on getting your monthly visitor back!  Mine is getting more regular too 

GG, it's not very rare to have that happening after a big change in body weight


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 6, 2004)

Jenny said:
			
		

> Congrats on getting your monthly visitor back!  Mine is getting more regular too
> 
> GG, it's not very rare to have that happening after a big change in body weight


 Jenny, yeah. It took some getting used to, and now, well. I mean I really don't WANT it back, but I do. you know? I just don't feel "normal" without it.


----------



## Jill (Dec 6, 2004)

GG-Ya-I never thought Id ever WANT it back-but these last few weeks especially it had been bothering me-I was actually stressed out that I wasnt getting it-It was really upsetting me especially since I just had a whole bunch of blood work done and everything came back normal


----------



## Jill (Dec 6, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> Hey Jill
> Just dropping a by for a quick hello.  Things are pretty busy so I can't get on much for a bit.


Miss ya! Been super busy too, hard to play on IM at this time of the year


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 6, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> GG-Ya-I never thought Id ever WANT it back-but these last few weeks especially it had been bothering me-I was actually stressed out that I wasnt getting it-It was really upsetting me especially since I just had a whole bunch of blood work done and everything came back normal


 but was yours missing because of a loss in body fat? or some other kind of hormonal issue?

 I lost mine when i got down to about 13%. That was back in late August.


----------



## simbh (Dec 6, 2004)

Jill you told me you had some trouble with borders ... I dont know what exactly was the product you ordered , but I got a good source (via internet) here in canada to get some non-legal products here but that are legal in the us. For me it was prohormones , but Im sure it was something else for you 

Just tell me , and itll be my pleasure of sending you the link in private message.

Have a great night


----------



## Jill (Dec 7, 2004)

Simbh-I have since gotten a 'hook up' but Ill keep ya in mind.

Yesterday i was sick...almost all day with terrible cramps. I have not had cramps like that since I was 13. Plus I had weid cravings to boot I made tomato soup with skim milk for dinner and light microwave popcorn-the rest of the meals were clean Oh and 2 teeny weeny xmas oranges. I am kinda getting annoyed like GG and Jen posting my meals. I feel like Im in prision

Last night I layed on the couch for 2 hours with a heating pad

Todays meals are *planned* very clean

Off to train and do cardio. Havent decided the bp yet Im thinking back or armies


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 7, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Simbh-I have since gotten a 'hook up' but Ill keep ya in mind.
> 
> Yesterday i was sick...almost all day with terrible cramps. I have not had cramps like that since I was 13. Plus I had weid cravings to boot I made tomato soup with skim milk for dinner and light microwave popcorn-the rest of the meals were clean Oh and 2 teeny weeny xmas oranges. I am kinda getting annoyed like GG and Jen posting my meals. I feel like Im in prision
> 
> ...


 hey chickie - awww sorry about the cramps. THAT i don't miss at all.  Poor baby...

 and yeah - screw this meal listing thing. If it were something special yeah, but same thing day in and day out, gets so tedious. If you try a new recipe for something though, please post it for the foodies like me!


----------



## klmclean (Dec 7, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Yesterday i was sick...almost all day with terrible cramps. I have not had cramps like that since I was 13.Last night I layed on the couch for 2 hours with a heating pad
> 
> Todays meals are *planned* very clean


Hey Jill
I get nasty cramps every month and the pharmacist told me one time to take 2 ibuprofin every 4 hours and it stops the contractions (cramps). He said it works like a muscle relaxer.  It's really helped me out a lot, I used to lay down and cry and sometimes even vomit from the pain. Give it a try. Hope it helps


----------



## Velvet (Dec 7, 2004)




----------



## Elle (Dec 7, 2004)

Hey girlie! Just stopping by to say "Hi!"!!  

Hope you feel better....I feel your pain   ...Advil liquicaps are amazing! They seem to help me! 

I don't post my meals anymore....only if I change my diet...not gonna happen though until the end of the holidays. I know I'll have to up the cals again!  

Feel better! Muah!  

Oh...I finally got back to the gym gym yesterday....my back is as good as new!


----------



## kim (Dec 7, 2004)

Hey Jill, so sorry to heard about your cramps, we are so strong women to deal with all that............T. Hope you relax today on your day off and take care.


----------



## sara (Dec 7, 2004)

Hey Jill, Im glad you got your friend back..pain in the butt for now.. but its like phewwwww its over!!!


----------



## dalila (Dec 7, 2004)

Hi Jill   Why are you irregular? Your BF is not that low is it? Hope you feel better by now!


----------



## sportytahoe (Dec 7, 2004)

i've been steadily losing weight for the past few months and i'm irregular now.....and my body fat isn't low AT ALL...it's about 18% now....

good luck with everything Jill!!!!


----------



## Jill (Dec 7, 2004)

12/7

M1: Protein, ew's
M2: Protein, pumpkin, ew's, 1/3C oats
M3: 4oz chix, carrots, broccoli, ff chees
M4: 4.5oz chix, lettuce, lf dressing
M5: 1C ew's, 2 ew's, sf jello

1350 Cals
191P, 71C, 20F

Training:
Cardio: 1H
Weights: Back


----------



## Jill (Dec 7, 2004)

I think my periods are messed up cause I stopped the pill after being on it for 10 years. I also lost some weight too, so that may have something to do with it


----------



## dalila (Dec 7, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> I think my periods are messed up cause I stopped the pill after being on it for 10 years. I also lost some weight too, so that may have something to do with it



Oh tell me so!! , yeah that's most probably the case, lots of women  I know have gone thru that....


----------



## Velvet (Dec 8, 2004)

Good morning Jilly 

17 MORE DAYS TILL CHRISTMAS


----------



## simbh (Dec 8, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Good morning Jilly
> 
> 17 MORE DAYS TILL CHRISTMAS


Is that good or bad ? Christmas is fun , but heck , the diet will take a K.O. during that day


----------



## Velvet (Dec 8, 2004)

GOOD GOOD GOOD, alllllllllllllllllllll GOOD!!


----------



## Jill (Dec 8, 2004)

OMG  Its -29 with the windchill. Fuck. I have to majorly bundle up this mornin' Someone asked where I was from  cant remember who, but Im from Alberta, Canana


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 8, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> OMG  Its -29 with the windchill. Fuck. I have to majorly bundle up this mornin' Someone asked where I was from  cant remember who, but Im from Alberta, Canana


 is that NEGATIVE 29, or is that little dash a typo?


----------



## simbh (Dec 8, 2004)

Jill , I asked you in my journal where you were from  Damn , its cold over there , but at least there isnt usually a high % of humidity back there. 

Here its like -2/-3 , we had freezing rain all last night , crashed cars all over the place 

Yep , -29 celcius ... it happens at least a few weeks in the winter pretty much everywhere in Canada except southern ontario and BC. Sometimes we get about -40 with the windshield . -40 celcius is -40 farhenheit to give you an idea 

Nice day to all you ladies


----------



## jstar (Dec 8, 2004)

Keep warm Jillie  BRRRR

I would think your P would get messed up as you lose weight. It is pretty common but it will adjust itself. Is this the lowest your weight has been now as an adult?


----------



## Jill (Dec 8, 2004)

Yup...its cold cold cold here!!

J-star-this is not the smallest weight Ive been at-a few years ago when I had an ed I was at about 130 ish-But I was skinny fat. Although my weight is higher now, I have a lot more muscle after 6+ years of training. Im sure I look a heck of a lot better now. Im also healthy _now_


----------



## Jenny (Dec 8, 2004)

Brrrr, -25 C ??   
We have +17 C today  

Everything looks great!


----------



## simbh (Dec 8, 2004)

So , you ask me to post pictures Jill , yet you dont even post any yourself 

Pfft


----------



## jstar (Dec 8, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Yup...its cold cold cold here!!
> 
> J-star-this is not the smallest weight Ive been at-a few years ago when I had an ed I was at about 130 ish-But I was skinny fat. Although my weight is higher now, I have a lot more muscle after 6+ years of training. Im sure I look a heck of a lot better now. Im also healthy _now_



And you look healthy and fit too! I am a former skinny-fat as well. 
Back in the day I wanted a bod like Kate Moss  damn fashion maggies are evil for young girls! At least we know better now


----------



## Jill (Dec 9, 2004)

12/08

M1: Protein, 2 ew's
M2: Protein, 2 ew's, 1/2C oats, pumpkin
M3: 4oz chix, carrots, few certs
M4: 4.5oz chix, lettuce ff dressing, 1 baby xmas orange
M5: 1C ew's, 2 ew's, sf jello

1600 Cals

Training:
Cardio: 1H
Weights Bis & tris


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 9, 2004)

Good morning girly!


----------



## Jill (Dec 9, 2004)

Hey GG!

Had a wicked ass leg workout this mornin' at 5:30am. I was sweating like a piggie, and breathing as hard as when I do cardio! It rocked!!!


----------



## shortstuff (Dec 9, 2004)

Man Jilly!   I am totally impressed with AM workouts, I have a hard enough time getting up  LOL


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 9, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Hey GG!
> 
> Had a wicked ass leg workout this mornin' at 5:30am. I was sweating like a piggie, and breathing as hard as when I do cardio! It rocked!!!


 Awesome! What does your leg workout look like? What do you do?


----------



## Jill (Dec 9, 2004)

GG-Today I did...
4 sets of squats ss with 4 sets db deads
4 sets leg press-reg
4 sets leg press-hip ss 4 sets seated leg curls
3 sets leg extension
4 sets db pile squats
3 sets lunges-on a step
3 sets hip adduct
Dont know the weights It varies. Some exercises I do 6-8 reps, some 10-12, others 15-16.


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 9, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> GG-Today I did...
> 4 sets of squats ss with 4 sets db deads
> 4 sets leg press-reg
> 4 sets leg press-hip ss 4 sets seated leg curls
> ...


 wow! lots of work there! 

 Quick question: What are pile squats? Did you mean PLIE? Like in second position in ballet? That's the only thing I could think of. Never heard of "pile"...


----------



## Jill (Dec 9, 2004)

I put pile. Sily me. Ya, plie I think??? I dont have time to look for a pic, already late for work. Ill try later. They are my favvvvvvvvvvvv exercise!


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 9, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> I put pile. Sily me. Ya, plie I think??? I dont have time to look for a pic, already late for work. Ill try later. They are my favvvvvvvvvvvv exercise!


 Heh heh... that's what I thought you meant. I love those. No need for a pic. I'm familiar with the move.

 And thinking about ballet at all suddenly made me think I should look into an adult class. It's been ages since I put on toe shoes.


----------



## Jenny (Dec 9, 2004)

Great leg workout Jill  I bet you were sweating like a pig 

I actually think it's called pile squats  It's just pronounced pileeee.. right?
Kelly Ryan is talking about them here in question 3  http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/kellyryan0902.htm


----------



## jstar (Dec 9, 2004)

Morning Jill!

Whoa, I forsee some serious DOMs in your near future  Awesome workout!
I have a couple q's: How long did it take? And what is the difference between the leg press reg and leg press hip? Is one an incline leg press?


----------



## simbh (Dec 9, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Hey GG!
> 
> Had a wicked ass leg workout this mornin' at 5:30am. I was sweating like a piggie, and breathing as hard as when I do cardio! It rocked!!!


What kind of cardio ?


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 9, 2004)

Jenny said:
			
		

> Great leg workout Jill  I bet you were sweating like a pig
> 
> I actually think it's called pile squats  It's just pronounced pileeee.. right?
> Kelly Ryan is talking about them here in question 3  http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/kellyryan0902.htm


 It think it's a typo there too... plié. This is a popular squat with the ladies. 

 It's when you stand with your legs a little more than hips width apart, turn your feet out (2nd position, in ballet), keep your back straight and squat until your knee is bent at 90 degrees (thigh is parallel to the floor). Works the inner thighs, quads, glute.  Third exercise on this page, scroll.


----------



## Jill (Dec 9, 2004)

Plie, yup, I dont know how to put that little thingie on top That pic is right on GG

Thanks Jenny

Simbh, for cardio I do the cross trainer, stairmaster, or my new fav interval incline running No cardio today, no time

Jstar-the workout took me about 1h-1 10min. This is very typical of my leg workouts. I was moving quite quick, not a lot of rest inbetween sets. The difference between the leg pres reg/hip is just adjusting the incline on the seat/back.


----------



## Jill (Dec 10, 2004)

December 9

M1: Protein, 2 ew's
M2: 1C ew's, 1/2C oats, 1/4C pumpkin
M3: 3.5oz turkey, lettuce
M4: 3.5oz turkey, mini ww roll, mini carrots
M5: 1C ew's, 1 ff cheese, sf jello
M6: 4oz chix, lettuce, mini xmas orange

1521 Cals
184P, 113C, 26F

Training:
Cardio: None
Weights: Leggies

I am deff sore today........

Rest day from work!!! SO pumped to go train!


----------



## simbh (Dec 10, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> December 9
> 
> M1: Protein, 2 ew's
> M2: 1C ew's, 1/2C oats, 1/4C pumpkin
> ...


Which I hadd a rest day  Take care of yourself , Doctor Simon recommends a good hot bath for the ultimate relaxation


----------



## Jill (Dec 10, 2004)

Today is a rest day from work silly simbh, not training!! 
Hey what does 'simbh' stand for, is that your name?? I always want to call ya Simba, like from the lion king.


----------



## BritChick (Dec 10, 2004)

Good morning Jill... what plans do you have for the weekend?


----------



## simbh (Dec 10, 2004)

Ya , I knew that Jill ... Exactly , a good bath after your training ... For me , training is a treat anyways , I have to force myself not to go do it now , lol. 

Sim = short for simon (Simon said in french , not english though , I say english people names in english , so they should say mine in french  )
bh = first letter of my 2 last names


----------



## jstar (Dec 10, 2004)

Enjoy your day off of work hun! 

I hope you can walk around today


----------



## Jill (Dec 11, 2004)

Agggg my leggies and ass are still sore from the other days leg workout!!! I like that

Yesterdays meals fairly clean with the exception of some candy Not even close to a binge so thats a big step

Workin allllllll weekend Tonight is Steves xmas party. Yay He says he doesnt want to stay long, thank god No drinking or eating shitty for tonight....well maybe a desert 

Yesterday I took a bunch of chicken breasts, 1 jar healthy choice tomatoe/pasta sauce, 1-2C water, spices, and mushrooms. Threw it all in the crockpoat and let it cook overnight. Turned out yummy!!!!


----------



## simbh (Dec 11, 2004)

morning jill , good luck with your work . I know it sux , but heck , I basically have a 12 hour day 2day  Exam in the morning , first job then my last job ... All started at 9:30 and will be finished at around 10pm tonight


----------



## greekblondechic (Dec 12, 2004)

Hi twinnie!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Velvet (Dec 13, 2004)

Morning Jilly!


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 13, 2004)

Morning Miss Jill


----------



## Jill (Dec 13, 2004)

Worked allllllll weekend!! Yipee

Meals fairly clean-except Sat. can we say *C H E A T*  Chocolate and a piece of nasty ass cheesecake at Steves xmas party. The rest of the food was average Rest of the weeekend ok. Threw the rest of my pb in the garbage Bad bad bad situation.

Chest and 1H cardio Sunday. Off to do back and cardio right away Fuck I havent done abs in like 2 weeks. Maybe today.


----------



## Velvet (Dec 13, 2004)

ok, spill girl..what happened with the PB?


----------



## Jill (Dec 13, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> ok, spill girl..what happened with the PB?


The obvious. _Me...the jar...and a spoon._ Then the jar in the garbage. Need I say more


----------



## Jill (Dec 13, 2004)

12/14

M1: Protein, 2 ew's
M2: 1C ew's, 1/2C oats, 1/4C pumpkin
M3: 1 Can tuna, ff mayo, lettuce, xmas orange
M4: 3oz chix, broccoli, carrots
M5: 1C ew's, 2 ew's, 2 yolks, sf jello pudding

1505 cals
184P, 121C, 23F

Training:
Cardio: 53 mins
Weights: Back


----------



## simbh (Dec 14, 2004)

Morning Jill. How cold is it 2day in alberta ?

Its -20 here with wind. Plus we got like 1/2 a meter of snow since last thursday.


----------



## Jill (Dec 14, 2004)

simbh said:
			
		

> Morning Jill. How cold is it 2day in alberta ?
> 
> Its -20 here with wind. Plus we got like 1/2 a meter of snow since last thursday.


Its actually been very warm these last few days, around "0".  Im happy with that. Lotsa snow melting, my car is filthy!


----------



## naturaltan (Dec 14, 2004)

morning Jill


----------



## ncgirl21 (Dec 14, 2004)

0 is warm??     I think I'd freeze to death!! 

Diets looking great babe


----------



## simbh (Dec 14, 2004)

Ya , 0 is warm in the winter here. Average is like -5 celcius right now. In january , its when it gets hardcore


----------



## Jill (Dec 15, 2004)

Dec 14

M1: Protein, 2 ew's
M2: 1/2C oats, 1C ew's, 1/4C pumpkin
M3: 4oz chix, carrots, cukes
M4: 4.5oz chix, 2 rice cakes, lettuce
M5: 1C ew's, 2 ew's, 1 yolk, lettuce, sf ff jello pudding

1600 Cals
183P, 123C, 24F

Training:
Cardio: 55 mins
Weights: Bis and Tris


----------



## BritChick (Dec 15, 2004)

simbh said:
			
		

> Morning Jill. How cold is it 2day in alberta ?
> 
> Its -20 here with wind. Plus we got like 1/2 a meter of snow since last thursday.



Holy crap... -20   

Good morning Jill.


----------



## Jill (Dec 15, 2004)

Morning Britty! Its going to be +5 here today!


----------



## simbh (Dec 15, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Morning Britty! Its going to be +5 here today!


Pfft jill , thats it , show off with your warm weather. How is it going besides that ? Is the train still on track ? 

Have a very nice day


----------



## klmclean (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 16, 2004)

good morning Jill!


----------



## Jill (Dec 16, 2004)

December 15

M1: Protein, 2 ew's
M2: 1/2C oats, 1C ew's, 1/4C pumpkin
M3: 4oz chix, 2 rice cakes, lettuce
M4: 4oz chix, 2 rice cakes, carrots, cukes, xmas orange
M5: 1C ew's, 2 whole eggs, sf ff jello/pudding

1637 Cals
183P, 126C, 29F

Cardio: 30mins
Weights: Leggs and abs


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 16, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> December 15
> 
> M1: Protein, 2 ew's
> M2: 1/2C oats, 1C ew's, 1/4C pumpkin
> ...


 Funny I've been eating rice cakes myself lately.

 These brown rice/seaweed (Dulse) rice cakes that I got at a japanese market. Koyo is the brand i think. Just have been too lazy to cook rice or barley this week!


----------



## Jill (Dec 16, 2004)

GG hey!! Its weird-I ate way more carbs than I usually do yesterday but weigh way less this am! I just got the reg popcorn flavored ones by quaker Im gonna try the brown ones! Caramel choc chip are yummy except to much sugar-you can eat 2 reg ones for ever caramel one-calorie for calorie!


----------



## Velvet (Dec 16, 2004)

ha ha ha, I ate more carbs yesterday too (but still within my caloric range) and my tummy is much flatter this morning 

How's it going..it's like minus frikin 9 here...


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 16, 2004)

Morning Jill  


Dang it's cold up there !!!!!


----------



## simbh (Dec 16, 2004)

Yep , but I dont mind it this time of year ... Its fun to have a white Xmas


----------



## ncgirl21 (Dec 17, 2004)

Morning Jilly   

I like the White Cheddar Rice cakes! They are sooo  yummy


----------



## Jill (Dec 17, 2004)

December 15

M1: 1/2C oats, 1C ew's, 1/4C pumpkin
M2: 3oz chix, 2 rice cakes, lettuce
M3: 3.5oz chix, skim gingerbread latte  
M4: Protein, 2 ew's, sf jello
M5: 1C ew's, 1 whole egg, sf ff jello/pudding

1570 Cals
183P, 130C, 24F

Cardio: 40-45 mins
Weights: Off


----------



## klmclean (Dec 17, 2004)

Hi Jill  
Have a great weekend. Got any plans?


----------



## Jill (Dec 18, 2004)

KC---WORKING, blahhhhhhhhh!  

Friday I did shoulders and ran-cardio made me 1/2 hour late for work Also ended up being a cheat day. Pizza and dried fruit, no biggie. Supposed to be just a cardio day today, but I have lotsa stored energy from the carbies. Off to do chest and cardio!

My cousin and her little boy were over last night.


----------



## lakergirl (Dec 18, 2004)

Jill you are honestly GORGEOUS!

I am home for christmas!! and I just got my computer fixed!! it wasnt lettin me access the intneret.. they thought it was the connection in my room. but it turned out to be my comptuer.. soo i dont have to use my friends anymore I've got my own!

Anyway, you look awesome, I would kill for your hair! and i just got the straightening iron you mentioned awhile back. my mom bought it for me for christmas!1
You look so lean! look at those legs and arms!

Plus, you look reaaaaal comfortable with that baby!


----------



## Jill (Dec 20, 2004)

You are too sweet LG 

Well 18 more sleeps till my holiday, cant wait! 5 more sleeps till christmas-I dont know what Im more excited for  Christmas, mexico, or a day off from work Im on a 13 day stretch and was burnt out day 6. 

Decent weekend food wise and great training Woke up to 2 feet of snow outside this am FUCK. 

Oh, I bought a new digital camera yesterday! It cost me an arm and a leg and its only 4mp, but its smaller than a deck of cards!


----------



## simbh (Dec 20, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Oh, I bought a new digital camera yesterday! It cost me an arm and a leg and its only 4mp, but its smaller than a deck of cards!


So when will the new pictures come jill ?  

Oh ya , you look great with your little nephew or whatever its called since her mother is your cosin  

Have a great day


----------



## greekblondechic (Dec 20, 2004)

OMG Jillian you look SOOO pretty, SOOO thin, and your nephew is SOOO cute!!!!!!!


----------



## lakergirl (Dec 20, 2004)

Hey Jilly! 

Im heading to Calgary for New Years! any ideas of where to go?


----------



## Velvet (Dec 21, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> KC---WORKING, blahhhhhhhhh!
> 
> Friday I did shoulders and ran-cardio made me 1/2 hour late for work Also ended up being a cheat day. Pizza and dried fruit, no biggie. Supposed to be just a cardio day today, but I have lotsa stored energy from the carbies. Off to do chest and cardio!
> 
> My cousin and her little boy were over last night.



Wow Jilly, that's a really good picture of you, I love your hair like that!  Cutie patootie you got in front of you too, he looks about the same age as my new nephew


----------



## Jill (Dec 21, 2004)

December 20

M1: Protein, 2 ew's
M2: Protein, pumpkin, ew's, 1/2 oats
M3: 3.5oz chix, lettuce, diet yogurt, 2 rice cakes
M4: 3.5oz chix, xmas orange
M5: 1C ew's, 1 whole egg, 1 rice cake, 2 T pb, sf jello

Training:
Cardio: 55 mins
Weights: Back


----------



## Jill (Dec 21, 2004)

LG-Calgary is just next door to me!!! Sorry I dont know where to go there, Im not a club person....we need to find Nt, hes the expert

Thanks Vel and Greeky

Ive been eating a few more carbs lately and my weight is going down down down again!!!  Im at the lowest in 1.5 years! Im feeling great which is important too


----------



## naturaltan (Dec 21, 2004)

lakergirl said:
			
		

> Hey Jilly!
> 
> Im heading to Calgary for New Years! any ideas of where to go?



If you're staying downtown, you can walk to at least a half dozen different bars - rock, country, dance ... 

Morning Jill  
You look great in your pic ... and your cousin's little boy is very cute.


----------



## lakergirl (Dec 21, 2004)

NT, we've heard about cowboys, which apparently is a must see while we are there. Then there is some hiphop club? I forget the name of it? Maybe I'll spot you! ahahah. It's my basketball team, with the 7 6footers! 

Jill, congrats on the weight going down!!  and you are right, feeling good is the most important thing! I feel stronger than I ever have, and every day it seems I feel a bit better looking in the mirror! I am creatinga monster though, flexing takes up more and more time each day!  I've just got to get my diet in gear now!!! :shh:


----------



## simbh (Dec 21, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> LG-Calgary is just next door to me!!! Sorry I dont know where to go there, Im not a club person....we need to find Nt, hes the expert
> 
> Thanks Vel and Greeky
> 
> Ive been eating a few more carbs lately and my weight is going down down down again!!!  Im at the lowest in 1.5 years! Im feeling great which is important too


You look great to be honest  ... I can see an unbelievable change from the picture with your cousin's son and the pictures you have in your gallery ... Keep doing what your doing , cuz its workin' great !


----------



## naturaltan (Dec 21, 2004)

LG ... for the guys (and some ladies such as Mrs.NT), Cowboys has great hiring practices and it's a pleasure to buy drinks from them  (read: waitress are very well endowed).  You won't spot me, I live in the same city as Jill.


----------



## Jill (Dec 21, 2004)

simbh said:
			
		

> You look great to be honest  ... I can see an unbelievable change from the picture with your cousin's son and the pictures you have in your gallery ... Keep doing what your doing , cuz its workin' great !


Thanks.... I was deff a fatty a year ago, as well is in those pics (6mos ago). There is almost a 20 pound diff I am very happy with my progress


----------



## Velvet (Dec 22, 2004)

You should be Jilly, I've been there, and I know how hard it is to lose that much by eating properly and exercising as opposed to going on some rip-off swarmy diet like Dr. Bersteins or something


----------



## Jill (Dec 22, 2004)

December 21

1637 Cals
198P, 102C, 38F

Training:
Cardio: 50 mins
Weights: Bis and Tris


----------



## Candy (Dec 22, 2004)

Hey girlie.  I like reading your journal the best!!!  You are sooooo pretty.  Keep it up!
merry christmas!


----------



## naturaltan (Dec 22, 2004)

hey Jill ... have a good Christmas.


----------



## Jill (Dec 23, 2004)

December 23

M1: Protein, 2 ew's, 1/2C oats, 1/4C pumpkin
M2: 1 rice cake, 1T pb
M3: 4oz chix, 2 rice cakes, carrots
M4: 4ox chix, lettuce, diet yogurt
M4: 1C ew's, 2 ew's, sf jello, 1 ff cheese, 2 T pb

1615 Cals
162P, 122C, 43F

Training: 
Cardio: 55 mins
Weights: Off


----------



## Jill (Dec 23, 2004)

Candy said:
			
		

> Hey girlie.  I like reading your journal the best!!!  You are sooooo pretty.  Keep it up!
> merry christmas!


Im glad you like the reading!  Visit annnnny time!

Thanks for the compliment


----------



## Jill (Dec 23, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> hey Jill ... have a good Christmas.


You as well Nt. Just looking forward to relaxing......


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Dec 23, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> December 23
> 
> M1: Protein, 2 ew's, 1/2C oats, 1/4C pumpkin
> M2: 1 rice cake, 1T pb
> ...


 Looks good Jill!! 

 natty butter!! Mmmm.... I have to ask - Did you mix it with the eggies?? Interesting! 



Was that meal 1 some pumpkin protein pancakes??


----------



## Jill (Dec 23, 2004)

They natty pb I just use a butter knife and dip it into the jar Alllllll gone now 

Yes, M1 is a protein pancakes


----------



## lakergirl (Dec 23, 2004)

Hey jilly!! have a good night.. and a great christmas eve tomorrow!!


----------



## BritChick (Dec 23, 2004)

Hi Jill,
Just popping by to likewise wish you a very merry Christmas!!!


----------



## simbh (Dec 24, 2004)

Ya , merry Xmas Jill and everyone looking at this thread.


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 24, 2004)

Hey Jill,

Awesome Photo of you and your Nephew. You have made awesome progress, keep it up 

Merry Christmas to you and your loved ones


----------



## Velvet (Dec 24, 2004)

Merry Christmas Jilly!!


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 24, 2004)

Hey Jill!  Merry CHristmas! It's finally here!!!! YAYYYYY!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 24, 2004)

Merry Christmas Jill


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 25, 2004)

Merry Christmas Miss Jill


----------



## Candy (Dec 27, 2004)

How do you make PUMPKIN protein pancackes??


----------



## Jill (Dec 27, 2004)

Hi all 

I had a great xmas! Lotsa lotsa lotsa chocolate and goodies! Back on track as of yesterday 

Got diamond hoop earings from steve, perfume, and a bunch of other little things!Over all it was fantastic! 

Here are a few pics. Us quading (me, mom, cara and nicole) me and steve and his mom. Oh, and my bro levi and steve.


----------



## Jill (Dec 28, 2004)

Called in sick today, no work. Woke up feeling like shit. Head, throat, nose. I was pissed I missed the gym.  Layed on the couch literally ALL day  

Meals were small, didnt eat enough protein. Had 4 apples 

Going to train tomorrow if I feel better, hope so.


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 28, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Called in sick today, no work. Woke up feeling like shit. Head, throat, nose. I was pissed I missed the gym. Layed on the couch literally ALL day
> 
> Meals were small, didnt eat enough protein. Had 4 apples
> 
> Going to train tomorrow if I feel better, hope so.


 
Hi Jill  

Hope you are better soon ! xoxox


----------



## Velvet (Dec 29, 2004)

Wow, looks like you had a fun Christmas..sucks that you feel icky..half my family, my neighbours and co workers are sick with either the flu or strep throat!  Tis the season to pass germs   Hope you feel better


----------



## Jill (Dec 29, 2004)

Thanks G and vel. I went to the gym and did armies and cardio. Was tough. Feeling a bit better today. 

Great avi G!


----------



## naturaltan (Dec 29, 2004)

Jill darlin'  

almost time for another coffee ... your treat


----------



## klmclean (Dec 29, 2004)

Hi Jill  

Get better soon!


----------



## Velvet (Dec 30, 2004)

Morning Jilly!!  Got big plans for New Years??


----------



## Jill (Dec 30, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Morning Jilly!!  Got big plans for New Years??



 Stayin' home and playing board games with Steve, his dad and his gf. How exciting.  Need to be in bed early, training at 7am new years day.  

Feelin' a bit better. Hair appt today!!! 1 week till holidays!!!!


----------



## simbh (Dec 30, 2004)

Hey Jill ! 

How have you been ? I hope that 1 week goes by pretty fast for you , so you can enjoy your holiday ASAP  

Have a good day , and happy new year


----------



## greekblondechic (Dec 30, 2004)

Hope u feel better Jilly, and as always very pretty in ur pics


----------



## Velvet (Dec 31, 2004)

Happy New Years Eve Jilly!!   Any resolutions you'd like to share?


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 31, 2004)




----------



## Jill (Jan 1, 2005)

Happy New Year all!!!!!!!!! 

Havent trained in a few days, trying to get rid of this stupid cold.  Planning on working out tomorrow, hopefully if I feel better.  Dont wanna be sick on the beack.  Diets been good.  

Leaving on vac in less than a week, I CANT WAIT!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jill (Jan 2, 2005)

Feeling a bit better today. Trained chest and 55 mins of cardio. Wicked up hill run for 30 mins

Went to a mini party last night and had some cheats... Caramel popcorn, spinach dip with mini pitas, cheese and chocolate!!!

5 more sleeps!!!


----------



## Stacey (Jan 2, 2005)

HAPPY NEW YEAR JILL!!!  Hope it's a happy & healthy one! Have fun on your trip!!


----------



## Jill (Jan 6, 2005)

Havent been posting much, real busy. Meals semi-clean  training on track.

Leaving on my trip tomorrow, yipeeeeee!!!  2 weeks on the beach and I am super excited!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi Jill  


Have a great trip !


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 6, 2005)

Have a fun trip Jillian! Come back bronze!!!


----------



## GoalGetter (Jan 6, 2005)

Jill said:
			
		

> Havent been posting much, real busy. Meals semi-clean  training on track.
> 
> Leaving on my trip tomorrow, yipeeeeee!!!  2 weeks on the beach and I am super excited!!!


 Hey!! Happy new year! And boy am i glad i came by tonight and not tomororw! Wouldn't have been able to wish you good luck for your trip on time! hahaha! 

 Have a blast!


----------



## sara (Jan 7, 2005)

Have fun Jill  and post some pix


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 17, 2005)

Miss you. Hope you are having an awesome time!


----------



## Velvet (Jan 18, 2005)

Me too, was thinking about you last night as I didn't know you went on Vacation and I was wondering where our Jilly was of late!!  Hope you are having a blast and taking lots of pics!!!!!!


----------



## PreMier (Jan 21, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Me too, was thinking about you last night as I didn't know you went on Vacation and I was wondering where our Jilly was of late!!  Hope you are having a blast and taking lots of pics!!!!!!



Ditto


----------



## Jill (Jan 22, 2005)

Im back....and feel super fat.  Thank god for this tan, it hides the poundage Ive gained in 2 weeks!!!!  I honestly ate so disgusting I feel like a piggie, for real.  I did train about 8 days or so, and even did some cardio, yay.

Just so you know a few things I ate...........
Cake, daily
Ice cream, daily
Buns and butter
Muffins
Bacon
Pastry
Candy
An upside-am's I had egg WHITE omlets, and only had 1 alcholic drink.  

Fells good to be back. I will just call the last 2 weeks a mini bulk.  This weekend Im getting right back on track. Dropping carbs a bit today and tomorrow to try and get rid of this water. Scared to step on the scale, maybe monday. Id be soooooooooo happy with only a 5 pound gain.  

Thinking of revamping my diet----->carbs only before and after training, and possibly circuit style training. Just a thought

Missed all ya, glad to be home!

Oh ya, got tonnes of pics too!


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 22, 2005)

Welcome back Jill


----------



## sara (Jan 22, 2005)

Missed you Jill  WLECOME BACK!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jan 22, 2005)

Welcome back Jill!


----------



## Jill (Jan 23, 2005)

Jan 22

M1: Protein, 2 ew's
M2: Protein, 1/2C oats, 2 ew's, 1/4C pumpkin
M3: 1C ew's, 1T nat pb, 1ff cheese slice, 1 rice cake
M4: 4oz turkey breast, tomatoes, carrots, sf jello
M5: Protein, 2 ew's, 1.5T nat pb

1540 Cals
183P, 98C, 33F

Training:
Cardio: 55 mins
Weights: Shoulders

I need to start posting my diet, that way I feel accountable for what I eat. Pretty much just a copy and paste from FC


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 23, 2005)

Welcome back Jillian I missed u! Cant wait to see pics!!


----------



## simbh (Jan 23, 2005)

Welcome back jill ... I can see that you had a nice trip . Good for you , you deserve it. You should post some pictures of your trips , that way we can see the progress from that last trip you did  Anyways , welcome back and good luck with getting back on track


----------



## Jill (Jan 24, 2005)

Jan 23

M1: Protein, 2 ew's
M2: Protein, 1/2C oats, 2 ew's, 1/2C berries
M3: 5oz turkey breast, lettuce, carrots, 3 rice cakes
M4: 1C ew's, 2 ew's, 1 yolk, sf jello
M5: Protein, 2 ew's, 2T nat pb

1680 Cals
197P, 118C, 33F

Training:
Cardio: 51 mins
Weights: Leggies

Cals a little high, leggie day


----------



## Velvet (Jan 24, 2005)

HI Jilly!  Welcome back girl!  Hope you had tons of fun and are ready and raring to go back to the gym!!!  Where are the pics?  
OH and I think your sig is so cool, went to ticker to get one for me  and it won't work  Just the url shows up but not the ticker


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 24, 2005)

I was wondering when you were coming back 

Welcome Back


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 24, 2005)

welcome back Miss Jill


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 24, 2005)

Where's the picssssssssssssssss???????????????????????

Nice to see you home Jillie!


----------



## Jill (Jan 24, 2005)

Thanks for the welcome all!


----------



## Jill (Jan 25, 2005)

Jan 24

M1: Protein, 2 ew's
M2: Protein, 1/2C oats, 2 ew's, 1/4C pumpkin, carrots
M3: 3oz turkey breast, 1 rice cake, 1T nat pb
M4: 4oz turkey breast, peppers, cauliflower, 2 rice cakes
M5: 3oz turkey breast, lettuce
M6: 1C ew's, 2 ew's, 1T nat pb, sf jello


1630 Cals
202P, 103C, 33F

Training:
Cardio: 55 mins
Weights: Chest, Abbies


----------



## Jill (Jan 27, 2005)

Just a few pics from my trip-Fuck do I hate being back to reality.


----------



## Jill (Jan 27, 2005)

A few more


----------



## Velvet (Jan 27, 2005)

WOW, Jilly!  YOu look awesome, great tan, and I love that pic of you and the guy (not your guy) sitting on teh ledge of the pool, look at them abs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1  You look amazing, bet you had the time of your life down in the warm sunny beach, looking hot with your hunny at your side


----------



## Jill (Jan 27, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> WOW, Jilly!  YOu look awesome, great tan, and I love that pic of you and the guy (not your guy) sitting on teh ledge of the pool, look at them abs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1  You look amazing, bet you had the time of your life down in the warm sunny beach, looking hot with your hunny at your side


Thanks V


----------



## BritChick (Jan 27, 2005)

Hi Jill,
Vacation pics are awesome, I want to go somewhere hot too!


----------



## PreMier (Jan 27, 2005)

You look really good Jill


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 27, 2005)

Gorgeous!!!!!!!!! Look at that tan and those ABBIES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jill (Jan 28, 2005)

Thanks Greeky and Premie!


----------



## Jill (Jan 28, 2005)

Jan 26

M1: Protein, 1/4C oats, 2 ew's
~Train
M2: Protein, 1/2C oats, 2 ew's, 1/4C pumpkin
M3: 1C ew's, spinach
M4: 3oz chix, salsa, veggies, 2 rice cakes
M5: 3oz chix, salsa, veggies
M6: 1C ew's, spinach, 2T nat pb, sf jello 

1650 Cals 
205P, 113C, 28F

Training:
Cardio: 40-50mins, cant remember  
Weights: Bis and Tris

No need to move the fucking ticker, my weight is not budging.  Im hoping my scale is broken  

On the upside this week I have changed my training a bit, and doing 'high' volume workouts. (lots sets, 12-15 reps). Has really shocked my body, cause every bp is super sore!! Yesterday I did 15 sets for bis, and 15 for tris, and my arms are like jelly today!  

Next week (starting tomorow) Im doing super heavy, 6-8 reps. My plan is to change my workouts weekly, to fuck with my body. I think the week after heavy Im going to do 'pause' sets. I like em!


----------



## Jill (Jan 28, 2005)

Jan 27
M1: Protein, 2 ew's
~Train
M2: Protein, 1/2C oats, 2 ew's, 1/4C pumpkin
M3: Mini can smoked tuna, 2 rice cakes
M4: 3oz chix, salsa, veggies
M5: 3oz chix, salsa, veggies
M6: 1C ew's, 1/2 ff cheese, spinach, 2-3T nat pb  , sf jello 

1658 Cals 
186P, 105C, 45F

Training:
Cardio: 5??mins, cant remember 
Weights: Rest..

I might have to be moving my ticker soon!!!!  I need more than "1" safe weigh in to say for sure though.

Day off, finally. AFter 3 weeks of holidays you'd think Id be rested up, nope. Going to the Dr's, then training. Got 2 new workout outfits. Nothing better that training with new clothes!  

Have a great weekend all!


----------



## simbh (Jan 28, 2005)

Hey Jill , just went to your ticker factory site , Made one , but its the other way around for me , goal is to gain an extra 16lbs 

Thx for the site though and keep up your good work. Can't wait to see your ticker go to 18-17lbs to go


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 28, 2005)

Hey Miss Jill!

Those are great pics.  I knew I loved this city ... the city of hot chicks!


----------



## Jenny (Jan 28, 2005)

Hey Jillsan!  Wohoo, looking HOT!  I hope you're doing well sweets, great job getting back on track!
I'm doing great


----------



## Egoatdoor (Jan 28, 2005)

Hi Jill. I haven't checked your Journal lately. Looks like you had a great vacation. 



			
				Jill said:
			
		

> On the upside this week I have changed my training a bit, and doing 'high' volume workouts. (lots sets, 12-15 reps). Has really shocked my body, cause every bp is super sore!! Yesterday I did 15 sets for bis, and 15 for tris, and my arms are like jelly today!
> 
> Next week (starting tomorow) Im doing super heavy, 6-8 reps. My plan is to change my workouts weekly, to fuck with my body. I think the week after heavy Im going to do 'pause' sets. I like em!


This should be good "tricking" the body like that. Keeps the workout interesting. Keep up the good work.


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 29, 2005)

Work it baby! Hi Jenny!


----------



## Velvet (Jan 31, 2005)

Morning Jilly, how was your weekend??


----------



## Jill (Jan 31, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Morning Jilly, how was your weekend??


Worked, blah blah blah.


----------



## Jill (Jan 31, 2005)

Jan 29
M1: Protein, 2 ew's, 1 rice cake
~Train
M2: Protein, 1/2C oats, 2 ew's, 1/4C pumpkin
M3: 1C ew's, spinach
M4: 5-6oz chix, baked potatoe skin, 2T baking potatoe insides plain, sf jello
M5: 1C ew's, 50g ham, 2-3T peanut butter-YIKES!

1600Cals 
198P, 86C, 39F

Training:
Cardio: 5??mins, cant remember 
Weights: Heavy chest!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 4, 2005)

Jillian where are you??


----------



## Jill (Feb 4, 2005)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> Jillian where are you??


Lurking.

No motivation to post my shit lately


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 4, 2005)

Why not baby girl?


----------



## Jodi (Feb 4, 2005)

Jill said:
			
		

> Lurking.
> 
> No motivation to post my shit lately


Just copy and paste your daily posts in your journal from fitchics


----------



## Velvet (Feb 4, 2005)

Jilly.  Have a super weekend k?


----------



## Jill (Feb 4, 2005)

Feb 4

M1: Protein, 2 ew's
M2: 1/2C oats, protein, 2 ew's, sf suryp
M3: BIG bag beef jerky  (and I mean BIG)
M4: 1C ew's, ff cheese, sf jello
M5: Peanut butter, sf jam, protein, 2 ew's

Dont know my macros.... Stoopid jerky!

Cardio today, 55 mins. 

Still recovering from wed's cheat. Fellin ok.  Guilt. Still ate too much pb today, maybe thats whats keeping my weight up, cause its sure not the carbies. SHit, I ate no veggies today, YIKES!

Decorating my new computer room!! It used to be a 'spare' room, and its way bigger than my current computer room. SO i am painting, buying accesories, and am putting a TV in there too, and a couch! Im so excited!


----------



## Jill (Feb 4, 2005)

Good idea Jodi.  

You have a super duper weekend too V!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 5, 2005)

I have never eaten beef jerky


----------



## Jill (Feb 5, 2005)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> I have never eaten beef jerky


WHAT!!!  Jerky is sooo sooooo soooooo soooooo sooooo sooo GOOD!  Its nice n high in protein, low in carbies and fat. But too much sodium Im guessing, Im holding water like a balloon today!


----------



## Velvet (Feb 5, 2005)

Sweet, your own computer room   Mine is in my son's room, I have to share 

What are you doing with the protein and ew's Jilly?  Are you making a 'pancake' or sumthin?


----------



## Jill (Feb 5, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> What are you doing with the protein and ew's Jilly?  Are you making a 'pancake' or sumthin?



Take the protein(vanilla), 2 ew's, a bit of splenda, baking soda, baking powder, vanilla, and cinnamon. Mix all together and nuke for around 30 seconds.  I sware its like a cake!


----------



## Velvet (Feb 7, 2005)

I used to make someting similar to that until I kept being told not to heat protein as it ruins the amino acids in it   I should do some research on that today as I have squat to do at work   See ya on the other side


----------



## Jill (Feb 7, 2005)

Feb 6

Meal 1
1/4C oats
Protein
2 ew's
Protein

~Train

Meal 2
1/2C oats
2 ew's
Protein
1/4C pumpkin

Meal 3
3oz chix
Lettuce
Black olives 

Meal 4
1/2C cottage cheese

Meal 5
4.5oz ext lean beef
Lettuce
Salsa
Sf jello

Meal 6
1C ew's
2 ew's
1 yolk
More sf jello I STILL miss pb! (day 2 of none... )
1 apple

1700 Cals
52%P, 28%C, 20%F

Training 
Cardio: 55 mins
Weights: Chest


----------



## Jill (Feb 8, 2005)

Feb 7

Meal 1
1/4C oats
Protein
2 ew's
Protein

~Train

Meal 2
1/2C oats
2 ew's
Protein
1/4C pumpkin

Meal 3
1C ew's
2 ew's
1 yolk
sf jello
Lettuce 

Meal 4
4.5oz chix
Diet hot choc....to much  

Meal 5
1C ew's
1 ew

1626 Cals
55%P, 36%C, 9%F<---YIKES! FAt to low

Training: 
Cardio: 45-50 mins
Weights: Back, abbies

My back is pooched! I did heavy-er back today, abbies, lower back and cardio today. AND we moved the rooms around. We have a computer room/office, and a spare bedroom-we basically just switched them around.(or new computer room is much bigger, thought we'd make use of the bigger room) ALOT more work then we thought-moving a queen bed, big dresser, HEAVY computer desk, TV, several big tupperware containers of clothes and TONNES of other crap.  Good thing I work out  

Now all is left to do is paint, and hang up pics and decorate. Im super excited, I love my big computer room! I took before pics and will pot after when I am all done. I am painting on Valentines day.  

Oh, and I bought some diet hot chocolate today-big mistake as I KNOW I have no control over the shit. I ate way to much.


----------



## Velvet (Feb 8, 2005)

hot chocolate   WAHOO, just noticed you lost 1.5 lbs..way to go Jilly!!!!!


----------



## Jill (Feb 8, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> hot chocolate   WAHOO, just noticed you lost 1.5 lbs..way to go Jilly!!!!!


Yes hot choc is my weekness, glad its ALL gone now 

Yes my ticker has moved.  Its probably just water from my cheat last week, oh well, its 'somewhat' motivating


----------



## Velvet (Feb 8, 2005)

it's moving!!!  Rejoice


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 15, 2005)

The diet hot chocolate I buy has only 20-25 calories a packet, don't sweat the small stuff..


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 16, 2005)

oh Jill 

Friday ... you .... me .... and a coffee, whadda say?


----------



## Jill (Feb 16, 2005)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> oh Jill
> 
> Friday ... you .... me .... and a coffee, whadda say?


Ill get back to you-Im having 'issues' at work...AGH. Thanks for the invite. I miss ya all here.


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 16, 2005)

Xoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxo


----------



## Velvet (Feb 17, 2005)

We miss you, hurry back Jilly


----------

